# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Master Cleanse (maple syrup, lemon/lime juice, red pepper & water)

## lucius

I am on Day 28 of a Master Cleanse--seen some amazing results with some long-term aliments. I am going to try for 40 days total and transition back to a raw-food diet.

My wife, who lived in Manhattan on September 2001, keeps getting re-occurring pneumonia. Pretty soon 'Factive' et al, ie. modern medicine, is going to quit working for her. She tried the Master Cleanse, got so sick after just two days, and had to stop. I tried to get her to stay in bed and push on through it, but no dice.

Any ideas of a colon cleansing regimen, or cleanse in general, she can do and still continue eating?

----------


## danberkeley

> I am on Day 28 of a Master Cleanse--seen some amazing results with some long-term aliments. I am going to try for 40 days total and transition back to a raw-food diet.
> 
> My wife, who lived in Manhattan on September 2001, keeps getting re-occurring pneumonia. Pretty soon 'Factive' et al, ie. modern medicine, is going to quit working for her. She tried the Master Cleanse, got so sick after just two days, and had to stop. I tried to get her to stay in bed and push on through it, but no dice.
> 
> Any ideas of a colon cleansing regimen, or cleanse in general, she can do and still continue eating?


Will this make me, you know, "go"?

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

Do you get hungry on the master cleanse?  What about your energy levels from not really eating anything of substance?  Lose much weight?  I am interested in this.

----------


## lucius

> Will this make me, you know, "go"?


With the one cup of herbal tea at night (senna leaf) and the liter of water mixed with two teaspoons non-iodized sea salt, first thing in the morning--you "go".

Use the herbal tea for the first 10 days, longer than that can deplete potassium.

----------


## lucius

> Do you get hungry on the master cleanse?  What about your energy levels from not really eating anything of substance?  Lose much weight?  I am interested in this.


The first three days are the hardest: on day one & two, I drank an extra two glasses of lemonade, after the first three days, smooth sailing. Energy levels are high, which amazes me. Lost about 35 lbs. The detoxing is my primary concern. 

It is an easy regimen to follow. Here is how I do it:

Get all the utensils at Walmart in one trip, costs around $9: 

Cheap one gallon plastic water jug, fill it with a half-gallon of water and mark the water level with a sharpie marker (easier to fill for the next time). 

Get a 2 cup or larger measuring cup and a one liter plastic cup. 

Two, half-gallon water carriers (they look like a smaller version of the five gallon water carboys with a handle) 

Citrus hand-juicer (fill with one cup of water and make another mark with the sharpie marker for easy measuring as well). [day 20, I bought a cheap powered citrus juicer]

Fill the one gallon plastic jug with purified/distilled/filter water to the half-gallon line and add 1 to 1.5 teaspoon of ground cayenne pepper (as you get used to it, more is better, cuts hunger).

Squeeze lemons/limes (lemons are better) in the hand-juicer to the one cup line. Pour into the two cup measuring cup. Top this up to the two cup mark with maple syrup and mix (grade b or c is best, organic or at least formaldehyde free processing) not sure, buy bulk from here (one gallon enough for 16 days): http://store.nexternal.com/shared/St...unt2=778998970

Add the two cups worth of syrup and lemon/lime juice to the one gallon jug. Shake up the jug and pour into one of your half-gallon water carriers. You are good to go for the whole day. Fill the other half-gallon jug up with purified/distilled/filter water to take with you. 

When you drink a glass of the lemonade, drink a glass of the water with it.

The one liter plastic cup is for mixing the 2 teaspoons non-iodized sea salt with lukewarm purified/distilled/filter water and chugging first thing in the morningsalt water flush.

Piece of cake.

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

> Piece of cake.


yum cake...

----------


## lucius

> yum cake...

----------


## newyearsrevolution08

> 


couldn't help myself

----------


## Mesogen

I've heard that this is dangerous and a load of $#@!.

----------


## lucius

> I've heard that this is dangerous and a load of $#@!.


It seems to be working for me, but not for everyone that is for sure. This is my first attempt at this and I have had some pretty amazing responses with some chronic aliments. I think it is the right track though, next will be something out of *'Detoxify or Die*' by Sherry Rogers, MD and definitely getting a FIR Sauna. I have to say that the information that I have learned in this Health Freedom forum, has been the most valuable for me in my Ron Paul experience. 

I just cremated my father last week and after watching him die an absurd long-slow allotropic medical death, which I wouldn't have put a dog through; this was my primary impetus--I can tell you that the results have made it worth it for me. There is also something spiritual in fasting.

----------


## Danke

I'm on the road a lot.  Do you have enough energy to work well, and can it be done when your time to "eat" varies a lot?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I am on Day 28 of a Master Cleanse--seen some amazing results with some long-term aliments. I am going to try for 40 days total and transition back to a raw-food diet.
> 
> My wife, who lived in Manhattan on September 2001, keeps getting re-occurring pneumonia. Pretty soon 'Factive' et al, ie. modern medicine, is going to quit working for her. She tried the Master Cleanse, got so sick after just two days, and had to stop. I tried to get her to stay in bed and push on through it, but no dice.
> 
> Any ideas of a colon cleansing regimen, or cleanse in general, she can do and still continue eating?


Congratulations!  The longest I've ever been able to make it is about 6 days, which still helps, but not nearly what a 40 day cleanse would do.  I plan on giving it another try some time after Christmas. 

I assume you're using all organic ingredients.  When you're on the master cleanse, your body will soak in anything you ingest.

Here's an awesome support forum for the master cleanse: http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=478

The best colon cleanse is colonics.  The second best is using a colema board, which is the equivalent of getting a colonic in the privacy of your own home.  Anything other that and you'll be taking some kind of herbal mix... not as effective, but I have heard good things about this: http://colonblow.com/ (the site is pretty funny, and worth a look even if you aren't interested in the product)

For a full body cleansing regimen, this is the best: http://ener-chi.com/books.htm#amazing
or from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Amazing-Liver-.../dp/0976571501

----------


## lucius

> I'm on the road a lot.  Do you have enough energy to work well, and can it be done when your time to "eat" varies a lot?


Yes to both: I have very high energy, which amazes me. I make the lemonade in the morning and fill one of the half-gallon carriers, the other I fill with water; grab both jugs and I am gone for the whole day. When I get hungry, I drink a small glass of lemonade and chase it with a small glass of water.

----------


## lucius

> Congratulations!  The longest I've ever been able to make it is about 6 days, which still helps, but not nearly what a 40 day cleanse would do.  I plan on giving it another try some time after Christmas. 
> 
> I assume you're using all organic ingredients.  When you're on the master cleanse, your body will soak in anything you ingest.
> 
> Here's an awesome support forum for the master cleanse: http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=478
> 
> The best colon cleanse is colonics.  The second best is using a colema board, which is the equivalent of getting a colonic in the privacy of your own home.  Anything other that and you'll be taking some kind of herbal mix... not as effective, but I have heard good things about this: http://colonblow.com/ (the site is pretty funny, and worth a look even if you aren't interested in the product)
> 
> For a full body cleansing regimen, this is the best: http://ener-chi.com/books.htm#amazing
> or from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Amazing-Liver-.../dp/0976571501


Thank you for all the cleansing & support information! Unfortunately where I live, organic lemons are very poor/expensive. Using Costco lemon/limes and scrubbing the outside before juicing.

----------


## Maximilian American

The next best method for cleansing toxins from one's body besides a strict distilled-water fast is a adaptation of a broad all-raw food diet that covers all areas of a human being's nutrition needs: Fruits, Vegetables, Melons, Nuts, & Seeds. It is a courageous start towards a disease-free and optimum-health lifestyle.

----------


## lucius

> The next best method for cleansing toxins from one's body besides a strict distilled-water fast is a adaptation of a broad *all-raw food diet that covers all areas of a human being's nutrition needs: Fruits, Vegetables, Melons, Nuts, & Seeds*. It is a courageous start towards a disease-free and optimum-health lifestyle.


What I hope to transition too after the cleanse, have lost 60 lbs already from a mostly raw food diet.

----------


## Danke

> What I hope to transition too after the cleanse, have lost 60 lbs already from a mostly raw food diet.


Is your weight lose just diet alone, or exercise too?

----------


## lucius

> Is your weight lose just diet alone, or exercise too?


Walking 5+ miles each morning with yoga/stretching.

----------


## brandon

//

----------


## Uriel999

damned hippies

----------


## lucius

I have found that the the more and the hotter the cayenne pepper used, is better. After experimenting with a few local brands, bought some 90,000 scoville Heat Units from here: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/CP90P

----------


## dannno

> I am on Day 28 of a Master Cleanse--seen some amazing results with some long-term aliments. I am going to try for 40 days total and transition back to a raw-food diet.


Geez man, it's only supposed to be a 10 day diet!! 

I guess you could go for longer, i'll bet you're pretty spic n span in there by now!!

(the reason for the diet is to clean out the years and years worth of gross build up of food in your intestines. The build up contains bacteria, viruses and loads of toxins. The results from this diet are an increased metabolism and more energy)

----------


## dannno

> I'm on the road a lot.  Do you have enough energy to work well, and can it be done when your time to "eat" varies a lot?


You'll need access to a restroom (for #1 and #2 possible semi-emergencies)

What you would do is just make a couple gallons and just sip slowly throughout the day...

----------


## dannno

Oh ya, I hope everybody knows you're supposed to use Grade B or C organic maple syrup, NOT Grade A... Grade A they strain some important things out that your body needs.

Sorry, hadn't seen it mentioned yet..

----------


## lucius

> Geez man, it's only supposed to be a 10 day diet!! 
> 
> I guess you could go for longer, i'll bet you're pretty spic n span in there by now!!
> 
> (the reason for the diet is to clean out the years and years worth of gross build up of food in your intestines. The build up contains bacteria, viruses and loads of toxins. The results from this diet are an increased metabolism and more energy)


*It has been good for me, feels like it has rolled back the clock ten+ years--I was out running today.* 

I think this will be my next cleanse--*Liver Flush*:

Below is the most commonly done flush by Dr. Hulda Clark. There are many methods and procedures including the method by Andreas. It'll be a matter of going with your intuition. I will say that the vast majority of folks, myself included have succesfully done the Doc Clark protocol below with great success without doing the colonics. The recipe below is slightly modified using grapefruit juice instead of water. This is to help mask the really acrid taste of the Epsom Salts and make taking the 4 oz of olive oil more palatable. Pink grapefruits are the sweetest.

After the Master Cleanse it is advisable to break the fast as prescribed and then wait till you have included fats in your diet and are having regular eliminations before doing the Liver Flush.  This will ensure that your system is producing bile and you will have a more productive flush.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1/2 CupOlive Oil Extra Virgin  (= 1.25 dl) 

4 or 5  Big red grapefruit 

4 tablespoon EPSOM salts 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Take no medicines, vitamins or pills that you can do without; they could prevent success. Stop the parasite program and kidney herbs too, the day before.

Eat a no-fat breakfast and lunch such as cooked cereal with fruit, fruit juice, bread and preserves or honey (no butter or milk), baked potato or other vegetables with salt only. This allows the bile to build up and develop pressure in the liver. Higher pressure pushes out more stones.

2:00 PM.

Do not eat or drink after 2 o'clock. If you break this rule you could feel quite ill later.

Get your Epsom salts ready. Mix 4 tbs. in 3 cups GF juice and pour this into a jar.

 This makes four servings, 3/4 cup each. Set the jar in the refrigerator to get ice cold (this is for convenience and taste only).

6:00 PM.

Drink one serving (3/4 cup) of the ice cold Epsom salts. If you did not prepare this ahead of time, do it right now.. You may also drink a few mouthfuls of water afterwards or rinse your mouth. Get the olive and grapefruit out to warm up.

8:00 PM.

Repeat by drinking another 3/4 cup of Epsom salts. You haven't eaten since two o'clock, but you won't feel hungry. Get your bedtime chores done. The timing is critical for success; don't be more than 10 minutes early or late.

9:45 PM.

Pour 1/2 cup (measured) virgin olive oil into the pint jar. Add at least 1/2 cup, more (up to 3/4 cup) of cold grapefruit juice. Add this to the olive oil. Close the jar tightly with the lid and shake hard until watery this).

Now visit the bathroom one or more times, even it makes you late for your ten o'clock drink. Don't be more than 15 minutes late.

10:00 PM.

Drink the potion you have mixed. Take 4 ornithine capsules with the first sips to make sure you will sleep through the night. Take 8 if you already suffer from insomnia. Drinking through a large plastic straw helps it go down easier. [HPS editors note- don't, just stomach the terrible taste...and it is horrendous- be forewarned...but that's part of the cleanse, you can deal with it just like we have]. Take it to your bedside if you want, but drink it standing up. Get it down within 5 minutes (fifteen minutes for very elderly or weak persons).

Lie down immediately. You might fail to get stones out if you don't. The sooner you lie down the more stones you will get out. Be ready for bed ahead of time. Don't clean up the kitchen. As soon as the drink is down walk to your bed and lie down flat on your back with your head up high on the pillow. Try to think about what is happening in the liver. Try to keep perfectly still for at least 20 minutes. You may feel a train of stones traveling along the bile ducts like marbles. There is no pain because the bile duct valves are open (thank you Epsom salts!). Go to sleep. You may fail to get stones out if you don't

Next morning. Upon awakening take your third dose of Epsom salts. If you have indigestion or nausea wait unit it is gone before drinking the Epsom salts. You may go back to bed. Don't take this potion before 6:00 AM.

2 hours later. 

Take your fourth (the last) dose of Epsom salts. Drink 3/4 cups of the mixture. You may go back to bed.

After 2 more hours you may eat. Start with fresh fruit juice. Half an hour later eat fruit. One hour later you may eat regular food but keep it light. By supper you should feel recovered.

How well did you do?

Expect diarrhea in the morning. Use a flashlight to look for gallstones in the toilet with the bowel movement. Look for the green kind since this is proof that they are genuine gallstones, not food residue. Only bile from the liver is pea green. The bowel movement sinks but gallstones float because of the cholesterol inside. Count them all roughly, whether tan or green. You will need to total 2,000 stones before the liver is clean enough to rid you of allergies or bursitis or upper back pains permanently. The first cleanse may rid you of them for a few days, but as the stones from the rear travel forward, they give you the same symptoms again. You may repeat cleanses at two week intervals. Never cleanse when you are ill. [HPS editors note: I started passing chaff through normal bowel movements after my 4th colon cleansing fast, approximately after a total of 4x14= 56 days of total colon cleansing within 9 months. The chaff continued in normal bowel movements for 8 months! Thousands of tiny stones, looked like small popcorn and small bee pollen granules, others looked like moth wings. Sometime I would drop at one bowel movement 50-100 pea size stones that would float in the water. It was truly an experience. Almost daily for 8 months! When I did my first Dr. Clark's liver cleanse I immediately dropped over 200 pea size green and tan stones, and when I examined them I was shocked. They crushed in my fingers and what I found was pure fat, pure cholesterol. Can you imagine hundred of them. Also in my second liver cleanse I had the same experience].

Sometimes, the bile ducts are full of cholesterol crystals that did not form into round stones. They appear as a "chaff" floating on top of the toilet bowl water. It may be tan colored, harboring millions of tiny white crystals. cleansing this chaff is just as important as purging 

From here: http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1307598#i

Many thanks to NijaHomer for this great website (curezone).

----------


## lucius

> Oh ya, I hope everybody knows you're supposed to use Grade B or C organic maple syrup, NOT Grade A... Grade A they strain some important things out that your body needs.
> 
> Sorry, hadn't seen it mentioned yet..


That's a good point. I bought my grade B syrup from a local chain called *Sunharvest* at a big discount due to a weekend promotion. I researched their syrup, which is made by the right way (no formaldehyde) by the Coombs Family Farms in Brad Burrow Vermont. 

Next time, I will probably buy a gallon from these guys (one gallon good for 16 days): http://www.maplevalleysyrup.com/

Oh, grade C is better than B if you can find it.

----------


## lucius

> You'll need access to a restroom (for #1 and #2 possible semi-emergencies)
> 
> What you would do is just make a couple gallons and just sip slowly throughout the day...


I have been traveling as well. I just packed a small bag, with hand citrus juicer, liter cup etc... and made up a fresh day's worth each morning, just a half-gallon: The lemonade degrades quickly, try not to hold it overnight.

----------


## AdamT

I've done Master Cleanse twice now, for 10 days each time. I'm impressed you've gone 30+ days.

You do get used to it after a few days though. After that it's pretty smooth sailing. Other than the liter of salt water each morning I rather enjoyed the experience.

----------


## lucius

> I've done Master Cleanse twice now, for 10 days each time. I'm impressed you've gone 30+ days.
> 
> You do get used to it after a few days though. After that it's pretty smooth sailing. Other than the liter of salt water each morning I rather enjoyed the experience.


I agree, but the saltwater flush is not that bad. I had to stop drinking the senna leaf tea at day 19, next time I would only drink it for 10 days or less or use just the saltwater flush (two teaspoons non-iodized sea salt to a liter of water).  

Day 33

----------


## lucius

Day: 34

NijaHomer, many thanks for the curezone.com, great resource for health info. So, I am now looking to breaking this fast and what I should do after, and found this thread:

*Commonly asked question:  What do I do after finishing the Master Cleanse?* 

The first thing to do is avoid thinking of one particular aspect of the MC.  Loosing weight is good, if you are overweight, but only if you keep it in perspective with your overall perspective, which should be *BUILDING HEALTH*.  Removing toxins is good, especially if you have a history of toxicity (poor diet, live in a city etc) or symptoms and signs of toxicity, but I suggest even this takes a backseat to *BUILDING HEALTH*.  Rebuilding damaged tissue or seeking to reverse the symptoms of damaged tissue (like cancer - it's only a symptom, the cause lies elsewhere!) is good, but success depends on *BUILDING HEALTH*!

*The Consequences of "Curing Disease" or treating symptoms can limit your life:*

"Curing Diseases" doesn't work, because it just treats the symptoms.  The symptoms are part of the process the body goes through when it is dealing with a health condition.  It is like a message:  "Help!  I am busy with repairs."  If you "stop" the symptom, it's like blocking a radio message.  The radio is still there, even if the broadcast is silenced.    Symptoms are only the evidence and message that the body is trying to get rid of a bad condition.  Instead of stopping the symptom, return the overall body to health, and the immune system of the body  (the "radio tower") will not have to send out messages that it is working to correct the condition.  A related link:

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1041058#i

So, what to do after finishing the MC?  Continue to *BUILD YOUR HEALTH*!

Here are some suggestions, starting with minor points and progressing to whole-body health.

*The power of exercise*

Andreas Moritz' opinion on the importance of sleep, exercise and emotional health on physical health:

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=489668

Some general recommendations on exercise and maintaining metabolism before, during, and after doing an extended fast:

http://curezone.com/blogs/fm.asp?i=982737

The relationship between exercise and reduced cancer risk (summary of a megastudy):

http://curezone.com/art/read.asp?ID=101&db=5&C0=74

Emotional health is an incredibly complex issue which would turn this long post into a book!  Information is available in many places on CZ.

*Relationship between sugars, fats and exercise*

There is a relationship between sugar, starch and carbohydrate consumption and fats. Sugars, starches and carbohydrates (complex chains of sugars) can eventually be converted to fat in the body. Reduce these substances, and you reduce the conversion of them into fat. *While sugars can be turned into fat, fat can't be turned into sugars, so the only way to get rid of fat is through activity.*  (This info taken from Udo's book on Fats that Kill, Fats that Heal).  This point is somewhat controversial, but I believe it's worth taking seriously - Udo's book is VERY well researched.  Too much sugar and fat and not enough exercise eventually sets the Metabolic Syndrome into action, resulting in many poor health conditions, including diabetes. The really important thing for someone trying to regain health is that toxins are stored in fat, because fat is relatively inert and so makes a good "suitcase" for toxins. Prevent or reduce the formation of fats and the toxins are more likely to be eliminated rather than stored (my thoughts).

Eating healthy oils may prevent the build up of fats, including cholesterol, in the body.  A Study.

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1039926#i

A frequently asked question after coming off the MC is, what should I eat?  And, what should I avoid?  In regards to fats, avoid unhealthy fats and consume healthy fats from about Day 4 after the MC thereafter:

*Sources of healthy fats:*

http://curezone.com/foods/fatspercent.asp

*Sources of unhealthy fats:*

http://curezone.com/foods/margarine.asp

*How much healthy fat is beneficial to your body?*

That is an individual thing. Everyone's body has different needs, and these needs change over time. I'd like to recommend an excellent book on oils: Fats that Heal, Fats that Kill, by Udo Erasmus. So, how can you tell if your body is getting enough oil? Just my ideas here: look at your nails. Do you have hangnails? You need more oil. When you have sufficient healthy oils, the skin around your nails is perfect, and your nails are shiny. Check the skin on your face and the backs of your hands. Dry? When pinched, is the skin slow to return to it's usual position? You need more oils and water. Check your lips. Dry and cracked? You need more oils, vitamens related to the metabolism of oil, and water. These are signs that I've noticed over the course of improving my own health over 18 months.  Salmon is a good source for a quick fix for these signs (not symptoms) of insufficient fat, but over the long term you could try blending healthy oils yourself. Oils from vegetable sources are always better, because you are not consuming toxins stored in meat along with the oil. Substances that help metabolize fats are vitamin B3, B6 and C (with flavenoids), magnesium and zinc (p. 51)

Looking at p. 162 of this book, Udo recommends "Consuming 15 to 20% of calories as fats, with one third of this as LA (linoleic acid) and LNA (alpha linolenic acid" - it has a long, complex scientific name) in the appropriate ratio, and not more than one-third as saturated fatty acids, is a strong step in that direction," (ideal weight and health). From pp 162-163, LA 3-6% or 9 - 18 grams per day; LNA 2 - 2.5% (approximately).  P. 44 has a list of LA and LNA deficiency symptoms (I described signs but not symptoms of insufficient fat in the body).

*Enzymes and rebuilding health:*

Another thing MCers returning to digestion should consider is the role that enzymes play in being healthy.  Here's a long post by Udo (ignore the marketing and start reading the info half-way through the post to save time):

http://curezone.com/foods/digestiveenzymes.asp

*Juicing*

Juicing vegetables is probably the fastest way to get living enzymes and maximum nutrition with a minimum drain on the digestive system.  The benefits include increasing your enzyme "overhead" (extra enzymes stored in your body which can be called upon for many purposes, beyond digestion, at any time as needed), continuing the cleansing and building that the MC started, and reversing damage caused by lack of vitamins and other nutritional elements.  Without reversing this damage, it can lead to many degenerative conditions down the road, such as "aging" of tissues, DNA damage, free-radical damage, and even cancer.  The MC, repeated as needed, can go a long way to removing toxins and allowing the body's energies to work on rebuilding damaged tissue.  It is very helpful to support this between MCs by increasing your nutritional overhead as well:

http://curezone.com/foods/juices.asp

A comparison of some juicers.  This chart gives you an idea of what to look for when choosing a juicer:

http://www.mercola.com/article/juicer_comp.htm

The relationship between insufficient enzyme levels and cancer:

http://curezone.com/foods/enzymes.asp

Many MCers focus on losing weight .  When weight is lost, usually it is 50% fat and 50% muscle.  While it is good to get rid of fat, losing muscle is not so good; put simply, you lose strength and the ability to maintain your metabolism.  Muscle burns energy (calories) faster than fat.  One of the major problems for people coming off of the MC is regaining fat due to a slowed metabolism (and reduced muscle tissue).

Fat can be made anytime from various forms of sugar:  sugar, or glucose, carbohydrates, and starches.  When calories from these sources of food are plentiful, the energy is stored as fat.  However, fat cannot be turned back into energy.  The only way to burn fat is to exercise.

I know that many MCers want some way to quantify their results.

For those using heart rate to adjust level of exercise:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_rate

To estimate body fat % using a tape measure (in cm):

http://www.he.net/~zone/prothd2.html

For those watching their weight, here's a *BMI calculator*:

http://www.nbc.com/The_Biggest_Loser...ness/BMI.shtml

Note, this is a VERY rough indication of your health in regards to physical size.  Other things, of course, are weight scales and fat %.  Fat % is a better indication of health, as the lower your fat %, the less easy hiding spots for toxins.  However, you DO need some fat to maintain your health.  Without fat, you would be dead in minutes.  It insulates the nerves of the nervous system, allowing electricity to be generated and pass through your body.  Plus it is essential for many other biochemical reactions throughout the body.  So some perspective is necessary here.  A rough estimate of healthy fat % is 18 % - 25%.  Males can maintain a lower fat % then women because of their hormones.  But this topic takes us to something far more important than the measurement of fat or weight:

*Electrolytes*

People who are low in magnesium suffer many of the same symptoms as the Herxheimer's Effect (skin rashes, weakness, muscle cramps, irritated mood, nausea, and sleeping problems.)  Here is an excellent source of information on magnesium of all compounds. It describes common symptoms of magnesium deficiency and how to correct this deficiency through supplements or diet:

http://www.ultrametabolism.com/blog/...werful_re.html


Pepe brought up an interesting point.  Most people are low on magnesium, due to diet and things we do which drain magnesium from our bodies.  However, iff we oversupplement on magnesium, calcium levels can be depleted.  As Pepe noted, we should not take magnesium supplements during the MC.  Here's a safe way to build both calcium and magnesium through diet after the MC:

http://curezone.com/foods/calcium.asp

A good introduction to electrolytes, a chart showing foods that contain them, and a list of safe upper and lower levels:

http://www.merck.com/mmhe/sec12/ch155/ch155a.html

Having a good balance of electrolytes is essential for maintaining a safe range of pH (acid-alkaline) levels in the body.  This is one of the simplest things to check and work with at home, and is essential for whole-body health:

*Acid-Alkaline Levels*

One of the best ways to keep an eye on your general health (this is more holistically oriented) is to test your body's secretions for pH level.  If your body is too acidic (or too alkaline), this condition compromises the immune system and causes damage to tissues and, eventually, organs.  The easiest way to maintain a neutral pH of about 7 (on a scale of 0 (acid) to 14 (alkaline, or base) is to consume a lot of vegetables.  This link gives an excellent description of the acid-alkaline balance, the results of an imbalance, how to measure YOUR levels, and what to do about it.  After coming off the MC, your pH levels might be off a little.  So starting off with vegetables - raw, if possible, to get living enzymes - is an excellent way to return to digestion and maintain and enhance all the hard work you did with the MC.

http://www.naturalhealthschool.com/a...aline.html#top

Here is an excellent and very comprehensive website which explains acid/alkaline levels (and many other things relating to returning to and maintaining health):

http://www.naturalhealthschool.com/a...aline.html#top

*A step-by-step reduction of toxins and rebuilding of the body's strength and immunity:*

Here's an excellent description of how we get toxins into our bodies, what to do to remove them, and what to eat/do to continue detoxins and building the immune system (quite a long post):

http://curezone.com/foods/pollutants.asp

The purpose of this post is to give a general overview of the MCer's return to digestion and the goal of enhancing and maintaining results.  The main goal of the MC should be to improve overall health.  I hope that readers can use this as a kind of reference or starting point for any particular aspect of their health journeys.  

*Good luck to everyone using the Master Cleanse to improve their health!*

----------


## LittleLightShining

> That's a good point. I bought my grade B syrup from a local chain called *Sunharvest* at a big discount due to a weekend promotion. I researched their syrup, which is made by the right way (no formaldehyde) by the Coombs Family Farms in *Brad Burrow* *Vermont*. 
> 
> Next time, I will probably buy a gallon from these guys (one gallon good for 16 days): http://www.maplevalleysyrup.com/
> 
> Oh, grade C is better than B if you can find it.


I hope it doesn't say that. There is no Brad Burrow, VT. There is a Brattleboro however. Any real VT maple syrup is made without formaldehyde. I don't know where the idea that it has formaldehyde is coming from but it's not the way it's done here. 


From this site: http://www.piecesofvermont.com/gradeb.html



> Vermont sugarmakers take a great deal of pride in making 100% pure, naturally organic maple syrup. Because most sugarbushes encompass many acres of land and are rural by nature, there is no danger of contaminates, thereby keeping the maple trees themselves and the sap they produce pure & natural.
> 
> There is no need to worry about formaldehyde in Vermont maple syrup. The use of formaldehyde in the maple sugaring process has been illegal in the state of Vermont for over 20 years!

----------


## lucius

> I hope it doesn't say that. There is no Brad Burrow, VT. There is a Brattleboro however. Any real VT maple syrup is made without formaldehyde. I don't know where the idea that it has formaldehyde is coming from but it's not the way it's done here. 
> 
> 
> From this site: http://www.piecesofvermont.com/gradeb.html


Great link for syrup--thanks! My mistake on the name; old practice to use formaldehyde pellets in the tap holes to keep them from closing.

Master Cleanser Book in pdf: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf

----------


## LittleLightShining

> Great link for syrup--thanks! My mistake on the name; old practice to use formaldehyde pellets in the tap holes to keep them from closing.
> 
> Master Cleanser Book in pdf: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf


I guess I've been spoiled living in Vermont 

You should google Vermont grade b maple syrup. You'll come up with tons of producers and you can price compare. This year the syrup is more expensive because the spring was pretty warm. Like the quote said formaldehyde use is illegal here.

----------


## lucius

> I have found that the the more and the hotter the cayenne pepper used, is better. After experimenting with a few local brands, bought some 90,000 scoville Heat Units from here: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/CP90P


Now at day 35:

Got this 90M HU cayenne pepper yesterday and mixed up the batch for today and it is at least twice as hot as the hottest pepper I could find locally, which was Fiesta Brand, very hot extra fancy (Bolner's Fiesta Products Inc., San Antonio Texas). Over time, I gradually built up the pepper and now use two teaspoons of cayenne pepper, to one cup lemon/lime juice (get a lot of juice out of the little key limes), one cup grade b maple syrup, and mix with half a gallon of water.  

It's great, zero hunger when you drink it, but it does make your nose run a little.

----------


## Waldo

I did a master cleanse about 4 years ago and it really was amazing. It pretty much became a spiritual experience near the end. I know that sounds cheesey! It's amazing what your body and mind becomes more sensitive to during a cleanse like this.  I only went about 12 days and then juiced for a couple days, then fruits for a couple.  

Ever since then, I have tried to start another one each year and can't make it passed day 3!   I'm gonna give it another go (this is starting day 2 for me).  So far so good, but it's so hard for me to get by day 3 and day 4 as I recall. After that it was pretty great.  


Waldo

----------


## withallmyheart

Lucius,
Thanks for all the information you have shared with us, particularly posts #5, 12 and 30.  I'm starting day 5. 
Question:  Can agave or honey be substituted for the maple syrup?  Why maple syrup?

NH, thanks for the curezone reference.

----------


## lucius

> Lucius,
> Thanks for all the information you have shared with us, particularly posts #5, 12 and 30.  I'm starting day 5. 
> Question:  Can agave or honey be substituted for the maple syrup?  Why maple syrup?
> 
> NH, thanks for the curezone reference.


Agave, cane juice, blackstrap molasses have been used, and recommend never using honey, here is a thread: http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=908737#i

Maple syrup is very high in Manganese, Zinc, Iron & Calcium.

Way to go for day five!

Here is the *Master Cleanser Book* in pdf: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf

----------


## lucius

> I did a master cleanse about 4 years ago and it really was amazing. It pretty much became a spiritual experience near the end. I know that sounds cheesey! It's amazing what your body and mind becomes more sensitive to during a cleanse like this.  I only went about 12 days and then juiced for a couple days, then fruits for a couple.  
> 
> Ever since then, I have tried to start another one each year and can't make it passed day 3!   I'm gonna give it another go (this is starting day 2 for me).  *So far so good, but it's so hard for me to get by day 3 and day 4 as I recall*. After that it was pretty great.  
> 
> 
> Waldo


First three days were very hard for me, had to mix up extra lemonade each night. A day 19 had to quit the senna leaf tea, next time I will just use the saltwater flush. 

Way to go for passing day 3!

----------


## lucius

Day 36

Here is another great thread from the www.CureZone.com:

For you dieters out there you hafta keep in mind that *there are no shortcuts or magic potions and that no form of fasting, water, juice, MC whatever were designed as weight loss diets,PERIOD!.* Fasting is meant to take the burden from digestion and all the energy that goes toward it and let the body repair and heal itself. Stop looking at the numbers on the scale they are meaningless and you can easily become obsessed. Lose the scale!! You will know you are loosing weight by the way your clothes fit and most of all by the way you feel.

* No amount of wishful thinking or misinformation will make any form of fasting a weight loss diet, PERIOD! Fasting for weight loss is an inroad to eating disorders* if you are not doing it with the full understanding that it is just a "tool" to clean out the system so the body will operate more efficiently and you can continue to loose weight safely and efficiently by the required lifestyle change. No if and or buts about it. If you go back to your old ways you >>WILL<< gain the weight back and possibly more because all forms of fasting will slow the metabolism.  The catch and a prime reason that makes any form of fasting not a good weight loss diet is that most overweight folks metabolisms are already slow and if you don't incorporate regular exercise and lifestyle change after the fast the you will fail bringing you back to the beginning or worse, putting on more weight than you lost! and you'll be caught in a vicious cycle and the start of and eating disorder akin to binge and purge.

*The primary focus of any successful  weight loss program is and will always be quality, balanced nutrition and regular exercise.* Rapid weight loss is neither healthy nor permanent. It takes the system 6 to 8 weeks to normalize the metabolism after any fast and prolonged fasting without resting and including exercise and sound nutritional program for the rebuilding process may cause permanent damage to the metabolism and cause all kinds of possible problems from nutritional deficiency. 

*Because all forms of fasting are >>cleanses<< the body will do what it needs to do the most first. Often it will not be weight loss* and there will be periods where you will not loose any weight. So do yourselves a favor and stop looking at the numbers and press on knowing that you are doing yourselves a world of good and that you are attacking the "root causes" of obesity. being overweight is not a thing in and of itself. It *is a "health issue"*

Weight loss requires a >LIFESTYLE< change. It will require >>REGULAR EXERCISE<<. No if ands or buts about it. Exercise is the most efficient way to bring the metabolism back on line. 

Another thing folks need to keep in mind is that *10 days is just the >MINIMUM<* for an MC so don't expect any miracles. The body doesn't even start to get into deeper cleansing till day 8 +/- and around 15 +/- days before getting into the deeper cleansing at the cellular lever. Don't expect that you will clean out a lifetimes worth of abuse even with a 40 day MC. It's just a very good start. Without the lifestyle and diet change and incorporating regular exercise you will go back where you started or worse.  The MC does not CURE anything. *There is no magic in the lemonade.* It helps take out the trash to allow the system to heal itself which is what all these cleanses do. Slow and gradual is the only road to "permanent healing/weight loss" . *There are no shortcuts or magic potions.* Educate yourselves, focus, exercise regularly and most of all be patient

We know the MC formula already and it is just about a "given" that >everyone< will loose weight on the MC. We also know from experience that this weight loss can vary greatly from one person to the next and even for the same person from one MC to the next. It is also a fact that if folks go back to their old ways that this lost weight will come back. So I would encourage folks that post about their weightloss that for their own ultimate benefit and others to also discuss what their plans are to keep this weight off. That is the info that is missing and almost never gets discussed here and would really complete the cycle of using the MC "succesfully" for weight loss. Without a follow up plan the MC or any form of fasting is a *>>surefire<<* no two ways about it plan for failure and worst yet a plan were a person using fasting for weight loss can gain back even more than they lost.

Remember that 4 or 5 lbs sometimes more depending of the persons starting weight, how full they were, how well hydrated they were etc when they started, that weight is from emptying the bowels and water weight loss. Posting about this miraculous weight loss at the begining of the fast can be very misleading and definetly false hope to the newbies that have yet to find out how the MC really works and that it is is only >part< of a succesful weight loss program.

_A response to the above from someone who counsels folks with "eating disorders:_

As someone who has done fasts, I agree with your points about the MC not to be used as a weight loss plan. Anyone doing their first fast, who has possibly been overweight for awhile, cannot understand this until they experience the whole fast.
Also, I know that for some, they can tend to get grouchy because of the calorie restriction too. I wouldn't be surprised at all, if, after some experience with the fast, many people will change their minds completely, as to the philosophies and strategies that they might have had in the beginning.
I find it very wise of you to warn of possibilities of obtaining eating disorders if not in the right frame of mind for a fast. I counsel people with eating disorders. They are usually a lifelong problem that can destroy families. So, forking from that path, if at all possible, is important. The sooner, the better

*The Numbers Game

From Seunim's Blog*

Quite often when purusing the master cleanse forum or various blogs, you come across many individuals who seem to be obsessed with the numbers game, that is to say, following their weight on a daily basis.  Unfortunately, health is not a numerical concept and cannot be defined using statistics.  Human beings, however, tend to want to quantify well-being into easily understandable figures.  We feel compelled to ascribe numbers to every aspect of wellness, from the qualities of our food to our fitness levels to the physical space we occupy. As a consequence of social pressures, we turn our attention away from health and focus instead on the most contentious of these figures-weight-checking our scales to see how we measure up to our peers and role models. Yet each of us is equipped to gauge our relative healthfulness without any equipment whatsoever. When we have achieved a state of wellness, we feel buoyant and energetic. Some of us are naturally slim, while others will always be curvy. No matter what our weight, we can use the cues we receive from our physical and mental selves to judge how healthy we really are.  When you throw away your scale, you commit to a lifestyle that honors the innate wisdom that comes from within your body and within your mind.

The numbers you see on the scale, while nominally informative, can prevent you from reaching your healthful cleansing and eating goals by giving you a false indicator of health. You will know when you have achieved true health because every fiber of your being will send you signals of wellness. When you choose to listen to these signals instead of relying on the scale, your definition of well-being will be uniquely adapted to the needs of your body and of your mind. 

**************************************************  ************** 

It's about Getting Healthy!!

What I'm trying to point you to is to adapt a *positive* plan that is not based on the negative mindset of exclusion and avoindance but rather a *positive* direction about what you are going to *include* in your diet to make yourself healthy which by default includes loosing weight. It's ultimately about BALANCED NUTRITION and REGULAR EXERCISE.

 Focusing on just weight and avoidance of certain foods, carbs etc and calorie counting is just a temporary solution cause you can't diet the rest of your life. That IS why dieting does *NOT* work and people keep repeating the same vicious cycle over and over. This is also why there is sucha HUGE dieting industry. It's not because of their success but because of the failure rate that keeps'em coming back.

 Focusing on getting healthy is a positive approach, a destination with positive outcomes both in your mindset and in your ultimate well being and being happy and a mindset that will give you long term results. This IS the whole point that I keep trying to make.

Research balanced nutrition and regular exercise and find a plan that >resonates< for you and dive in head on. *You* hafta take personal responsibility. *You* hafta make the choices . This is what will cement your resolve and assure your success and bring about this "lifestyle change"  and not some short answer/opinion and certainly not dieting. 

 Look at all the different cleanses. Dive in. Do them all. Understand that there are no compartamentalized issues and that NOTHING happens in your system that is an independent  isolated event. You hafta look at the bigger picture and not focus on weight loss but on being *healthy*. This is the ONLY point that I keep trying to make and in my book the *only* thing I know that will guarantee success. *There are no short cuts*. There will be no clear cut short answers. It will be a gradual and most likely slow process. It will take focus and determination. 

Look into/research juicing.  healthy fats ( essential fatty acids,/EFA). Something that I've read that folks are having success with is the Blood type diet. Look into that. If that doesn't float your boat then keep looking till you find something that >resonates< for you and go at it with a vengeance.  

Other than making sure that you get some good aerobic exercise after *any form* of fasting for weight loss because fasting slows the metabolism there is abosolutely NOTHING unique that you need to do after any fast to maintain the weight loss since it is *NO DIFFERENT* than anything else  anyone needs to do to *BE HEALTHY* and maintain a healthy weight.

If you expect to succeed you must have a healthy eating and exercise plan scoped out and be *well  on your way into it* before you even begin to think about using fasting for weight loss and not the other way around. 


**************************************************  ***************

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1151367#i

**************************************************  *****************

First of all fasting slows down the metabolism, this is a fact of life and the body was created to do this. This is one of the reasons that any kind of fast is not the best way to lose weight over a long period of time. However, fasting does cleanse the system allowing it to function better and assimilate more nutrients from less food. It just isn't a diet, its a tool to make a correct diet more efficient. Try to look at this as a cleanse, not a weight loss plan. When it is over you can enjoy the benefits of a healthier body while you lose weight safely and effectively.

You will loose weight on the MC. How much depends on many factors. When you fast it gives your digestive system a break and the body will try to repair itself and use the extra energy to do what it needs to do the most first. Don't count on loosing a specific amount cause you will be disappointed if you don't. It works different for each individual.

Now all that being said I will tell you that the MC is NOT a weight loss diet primarily. It is a as the name implies a "Cleanse" and it's primary function is to heal. The MC or any other "fasts" are not a good way to loose weight >>>UNLESS<<< you are committed to long term maintenance afterwards because when you fast your metabolism slows down considerably and if you don't follow up with a good solid healthy diet and >>>REGULAR<<< exercise afterwards you'll very likely gain most if not all and possibly more than you lost on the fast. There a quite are few stories on this forum. Below is an excerpt from one

"I did 18 days of MC a few months back and did what you did, ate every thing in sight. I lost about 25lbs but put it all back on plus a lot more quicker than I would have thought possible. I remember that I gained 10 or 15 lbs. the a week after."

more:

There are no magic weight loss diets including the MC. That is why theres sucha huge diet industry. They have plans that help you lose the weight but what they don't tell you or emphasize the great importance that what you do after the diet is an integral part and just as important and that if you go back to your old eating habits that you will gain the weight back. This is even more relevant when you use any form of fasting to lose weight because all fasting will slow the metabolism and it could take 4 to 6 weeks to bring it back to normal. One of the major differences in using fasting over dieting to lose weight is that since your metabolism is slowed by fasting if you don't change your old habits you will gain the weight back quicker and even possibly put on more as has been documented in this forum many times

Succesful and permanent weightloss requires a "lifestyle change" which in the vast majority if not all cases also requires the addition of a >>regular<< exercise. This applies not only to the MC but to all weight reduction regimens.

Obesity is not a thing in and of itself. It is the manifestation of many possible causes thus the MC is a very good program to use as >>part<< of a weightloss program cause you are addressing the root causes of obesity but it is >NOT< a weight loss diet. It is as the name implies a cleanse. It is a way to make a correct diet more efficient so you can enjoy the benefits of a healthier body while you lose weight safely and effectively by the required follow up after the fast. You will loose weight on the MC but that can vary greatly from person to person and even for the same individual from one MC to the next depending on how toxic they are.

A succesfull follow up plan is not so much about portions and calorie counting. It is about >>>BALANCE<<<, >>>WHAT<<< you eat, the >>>QUALITY<<< of what you eat and getting >>REGULAR<< exercise.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

In essence >yes< you will loose weight on the MC and it is a >great< way to jump start your weight loss program since the MC is primarily as the name implies a "cleanse" which addresses the root "health" causes of obesity. Again the point being made is that the MC is not a magic weight loss bullet and what you do after the MC is an integral part and just as important if you expect to keep the weight off. >>>IF<<< you go back to your old eating habits you >>WILL<< gain the weight back, the end. This applies to any and all "diets". There simply is no magic bullet. It will take educating yourself, determination focus and time.

Obesity is not a compartmentalized issue in and of itself it is a "health issue" and just the manifestation of many possible causes. realizing this and addressing it from that point of view is the only surefire way I know to succeed in permanet weight loss. Take it from personal experience of someone who not only lost 50 lbs close to 3 years ago and has kept it off but also got rid of chronic shoulder and wrist pain after his first MC(40) and changed his life.

*The Master Cleanse is sooooooo much more than a weight loss diet.*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++

From here: http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=265185#i

----------


## Natalie

Wow, you guys all have a lot of willpower!  I tried to go on a 2 day water fast once.  I lasted til about 6 pm the first day...  a whole ten hours.  Ha!

----------


## dsentell

Great thread everyone!

My mother and I went on Master Cleanse a few months back - 10 days.  Mom had excellent results, her entire system now seems to be functioning much better.  Unfortunately, I did not have her wonderful results, though I am sure I benefitted a lot.

The problem that we both had on the program was not hunger, but unbelievable craving.  Everything looked and sounded good.  Wanted to taste and chew anything!

I want to do a Master Cleanse again in a couple of months and believe that I need to go longer than 10 days.  Can anyone offer any suggestions on how to alleviate the craving?  It would be much appreciated.

----------


## lucius

> Great thread everyone!
> 
> My mother and I went on Master Cleanse a few months back - 10 days.  Mom had excellent results, her entire system now seems to be functioning much better.  Unfortunately, I did not have her wonderful results, though I am sure I benefitted a lot.
> 
> The problem that we both had on the program was not hunger, but unbelievable craving.  Everything looked and sounded good.  Wanted to taste and chew anything!
> 
> I want to do a Master Cleanse again in a couple of months and believe that I need to go longer than 10 days.  *Can anyone offer any suggestions on how to alleviate the craving?  It would be much appreciated*.


I found that the hotter the cayenne pepper and the more used resulted in less cravings for me. I am now making it with two teaspoons of 90,000 HU cayenne pepper per half gallon of lemonade. 

I got it from here: http://www.bulkherbstore.com/CP90P

----------


## lucius

> Wow, you guys all have a lot of willpower!  I tried to go on a 2 day water fast once.  I lasted til about 6 pm the first day...  a whole ten hours.  Ha!


First three days are very hard on the Master Cleanse; I would imagine that a straight water fast would be very difficult.

----------


## Agora

> I've done Master Cleanse twice now, for 10 days each time. I'm impressed you've gone 30+ days.
> 
> You do get used to it after a few days though. After that it's pretty smooth sailing. Other than the liter of salt water each morning I rather enjoyed the experience.


I've done it once, and considering the 2nd one. (Salt water isn't an inspiration)

----------


## lucius

Day 37

Over the length of this fast/detox, I have noticed aches and pains, especially where I have had orthopedic surgeries, not to mention foul breath/smells/oily skin etc. I now feel like my clock has been turn-backed 20 years--greater flexibility/out running this morning/high energy. Here is an explanation:

*"Detox Stages" from a book by Tom McGregor called
"Fasting to Freedom"* 

*What Are The Effects Of Detoxification On The Body?*

A single cell within the human body is more complex than the most modern supercomputer. The process of removing a hundred thousand antigens, each with unique molecular properties, from trillions of functioning cells is indeed a complex process. Imagine three trillion cells being repaired during the function of countless biochemical processes needed for life. Even the best mechanics have to turn off the engine. Yet, the body has millions of micro mechanics that do this with ease.

One of the bodys automatic maintenance processes is the destruction of foreign microorganisms. When looking through a dark-field microscope, countless parasites are clearly visible. I observed parasites living inside blood cells. Several could be seen eating cholesterol, and I was amazed to see one swim. Watching lymphocytes moving in the blood was like a science-fiction movie. These complex, lymphocyte organisms attached themselves and engulfed toxins. As they did, their colorations flowed into fascinating patterns leaving me with a sense of wonder and respect for the miraculous ability and infinite complexity of the human body.

*Detoxification Stages*

Here is an overview of the detoxification stages during a juice fast. The time periods are a general estimation.

*Stage 1 (Day 1 To Day 2)*

On the first day of fasting, the blood sugar level drops below 70 mg/dl. To restore the blood to the normal glucose level, liver glycogen is converted to glucose and released into the blood. This reserve is enough for half a day. The body then reduces the basal metabolic rate (BMR). The rate of internal chemical activity in resting tissue is lowered to conserve energy. The heart slows and blood pressure is reduced. Glycogen is pulled from the muscle causing some weakness. The first wave of cleansing is usually the worst. 

Headaches, dizziness, nausea, bad breath, glazed eyes and a heavily coated tongue are signs of the first stage of cleansing. Hunger can be the most intense in this period unless the enema is used which quickly assists the body into the fasting state by ending digestion in the colon.

*Stage 2 (Day 3 To Day 7)*

Fats, composed of transformed fatty acids, are broken down to release glycerol from the gliceride molecules and are converted to glucose. The skin may become oily as rancid oils are purged from the body. People with problem-free skin may have a few days of pimples or even a boil. A pallid complexion is also a sign of waste in the blood. Ketones are formed by the incomplete oxidation of fats. It is suspected that the ketones in the blood suppress the appetite by affecting the food-satiety center in the hypothalamus. You may feel hungry for the first few days of the fast. This effect is temporary. The desire to eat will disappear. Lack of hunger may last 40 to 60 days, depending on whether you are on water or juice. 

The body embraces the fast and the digestive system is able to take a much-needed rest, focusing all of its energies on cleansing and healing. White blood cell and immune system activity increases. You may feel pain in your lungs. The cleansing organs and the lungs are in the process of being repaired. Periodically, the lymphatic system expels mucoid matter through the nose or throat. The volume excreted of this yellow-colored mucus can be shocking. The sinuses go through periods of being clogged, then will totally clear. The breath is still foul and the tongue coated. Within the intestine, the colon is being repaired and impacted feces on the intestinal wall start to loosen.

*Stage 3 (Day 8 to Day 15)*

On the latter part of an extended fast, you can experience enhanced energy, clear-mindedness and feel better than you have felt since childhood. On the downside, old injuries may become irritated and painful. This is a result of the body's increased ability to heal during fasting. If you had broken your arm 10 years before, there is scar tissue around the break. At the time of the break, the body's ability to heal was directly related to lifestyle. If you lived on a junk-food diet, the body's natural healing ability was compromised. 

During fasting, the body's healing process is at optimum efficiency. As the body scours for dead or damaged tissue, the lymphocytes enter the older, damaged tissue secreting substances to dissolve the damaged cells. These substances irritate the nerves in the surrounding region and cause a reoccurrence of aches from previously injured areas that may have disappeared years earlier. The pain is good as the body is completing the healing process. The muscles may become tight and sore due to toxin irritation. The legs can be the worst affected, as toxins accumulate in the legs. Cankers are common in this stage due to the excessive bacteria in the mouth. Daily gargling with salt and water will prevent or heal cankers.

*Stage 4 (Day 16 to Day 30)*

The body is completely adapted to the fasting process. There is more energy and clarity of mind. Cleansing periods can be short with many days of feeling good in between. There are days when the tongue is pink and the breath is fresh. The healing work of the organs is being completed. After the detoxification mechanisms have removed the causative agent or render it harmless, the body works at maximum capacity in tissue proliferation to replace damaged tissue. While a short fast will reduce the symptoms, a longer fast can completely heal. Homeostatic balance is at optimum levels. The lymphatic system is clean except for a rare discharge of mucus through the nose or throat. After day 20, the mind is affected. Heightened clarity and emotional balance are felt at this time. Memory and concentration improve.

*Stage 5 (Breaking the Fast)*

The sticky, toxic, mucoid coating on the intestinal wall is loose, and the first meal frees it from the intestinal wall. Toxins enter the blood through the colon. The gallbladder dumps its waste in a heavy discharge of bile. This can cause an instant bowel movement upon eating followed by intense diarrhea. If the symptoms are too uncomfortable, an enema will help.

From here: http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=265174#i

Here is the *Master Cleanser Book* in pdf to download: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf

----------


## ingrid

Doing this now.  Just got over not being able to keep down any solids or liquids due to either food poisoning or a stomach injury (or both).  Yesterday, just had water and blueberry tea.  Going to get the lemon juice, red pepper, syrup today.  Going to see if I can keep it up for a week.  Been wanting to do this for awhile now, but since I'm already on a liquid diet, it seems like the time to do it.

----------


## lucius

Day 38

Found a great deal on lemons at HEB: ten for a buck. I think I may extend this fast out to fifty days. There seems to be something spiritual about fasting or at least your powers of observation are heightened, which I am enjoying. Here is an interesting post that I found from the curezone.com

The post: "...This one i saved for the last which is spiritual observation. I mean by that, that when we suffer even a small suffering as that caused by the Master Cleanse, the doors of self observation which might lead a more objective understanding about ourselves and our relation to food may become readily opened. Such insights are very rare when we are in a state of "Action - Reaction" to food.

*I wish you the best success in your endeavor and never lose sight of being kind and compassionate for yourself*"

One response: 

"Excellent point on "self observing". It is something that I have posted about on a number of occasions. 

From a practical pragmatic view one has to realize that everything that happens in our system is a chemical reaction including every single thought we have. When one fasts one is in essence changing the chemistry in our system thus if one uses this practical knowledge and one seizes this opportunity to self observe one will be afforded a view from a perspective that one has never experienced before.

Just about every religion/spiritual practice includes some form of fasting. From the lack of the understanding and in most cases from outdated ideas that were formulated when the nervous system of life was not as evolved as it is today that we can actually grasp what is mechanically/chemically taking place. Religions and  spiritual practices equate or put a spiritual/religious spin on this chemical alteration. This is no form of criticism but more an observation of  how things "actually" work.

In my personal experience it is usually in the neighborhood of 21 +/- days or so is when I start noticing the internal dialog quieting down and understanding comes more from an intuitive non verbal state and one is able to "observe" from outside the usual dualistic view that is the mainstay of the status quo."

from here: http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=1304390#i

ps: Way to go ingrid! Hope you heal well.

----------


## lucius

Day 39

I am pondering on how much of our daily activity revolves around stuffing our pie-holes:

My dialectic materialistic secular humanist wife, has remarked that my cooking is now like mainland northern Chinese, and is very happy about this. 

I found through dispassionate observation, because I am fasting, that the majority of time needs to go into the prep of the food, uniformed cutting etc. of the ingredients, everything done/ready before you cook. Then just methodical assembly/cooking in order, at the highest heat possible/in the shortest time possible. I use a cast iron dutch oven instead of the wok, because the heavy lid seals the steam in. Pretty simple, but now I am cooking more, so there is some downside to this new-found epiphany. 

Here's some better wisdom from a mod named pepe at the curezone.com:

"It's mostly a matter of educating yourself about how fasting works and the goal you want to achieve. 7 days is better than 0 days. Just don't expect much.

Protein is way more hype than what the system actually needs. When one fasts the system goes into reserve mode and the metabolism slows. The body goes into Ketosis and it will use up your fat reserves and and damaged tissues way before it's start going into muscle tissue. The lemon provides many vitamins and the so does the cayenne. The maple syrup provides minerals and carbs for energy. Doing the maximum amount of recommended drinks (12) one is consuming 1200 calories which is hardly starving. 
# 

The Master Cleanse is neither a nutritional system nor a crash weight loss diet. It is a form of fasting which is a whole different thing than starving yourself. Do a little research on "fasting". 
#

It takes 3 to 4 +/- days just to empty the system. 7 to 8 +/- to adapt to fasting and the body to start doing "some" cleansing. 2 weeks +/- before the causative agents have been flushed from the system and after this is when the real actual cleansing at the cellular level is "just starting".  While anytime one gives the digestive system a rest is a good thing, 10 days is just the minimum and barely scratches the surface.
#

The juice regimen was not to break the Master Cleanse for me but as an continuation of cleansing that while not a efficient as the Master Cleanse I would still be cleansing albeit at a slower rate but at the same time infusing large megadoses of nutrition and live enzymes into my system.

What I would encourage you more is not to think as the Master Cleanse or anything else for that matter as a one time cure all that will rid you of years of abuse and accumulated toxins in one fell swoop even if you did it for 100 days. Think more in terms of lifestyle change and most of all "balance". While going raw is a good direction it will not guarantee much unless you really focus on getting balanced nutrition. One of the most common neglected sectors for many vegetarians is the inclusion of healthy fats so research  essential fatty acids.

Also while the Master Cleanse is a great general cleanse there are other cleansing aspects that need to be addressed with dedicated protocols like the liver and colon cleansing. 

While the cleanses take the trash out the real crux of the matter will always be proper and BALANCED nutrition and cultivating the mindset that cleansing is an on going process that you are not going to do it all in one flush or fast. 
#

It can take 6 to 8 weeks for the metabolism to get back to normal after fasting. The time factor is also influenced by other factor like how much you exercise  and if you are overweight and don't exercise regularly it could take even longer as overweight folks metabolisms are generally slow already and take longer to bounce back.
#

There is just no way that you are going to be clear of toxins in 5 days. It takes 3 to 4 just to empty out the old fecal matter in your system and 7 to 8 to adapt to fasting so even at 10 days you are barely scratching the surface. It takes around 2 weeks to flush out the causative agents and after that is when the actual cleansing at the cellular level is just >starting<."

----------


## Waldo

Thanks for that post.  I think I remember pepe from the last cleanse I did. Good
Stuff.   I am finishing day 6 and am very happy about that.  I am "out of the woods"
in terms of not going through with it.   It really is all about your attitude when doing
something like this. The last 3 attempts were failures for me, I just was not ready
mentally.   Have no idea how long I will do it, but something internally is telling me
this might be a long one.  Who knows though 


Waldo

----------


## lucius

> Thanks for that post.  I think I remember pepe from the last cleanse I did. Good
> Stuff.   I am finishing day 6 and am very happy about that.  I am "out of the woods"
> in terms of not going through with it.   It really is all about your attitude when doing
> something like this. The last 3 attempts were failures for me, I just was not ready
> mentally.   Have no idea how long I will do it, but something internally is telling me
> this might be a long one.  Who knows though 
> 
> 
> Waldo


*Way to go Waldo!* The first three days were brutal for me. I have to agree that attitude is key; I have noticed that my perspective on food has changed. 

I wish to stay within normal size portions. Also, junk food seems rather unsavory now, but I made fresh carrot/apple juice for my wife this morning and that smelled like ambrosia/mead. I plan on breaking this fast with a week of juicing regimen, like pepe suggested in the post above. It's strange. The coffee pot got packed away and now there is a juicer in its place. I am also building a food dehydrator from plans from May 1976 Popular Mechanics that I bought off ebay just for that purpose. Getting ready for the huge garden next year. It's all rather empowering.

I owe this life change to this health freedom forum and especially Joe Naab, just had to see the way. So much propaganda by the military medical petrochemical pharmaceutical cartel is designed to harm us.

Day 40 for me today. I have enough lemons/limes/maple syrup to take it maybe 10 more days. We shall see.

----------


## dannno

> Day 38
> 
> Found a great deal on lemons at HEB: ten for a buck. I think I may extend this fast out to fifty days.


One of these days you're going to wake up and find yourself in a womb.

----------


## lucius

> One of these days you're going to wake up and find yourself in a womb.




ps: bubbles rocks!

----------


## lucius

Day 41

Here is the *Master Cleanser Book* in pdf to download: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf

Here is a great *Master Cleanse Support Forum*: http://www.curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=478

----------


## lucius

*How do you determine the length of the fast?*

None of the cleanses on this web site "cure" anything. They are "cleanses" they take the junk out so the system will operate more efficiently and not be burdened by all the toxins to allow the body to "heal itself". The actual cure happens after the cleanse in the rebuilding process of what you put back in. If you go back to your old habits and eating the same foods don't exercise etc you will go back to where you where and in the case of weight-loss since fasting slows the metabolism you will not only gain the weight back real quick ,you can gain back even more than you lost because of the slowed metabolism. It is not about the quantity or portions you eat but it is about the quality, what you eat and balance.  Exercise is always essential to any health regimen.

The fasting is the easy part where everything is all worked out for you and you don't hafta make any decisions. It is what comes after that will take educating yourself and focus and lots of experimentation so don't make a big deal of the cleanse and concentrate on what you are going to do after.

From experience after 7 MCs( 5 40 dayers) and having been around here on and off for 5 years sharing others experiences I will tell you that the tongue thing can vary greatly.

Bottom line is that there is not magic demarcation point as to how long you should fast. Bottom line is that you are not going to clean out a lifetimes worth of toxins in one fell swoop even with a 40 day MC. It is just a great start. It >all< hinges on what you do after.

Nutrition and exercise are the only ways to affect any real "cure". Do all the cleanses to get the junk out then rebuild with sound nutrition and exercise. There is no way around this. THERE ARE NO SHORTCUTS it's gonna be gradual and it's gonna take time proper nutrition and a lifestyle change.

Soooo keep fasting. The real cleansing at the cellular level is just about to begin for you cause it takes the body around 2 weeks to completely adapt to fasting. To me 21 days is the minimum. For me at around the 3 week mark is when the mental aspects of fasting start kicking in and it's the part I enjoy most and keeps me coming back to the long fasts.
After the 3 weeks mark it has always been a walk in the park for me. At around the 30 days mark or so I feel I kinda hit a plateau where any gains slow down. I'll ride it out to 40 just because according to many practices it is the mark that is claimed to cement the mental changes.  Sooo keep on truckin' and take it week by week and see how you feel and what circumstances allow you to do. 

by Pepe, a mod at the curezone.com, post from here: http://www.curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=856382#i

----------


## lucius

Day 42

I am getting ready to break this fast. Just picked up 80 lbs of fresh texas oranges, from a farmer who brought them up from the valley, to juice with and ordered a bottle of *Oxy Powder* to start a seven day colon cleanse when I start juicing/eating again. Pepe the mod over at the curezone.com recommends doing a colon cleanse right after the Master Cleanse and seems to like this Oxy Powder. Here is a cheap place with free shipping off ebay that I ordered from: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=200277617771

*Instructions for Dr. Groups 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleanse:* http://www.oxypowder.com/instructions.html

This cleanse requires using an oxygen-based cleanser. I believe they are the safest and most effective way to relieve the accumulated waste matter which causes a toxic colon. If you would like to jumpstart the colon cleansing process, you may also want to receive a colon hydrotherapy session first.

*Supplies Needed for the 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleanse:*
Plenty of distilled or purified waterOrganic, raw, non-pasteurized Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV)Healthy Foods (preferably organic)1 bottle of Oxy-Powder®.

*During the 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleanse, I recommend eating 5 small healthy meals (breakfast, mid-morning snack, lunch, mid-afternoon snack and dinner) consisting of:*

Fresh, raw vegetables (uncooked to preserve the maximum amount of nutrients)Homemade vegetable soups (avoid store-bought as they are heavy in sodium and over-processed)Deep, rich green leafy salads (try mixing up the varieties of lettuce for flavor and added nutrition)Organic whole-wheat breads, pasta or brown riceOrganic raw nuts and seedsFree range, hormone free meats, eggs or fishFresh fruits (but eat "sweet" fruits at separate intervals than citrus or "acidic" fruits

*Recommended Colon Cleansing Fruits*:
ApplesAvocadosBananasBlackberriesGrapefruitOrangesPapayas PineapplesRaspberriesStrawberriesTomatoesWatermelonWhite Grapes

* Try to drink ½ your body weight (in ounces) of pure clean water during each day of cleansing. For every 32 ounces of water you drink during the day, add 1 tablespoon of organic apple-cider vinegar. Nearly a hundred different health-promoting substances have been identified in organic Apple Cider Vinegar. ACV is arguably one of the best all-around detoxifiers for your bodys intestinal tract and organs. This is why it's so important to use only organic Apple Cider Vinegar  it's the only way to obtain all the life-promoting enzymes and vitamins needed for proper intestinal detoxification. High quality sources of Organic Apple Cider Vinegar include: Solana Gold Virtues of Vinegar Organic ACV, Bragg Organic ACV, and Spectrum Organic ACV.

Avoid drinking any other liquids during the 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleanse as this tends to detract from the water's benefit or dehydrate you. Avoid or abstain as much as possible from the following:

Coffee (heavy in caffeine and added calories from sugar, creamer, etc.)Milk (dairy and even soy milk can constipate, try raw goat's milk for a better alternative)Alcohol (in both name and function, this is just poison for your body)Bottled juices (read the label carefully, most of the time they contain very little actual juice)Soft drinks (loaded with calories, refined sugar, chemical preservatives, or artificial sweeteners, colas rank among the worst things you can put in your body.*These liquids will decrease the effectiveness of your colon cleansing efforts and increase your daily toxin intake. Remember, the body is comprised mostly of water and wants and needs only this life-giving substance.

Days 1-7
For first time Oxy-Powder® users the exact number of capsules needed for proper cleansing will vary depending on your weight, previous dietary habits, exercise patterns, and stress levels.

Before starting your 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleanse (1-2 days in advance) begin by taking 4 capsules on an empty stomach before bed with an 8 oz. glass of purified water. If you do not achieve 3 to 5 bowel movements the following day, increase your dosage by 2 capsules each night until you achieve 3 to 5 bowel movements the following day. Once you calculate your effective "dosage," start day 1 of the 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleanse. Take this same dosage every night before going to bed for seven consecutive days. After the 7-Day Cleanse, take your calculated dosage for maintenance as needed. Do not start your 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleanse until you experience 3-5 bowel movements from the previous nights dosage.

NOTE: Oxy-Powder® works with your body's HCl (stomach acid). If your level of HCl is below normal, it may hinder the effectiveness of the Oxy-Powder® cleanse. If you do not achieve 3-5 bowel movements within 3 days of taking Oxy-Powder®, we suggest squeezing ½ of an organic lemon wedge into 8 ounces of purified water when taking Oxy-Powder® before bed.

Other Recommendations for 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleansing:
~ After the 7-Day Oxygen Colon Cleanse, we suggest proceeding to 3 back-to-back Liver & Gallbladder Cleanses. In most cases, we recommend a rest period of 5-10 days before repeating each L/G cleanse, but this depends on the individual and how toxic they are.

~ A variety of harmful invaders may also populate your body and rob you of nutrients and create toxins as a byproduct. We recommend performing Dr. Group's Harmful Organism Cleanse after the first Liver & Gallbladder Cleanse to help your system flush out these organisms and their waste. 

~ To assist in the cleansing process, we recommend chiropractic, massage, deep breathing exercises, plenty of sleep, acupuncture, or far infrared saunas.

----------


## lucius

I am at day 45 and I think I will break my fast tomorrow. I will take two weeks to slowly taper back to eating solid foods, mostly juicing and probiotics to rebuild my intestinal flora. 

Next, I will start seven days of oxy-powder to cleanse the colon and then follow that with three back-to-back liver flushes at two-week intervals. This was my first attempt at fasting and I now feel rather empowered to take charge of my health. 

Physically, I have had some remarkable results to longterm chronic aliments. More incredible, has been the mental aspect; I have gained major insights into my dysfunctional relationship with food and eating in general, and insights into almost all other aspects of my life as well. Because of this new found clarity, I really don't want to stop this fast. I hope that I can make fasting a ritual for me. I suspect that I may of existed in a cloud of toxic-befuddlement before this as well.

So much of our society deals in lies, especially when it comes to health issues. Before and during this fast, I helped my father through a long absurd allotropic medical death that I wouldn't of done to a dog, but that wasn't my call. I watched the staff in the hospice grinding up 13+ medications, three times a day, mixed in pudding to feed him like clock-work--billing and exploiting to the very end. I will take charge of my health. I am thankful that I stumbled across/discovered this health freedom forum and had the courage to apply my skepticisms to break my ingrained rut of established orthodoxy--freeing myself from held inculcations. I am grateful for that insight.

The Master Cleanse was just the clean up stage and the easy part where everything was worked out for me. Now comes the real crucial part, the reaping of the real benefits in the rebuilding process, and what I will be putting back into the system.

Thank you all, and good luck as we embark upon our own health freedom... 

-l

----------


## Waldo

Wow 45 days. I am currently on day 12, and I have to say I feel as if I could go the full 40 but
still not sure if I will.  I feel great.  I feel as if I am more aware and clear headed. I also feel
more peaceful and patient.   I homeschool 3 little boys so that is a major plus!  

I have been thinking that I might go 20 days, then orange juice, and then switch to juicing for
a bit and see how that goes.  You are so right though.  The physical benefits are amazing but
the most I am getting out of this is a new outlook on life.  It's rebooting my system, my habits,
and my attitude.  

On a side note, Some pretty interesting stuff has been happening with my tongue!  I started
taking pictures of it since day 6 from pasty to almost pink.  Would it completely gross people
out if I posted the series of pictures when I'm finished?  :P

Waldo

----------


## lucius

> Wow 45 days. I am currently on day 12, and I have to say I feel as if I could go the full 40 but
> still not sure if I will.  I feel great.  I feel as if I am more aware and clear headed. I also feel
> more peaceful and patient.   I homeschool 3 little boys so that is a major plus!  
> 
> I have been thinking that I might go 20 days, then orange juice, and then switch to juicing for
> a bit and see how that goes.  You are so right though.  The physical benefits are amazing but
> the most I am getting out of this is a new outlook on life.  It's rebooting my system, my habits,
> and my attitude.  
> 
> ...


Way to go Waldo!

I was reading over at the curezone.com that many fasters go for 40 days because that is the point where the mental aspects of fasting becomes permanent with the individual.

I think you should post those photos in this thread; I don't think many would understand otherwise. My tongue was coated, caked nasty white for 28 days and then it turned bright pink. Not to mention all the oily skin, foul smells emanating from me--I was constantly bathing. 

I had a parachuting accident when I was younger and got to know my orthopedic surgeon on a first name bases, strung out on painkillers, and relearn how to walk over two year period. I was told at the time that I would never be able to walk unaided again. Luckily I was training in corrosion engineering and paid the extra money to have all the stainless steel hardware removed [stainless does corrode within a body]--I think it made a big difference with me and I could walk again unaided after much work, but that was it. So during this fast, all areas where I had surgery would go through periods of pain and I started regaining major flexibility, and after several decades--I am now out running again. Incredible results with solar keritosis? (I rub the lemon juice into my face and scalp and leave it all day) and several other things as well.

I broke my fast this morning with two glasses of fresh squeezed orange juice & probiotics, and for breakfast I made this in the Blendtec:

"Cucado soup (a recipe of pepe)

2 large cucumbers (peeled)
1 ripe avocado
1 tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. fresh dill

Put in a blender or food processor and blend until smooth

I also added a pinch of Celtic Sea Salt a dash of virgin Olive oil
and garnished with chopped t'maters and parsley. I favor limes 
over lemons flavor wise. 

Since I like to leave it a little chunky the cucumber seed also don't get cut up and that part I'm not super crazy about so I use seedless cukes when I can find them. I have also garnished with Cilantro and use a little tamari instead of the sea salt." 

Again, way to go! 

Hey I homeschool as well.

----------


## lucius

It took me less than 24 hours for my body to adjust back to regular movements; I think the probiotics helped much. So last night I started a 7-day colon cleanse with six tabs of oxy-powder at bed on an empty stomach. Oxy-powder works well for me, like a rocket in the morning. I am only drinking chilled distilled water that I mix with six tablespoons of organic raw apple cider per gallon. I have been juicing oranges and making all vegetable soups in the blendtec. 

The best thing for me about this fast/cleanse has been the improved mental attitude. I haven't felt this well in a very long time. It seems like it has turned back the clock 20 years for me. 

Next project is going to be a water ionizer.

----------


## Waldo

Day 17 for me and going really well.  Today I started a batch of fermented cabbage
in my crockpot which should be ready in a couple of weeks.  This is for my probiotics.

I really lucked out during this cleanse because there is a guy at our local farmers
market who lives in Florida and has quite a few lemon and orange tree's on his
property. He brought a truckload with him when he came back and so Ive been
getting non-commercial lemons and soon will be getting the oranges.  These
lemons have twice the juice that the store bought ones have.  It's been great.
I also lucked out and was able to get 3 bottles of grade C maple syrup which
is the syrup last made in the season and contains the most nutrients.


Waldo

----------


## lucius

> Day 17 for me and going really well.  Today I started a batch of fermented cabbage
> in my crockpot which should be ready in a couple of weeks.  This is for my probiotics.
> 
> I really lucked out during this cleanse because there is a guy at our local farmers
> market who lives in Florida and has quite a few lemon and orange tree's on his
> property. He brought a truckload with him when he came back and so Ive been
> getting non-commercial lemons and soon will be getting the oranges.  These
> lemons have twice the juice that the store bought ones have.  It's been great.
> I also lucked out and was able to get 3 bottles of grade C maple syrup which
> ...


*Way to go Waldo!*

Sounds like you are experiencing much synchronicity with the ingrediants...run with it for as long as you can. I found an interesting perspective, fasting over the holidays. I am three days into a seven day colon cleanse and NH provided some great insight into my first of series of liver flushes starting in about week. I will try to capture the stones and upload the pictures to this thread.

I am still just eating raw vegetable soups and fresh squeezed orange juice with probiotics.  Feel great, rebuilding tissue and exercising. The mental aspect is the biggest boon from my fasting/cleansing. Stay the course and keep us informed.

ps: how do you make fermented cabbage?

----------


## Working Poor

It has been my experience that when under taking a fast it is wise to incorporate prayer and meditation.

The most inner part of us is our thoughts and thought have a very powerful effect on the body.

If you are going to cleanse might as well cleanse everything to get the full benefit.

----------


## Waldo

Working Poor, yes I agree.  And while cleansing my mind seems much more clear
and aware.  Usually my mind is chaotic and it's difficult to focus on just one thing,
which makes meditation and prayer very difficult and frustrating at times.

Lucious, there are lots of ways to make fermented cabbage and other veggies,
but here is a good link: http://www.wildfermentation.com/reso...age=sauerkraut

You can buy it at the health food store but it is very expensive and you only get 
a little jar of it.  When you make it yourself you can spice it up however you want.
You can eat a bit with every meal or use it in dips. Whatever.  I like to grind a bit up
and mix it with almond butter and spread on crackers.  I know it sounds weird but
it's very good, tastes like a rich cheese spread.  Mix nutritional yeast in it for more
of a cheese taste.


Waldo

----------


## SWATH

Will this cause you to lose muscle mass?  Can you still lift weights/workout while on this cleanse?

----------


## lucius

> Will this cause you to lose muscle mass?


Yes, your body will start scavenging protein, at a rate of 50% fat to 50% protein. In fasting circles this is considered a good thing, because the body scavenges damaged tissued first. I noticed during my fast that I regained exceptional flexibility/range of motion. I think I lost much scar tissue built up from many orthopedic surgeries. 




> Can you still lift weights/workout while on this cleanse?


I don't think you would have any problem working out; might add additional maple syrup to counter the extra calories burned, depending on how hard you go at it (I used less syrup because I was concentrating on weight loss).  

The real work begins after you break the fast and start rebuilding tissue with proper nutrition and exercise.

Here is a good post from the curezone.com by a mod named Pepe:

For you dieters out there you hafta keep in mind that *there are no shortcuts or magic potions and that no form of fasting, water, Master Cleanse (MC) whatever were designed as weight loss diets, period.* Fasting is meant to take the burden from digestion and all the energy that goes toward it and lets the body use that energy otherwse used for digestion to repair and heal itself. Stop looking at the numbers on the scale they are meaningless and you can easily become obsessed. You will know you are loosing weight by the way your clothes fit and most of all by the way you feel.

*No amount of wishful thinking or misinformation will make any form of fasting a weight loss diet period.* Fasting for weight loss is an inroad to eating disorders if you are not doing it with the full understanding that it is just a "tool" to clean out the system so the body will operate more efficiently and you can continue to loose weight safely and efficiently by the required lifestyle change. No if and or buts about it. If you go back to your old ways you >>WILL<< gain the weight back and possibly more because all forms of fasting will slow the metabolism.  The catch and a prime reason that makes any form of fasting not a good weight loss diet is that most overweight folks metabolisms are already slow and if you don't incorporate regular exercise and lifestyle change after the fast the you will fail bringing you back to the beginning or worse and you'll be caught in a vicious cycle and the start of and eating disorder akin to binge and purge. 

*Because all forms of fasting are >>cleanses<< the body will do what it needs to do the most first. Often it will not be weight loss* and there will be periods where you might not loose any weight so do yourselves a favor and stop looking and the numbers and press on knowing that you are doing yourselves a world of good and that you are attacking the "root causes" of obesity. Obesity is a "health issue"

*Weight loss requires a >LIFESTYLE< change. It will require >>REGULAR EXERCISE< no if ands or buts about it. Exercise is the most efficient way to bring the metabolism back on line.* 

Another thing folks need to keep in mind is that 10 days is just the >MINIMUM< for an MC so don't expect any miracles. The body doesn't even start to get into deeper cleansing till day 8 +/- and around 15 +/- days before getting into the deeper cleansing at the cellular lever. Don't expect that you will clean out a lifetimes worth of abuse even with a 40 day MC. It's just a very good start and without the lifestyle and diet change and incorporating regular exercise you will go back where you started or worse.  The MC does not CURE anything. There is no magic in the lemonade. It simply takes out the trash and allows the system to heal itself which is what all these cleanses do. Slow and gradual is the only road to "permanent healing/weight loss" there are no shortcuts or magic potions. Educate yourselves, focus, exercise regularly and most of all be patient.

http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=265185#i

Here is the *Master Cleanser Book* in pdf to download: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf

Here is a great *Master Cleanse Support Forum*: http://www.curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=478

----------


## lucius

> Working Poor, yes I agree.  And while cleansing my mind seems much more clear
> and aware.  Usually my mind is chaotic and it's difficult to focus on just one thing,
> which makes meditation and prayer very difficult and frustrating at times.
> 
> Lucious, there are lots of ways to make fermented cabbage and other veggies,
> but here is a good link: http://www.wildfermentation.com/reso...age=sauerkraut
> 
> You can buy it at the health food store but it is very expensive and you only get 
> a little jar of it.  When you make it yourself you can spice it up however you want.
> ...


Way cool! Thanks for the link. I have rock salt and Korean chili powder and want to make Kimchi.

----------


## Waldo

My take on the workouts and lifting weights while on the master cleanse is that the purpose of
this cleanse is to allow the body to heal itself, get rid of all that junk.  It does this because
the digestion system no longer needs to work which normally takes a lot of the bodies resources
and energy to work.  So by working out a lot or lifting it seems to me that it steals the bodies
ability to heal itself just as using your digestion system to digest and transform the food did.

Also with lifting, I believe the purpose is to tear the muscle and then allow it to repair to become 
stronger/bigger/harder.  But it does need protein to do this repair so I don't think it would be a 
great idea to lift while cleansing.

I think walking moderately for 2-3 miles a day, stretching, moderate yoga, ect would be fine
but too much more seems like you are robbing the true purpose of the cleanse.

About the muscle-loss, I think the fasting body will always get rid of the stuff it least needs,
which in this case would be dead stuff, fat, ect...  Muscle loss wouldn't happen to a large
extent especially on just a 2-3 week cleanse.   I could be wrong about this, but from my
reading a research this is the conclusion I come up with. This is day 18 for me and I have
not noticed any muscle loss and feel very strong right now.


Waldo

----------


## SWATH

Interesting, I ask because at least for me it is very easy to lose muscle mass rather rapidly when in a period of sedentary emaciation.  Conversely it is very difficult to gain it back.  I don't want to lose everything I've gained in the past year.  I weight 190 right now, my base weight without trying to gain is around 175.  It has taken me an entire year to gain 15lbs of lean muscle mostly in my legs.  Is it possible to supplement whey or casein protein to prevent muscle loss or does this defeat the purpose of the cleanse?  I have fasted before for only like 36 hours or so with nothing but water but a 10 to 40 day fast seems like I would look like a rail at the end of it.  I also don't want to hurt my run times or other general performance output.

----------


## Working Poor

I am sure you would not want to add whey to your fasting...

----------


## Waldo

Just an update if anyone is interested.  I went 21 days, then 4 days of juicing. Last night I had
a low temperature veggie soup with a bit of brown rice.  Oddly, I felt lower and with less energy
while juicing. I did orange, grapefruit, pear, and juiced vegies on the 4th day. But today I feel
amazing.  High energy and positive attitude, which is what I was completely lacking before,
and why I started the cleanse in the first place.  I also lost about 23 pounds and this mostly
came off my beer belly, chest, and my face. I feel strong and ready to continue a much better
eating, exercising, and positive lifestyle.

I will try to develop those tongue pictures if anyone is interested, hehe.

Waldo

----------


## lucius

> Just an update if anyone is interested.  I went 21 days, then 4 days of juicing. Last night I had
> a low temperature veggie soup with a bit of brown rice.  Oddly, I felt lower and with less energy
> while juicing. I did orange, grapefruit, pear, and juiced vegies on the 4th day. But today I feel
> amazing.  High energy and positive attitude, which is what I was completely lacking before,
> and why I started the cleanse in the first place.  I also lost about 23 pounds and this mostly
> came off my beer belly, chest, and my face. *I feel strong and ready to continue a much better
> eating, exercising, and positive lifestyle.*
> 
> I will try to develop those tongue pictures if anyone is interested, hehe.
> ...


*Way to go Waldo!* Please develop and post those tongue pictures--a very strange process to observe.

During my fast, I lost 46 pounds in the same areas as you. I am now on an almost total raw food diet and have a high aversion to junk-food/fast-food/cooked food/candy etc. Using the blentec to make soups and smoothies. I ate a modest turkey dinner over christmas and woke up feeling bloated and ill at ease. The oxy-powder colon cleanse worked ok, (might try something stronger next time), but I was still surprised at all the crud that came out of me even after a 45 day fast. 

I am about to do my first liver flush and will catch the stones/up-load the photos. Thanks to NH, I am reading this great book: 

*Andreas Moritz - Timeless Secrets of Health & Rejuvenation*: http://www.scribd.com/doc/7379078/An...h-Rejuvenation

I think in April, I will attempt another 40 day master cleanse. This fast has had one of the most positive affects of my whole life, especially with chronic aliments, increased energy, uplifted spirit--felt like it rolled back my biological clock 20 years. I no longer feel like I am denying myself or sacrificing by eating healthy; I have seen first-hand why fasting veterans try to go for at least 40 days, at that point, the unique spiritual mindset you glean becomes internalized--you come to believe. I truly understand what our western mono-crop diet is designed to do--that is to end our lives early while generating maximum revenue. It is now an easy choice to eat the right things. *I no longer live to eat, but now eat to live.* 

_I have reached an epiphany that has eluded me until I fasted._

----------


## lucius

So I did my first liver flush last night--really simple to do with amazing results.

Here is what I used:

Four tablespoons Epsom Salts (if it says it can be used internally as a laxative that's the kind you want to use)1/2 cup virgin olive oil6 grapefruits

*Preparation:* Seven days before the flush, drink one liter a day of apple juice (whole) through out the day--the malic acid in the juice softens the gall/liver stones. _This is optional and I didn't do it._

*Day of the Flush:*

The day of the flush, I ate very simple--cereal for breakfast and vegetables/fruit for lunch. Avoid all fats the day of the flush.

Eat no food after 2 PM.

Juice the grapefruit, need 3.75 cups total.

Take three cups of grapefruit juice and mix with four tablespoons of Epsom Salts, which will make four: 0.75 cup doses. _Chill this._

At 6 PM last night, I took my first dose of 0.75 cup juice/Epsom salts.

At 8 pm last night, I took my second dose.

I went to the bathroom and got ready for going to bed at 10 pm sharp. 

I mixed 0.75 of fresh grapefruit juice with 0.50 cup of olive oil and shake up in a jar until mixed.

I got all ready for bed: At 10 PM sharp, I chugged the olive oil/juice while standing by the bed. I immediately laid down on my back or on right side and did not move the whole night.

When I woke-up, but not before 6 AM. I took my third dose of juice/Epsom salts.

Two hours later, I took my fourth and last dose of juice/Epsom salts. I saw thousands of these tiny little stones (pea green, size of a pin head) floating in the commode in the morning. The calcified dark stones sink, the larger ones, I caught in a strainer.

*Here is what my stones look like (the ones I could catch):*



Two hours after the last dose, I will eat simple again. Back to the regular  routine tomorrow.

I will do this every two weeks for 9 more times. _Don't Liver Flush during a full-moon, something about harder to expel the stones._

----------


## american.swan

I trust my body to detox itself.  With a non-processed foods diet, no-refined sugar, raw living foods diet and plenty of water and exercise, you'd probably be just fine. Also eat less calories, larger breakfast then we are probably used to and a good lunch and skip dinner would be a good idea.  Also don't drink water 30 before or 1 hour after eating.  Get a good 5.5-6 hours between meals for the stomach to finish and have a moment to rest before the next meal starts.

----------


## lucius

> I trust my body to detox itself.  With a non-processed foods diet, no-refined sugar, raw living foods diet and plenty of water and exercise, you'd probably be just fine. Also eat less calories, larger breakfast then we are probably used to and a good lunch and skip dinner would be a good idea.  Also don't drink water 30 before or 1 hour after eating.  Get a good 5.5-6 hours between meals for the stomach to finish and have a moment to rest before the next meal starts.


I have been on an almost complete raw food diet for the past 9 months; it's the last half-century of debauchery that I worry about...

----------


## SWATH

Can you get the stones analyzed to make sure they are not soponified olive oil (soap stones) as some claim they are?  I guess if real they should be calcium and cholesterol.  Have you done a parasite cleanse or a kidney flush?

----------


## lucius

> Can you get the stones analyzed to make sure they are not soponified olive oil (soap stones) as some claim they are?  I guess if real they should be calcium and cholesterol.  Have you done a parasite cleanse or a kidney flush?


Some were hard like a rock and sunk. No, I have not done a parasite cleanse nor kidney flush. How do you do those?

ps: sure seemed to be alot more than a half a cups worth also.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> So I did my first liver flush last night--really simple to do with amazing results.


It looks like you did it right!  With all the cleansing you've done recently, the apple juice might not make a big difference.

I'd suggest you do a colon cleanse within the next couple days (oxy powder is fine).  You may know this already, but for other's benefit, intrahepatic stones come out of the liver as opposed to gall stones that come out of the gall bladder.  You may have gotten some gall stones out as well, but you certainly got some out of your liver.  There are different kinds of intrahepatic stones.  Some are made up of different toxins, and some are calcium.  The only stones that show up on x-rays are the calcium variety.  They are all surrounded by cholesterol.  The liver does this so that the toxins aren't re-digested as the stones leave the body.  Sometimes they can get caught in the digestive track, and if that happens they'll be re-digested and the toxins will be back in circulation through your body.  A colon cleanse will prevent that.

Tomorrow, you will probably have more energy than you've experienced in a long time.  Your food will be digested better, and you'll take in a lot more nutrients than you normally do.  The liver has over 500 functions, and they will all work better after a cleanse.  This will last at least a few days, until more stones try to come out and clog up the bile ducts again (but you'll still feel at least a little better than you did before the cleanse).  Just remember that feeling... when you're done with liver cleansing and all the stones are out of your system, that feeling will be permanent.

Every 2 weeks is pretty aggressive, but if it works for you, go for it.  After every 2-3 liver cleanses, it's recommended to do a kidney cleanse, but you might not need it as often because the master cleanse does a pretty thorough kidney cleanse.  I wouldn't put a limit on the number of liver cleanses you do.  Some people need a lot more than 9, and some people need less.  Most people just keep doing them until you have 2 in a row without any stones.  Even when you're done you'll probably want to do a maintenance cleanse once or twice a year, depending on what you put in your body.

It doesn't hurt anything cleansing on a full moon, it just usually isn't very effective.  The best time to cleanse is on a new moon.  I don't know the exact reasons for it, except that the human body has cycles that relate to the moon.  There's probably some evolutionary reason for it from back in the hunter/gatherer days.

I think the whole function of creating stones, which then get flushed out with bile is probably also an evolutionary remnant of hunter/gatherer days.  A person takes in some kind of toxin.  The liver takes the toxins and surrounds it with cholesterol so the toxins don't damage organs.  The person goes without meat for a while, and the bile builds up.  The person gets some meat, and has a big fatty meal.  The toxins leave the body from the bile release.  The reason it doesn't work quite like that these days is because there's a constant supply of food, as well as a constant supply of toxins, so the stones get stuck like a log jam.

So could you feel the stones moving out of your liver?  I always can, and it's the strangest feeling, like a procession of little marbles moving through your body.  The morning after a cleanse, I always get very emotional, and I don't mean I get all sad, I mean I have very strong emotions shifting from bliss to hate and everything between.  It's almost like the stones are past emotions that I'm letting go of.  I don't know, just an observation.

----------


## SWATH

> Some were hard like a rock and sunk. No, I have not done a parasite cleanse nor kidney flush. How do you do those?
> 
> ps: sure seemed to be alot more than a half a cups worth also.


I'm not sure I just read that a parasite cleanse is recommended, I believe it is done with cloves I read it on curezone.  It also said the kidney flush is usually not needed with master cleanse because the lemons pretty much take care of it.  I was reading about the liver flush producing stones but were theorized by doctors to be just soap stones caused by the olive oil reacting with the grapefruit or something.  The stones can be melted.  However someone had theirs analyzed and they turned out to be cholesterol and thus legit.  I was just curios because I started reading about it.  I think I'm going to start the master cleanse tonight.

does this sound right?  Is this good for about a day?

1/2 gal water
1 cup lemon juice
1 cup maple syrup
1-2tsp cayenne

----------


## lucius

> ...So could you feel the stones moving out of your liver?  I always can, and it's the strangest feeling, like a procession of little marbles moving through your body.  The morning after a cleanse, I always get very emotional, and I don't mean I get all sad, I mean I have very strong emotions shifting from bliss to hate and everything between.  It's almost like the stones are past emotions that I'm letting go of.  I don't know, just an observation.


Yes, I could feel the stones moving, also all the noises and churning--a unique experience; I found it somewhat enjoyable and definitely fascinating. The juice/Epsom salts and the juice/olive oil were not that distasteful; I was preparing for a major gag-reflux and there was none. I feel much calmer after the cleanse, but I was tad-bit angry during, but mostly at the wife who was trying to get me to get up and do "honey do's/chores", nobody goes to bed at 10 pm around here.  I can feel the energy building already. Next Liver Flush, after the movements stop, I will chug a liter of distilled water with two teaspoons of _non-iodized_ sea salt as an added flush. And yes, I have some oxy-powder that I will start tonight.

The stuff I have learned in this heath-form has been the most beneficial for me in this Ron Paul experience. I really feel like the clock has been rolled back 20 years--incredible high energy levels/spirits. 

ps: Many thanks again, that book and the general info is great. I am new to all this and thank goodness I was able to apply my skepticism to established medical orthodoxies, or I would probably be dead right now, and certainly not out running in the morning, like now. Also, before I stumbled into this health forum, I was 130 lbs obese, on several types of maintenance prescriptions for high blood pressure, migraines, cholesterol etc.--now I take none, with no migraines and my blood pressure is 110/69, 68pr. I will do a complete lipid profile in a few weeks and will post any changes.

----------


## lucius

> I'm not sure I just read that a parasite cleanse is recommended, I believe it is done with cloves I read it on curezone.  It also said the kidney flush is usually not needed with master cleanse because the lemons pretty much take care of it.  I was reading about the liver flush producing stones but were theorized by doctors to be just soap stones caused by the olive oil reacting with the grapefruit or something.  The stones can be melted.  However someone had theirs analyzed and they turned out to be cholesterol and thus legit.  I was just curios because I started reading about it.  I think I'm going to start the master cleanse tonight.
> 
> *does this sound right?  Is this good for about a day?
> 
> 1/2 gal water
> 1 cup lemon juice
> 1 cup maple syrup
> 1-2tsp cayenne*


Perfect, your good to go. Don't forget to chase the lemonade with water, glass for glass, as you drink it, and if you need to make/drink more during the first three days is ok--hotter the better with the pepper. Hold fast, first three days are no fun.

Here is the *Master Cleanser Book* in pdf to download: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf

----------


## withallmyheart

I broke my fast on the start of day 9 mainly due to nausea from the salt water flush.  I'd do the flush at night and when I still felt like throwing up the next morning I called it quits. (I hate throwing up.) The nausea had been building from about day 3.  The flush also gave me headaches.  Any chance the cleanse would work if you didn't do the salt water flush?

My tongue also got all white and weird feeling.  I thought the enamel on my teeth was coming off.

While on the cleanse I really enjoyed preparing food for the family and arranging the food on the plates.

I did lose 12 pounds though.

This was the longest fast I've ever done.  I'd like to try it again without the salt water.

Thank you Lucius for all your helpful advise and comments.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

ehh what end did those stones come out of??  That is a bit fascinating to see that came out of your liver LOL  WOW I am curious to see what would come out of mine.

----------


## lucius

> I broke my fast on the start of day 9 mainly due to nausea from the salt water flush.  I'd do the flush at night and when I still felt like throwing up the next morning I called it quits. (I hate throwing up.) The nausea had been building from about day 3.  The flush also gave me headaches.  *Any chance the cleanse would work if you didn't do the salt water flush?*
> 
> My tongue also got all white and weird feeling.  I thought the enamel on my teeth was coming off.
> 
> While on the cleanse I really enjoyed preparing food for the family and arranging the food on the plates.
> 
> I did lose 12 pounds though.
> 
> This was the longest fast I've ever done.  *I'd like to try it again without the salt water.*
> ...


Way to go! My wife had a lot of trouble with the salt water flush and the cleanse in general; she quit at day three. I keep prodding her to give it another go and to stay in bed if she needs to. She just went through another round of antibiotics with Zmax--I am pretty sure that the 'miracle' of modern western medicine is going to loose it's shine for her sooner or later--reoccurring pneumonia. 

I would give it another try and just use the senna leaf tea at bed and maybe in the morning--experiment with it, I also plan to try this with the wife. 

I like cooking too for my family while fasting; I gleaned some very interesting dispassionate observations from it. 

Many thanks to people like Joe Naab, youngbuck, Nija Homer etc... who got me going down this path as well.

----------


## lucius

> *ehh what end did those stones come out of??*  That is a bit fascinating to see that came out of your liver LOL  WOW I am curious to see what would come out of mine.


After the Epsom salts start kicking-in the next morning: they rocket out of your tail end.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Yes, I could feel the stones moving, also all the noises and churning--a unique experience; I found it somewhat enjoyable and definitely fascinating. The juice/Epsom salts and the juice/olive oil were not that distasteful; I was preparing for a major gag-reflux and there was none. I feel much calmer after the cleanse, but I was tad-bit angry during, but mostly at the wife who was trying to get me to get up and do "honey do's/chores", nobody goes to bed at 10 pm around here.  I can feel the energy building already. Next Liver Flush, after the movements stop, I will chug a liter of distilled water with two teaspoons of _non-iodized_ sea salt as an added flush. And yes, I have some oxy-powder that I will start tonight.


Yeah, definitely a unique experience.  There's no doubt in my mind that stones were coming out of my liver.  The olive oil mix isn't that bad, but then again, I learned how to slam down about any liquid in college.  I just use water with epsom salt, and it isn't that bad at first, but by the end of the flush I start to dread having more of the bitter aftertaste.  I imagine it's better mixed with grapefruit juice.




> The stuff I have learned in this heath-form has been the most beneficial for me in this Ron Paul experience. I really feel like the clock has been rolled back 20 years--incredible high energy levels/spirits. 
> 
> ps: Many thanks again, that book and the general info is great. I am new to all this and thank goodness I was able to apply my skepticism to established medical orthodoxies, or I would probably be dead right now, and certainly not out running in the morning, like now. Also, before I stumbled into this health forum, I was 130 lbs obese, on several types of maintenance prescriptions for high blood pressure, migraines, cholesterol etc.--now I take none, with no migraines and my blood pressure is 110/69, 68pr. I will do a complete lipid profile in a few weeks and will post any changes.


My pleasure.  There aren't enough Ron Paul Republicans yet, so we gotta keep the current ones healthy. 

Taking control of your own health is truly a life changing and empowering experience.

For me, it started with a fecal impaction.  I'd never even been constipated before, and the doctor wanted to do surgery and remove the piece of me that was impacted.  I said I'd think about it and left, even though they wanted to do the surgery right then and there and didn't want me to leave.  I did some searching on the internet for a couple hours, found curezone.com, found some possible solutions, and sent my wife out to do some shopping.  She came back with a mix of herbs to make stool softening tea, and a home enema kit (she was NOT happy standing in the check-out line with that, but God bless her, she did it for me because I was in pain at the time).

About 5 hours later, after letting the herbs do their trick, and spending some much-too-personal time with my new enema kit, it had all passed, no surgery required.  It wasn't the most fun thing in the world, but I'm sure it was a lot better than recovering from surgery, and my digestive system was still intact.

It turns out what caused the impaction was some Jello no-bake orange dream cake.  My digestive system didn't break it down right, so instead it solidified, as gelatin is want to do.  There was literally big chunks of orange Jello in the toilet.  Sorry for the bad image, but it is what it is.

I spent a lot more time reading at curezone.com, and figured out what the main problem was.  I was having problems with heartburn for years, and would treat it with antacids.  I started taking Prilosec a few weeks before the impaction.  Well, I found out that when you take antacids or Prilosec to treat heartburn, you don't get enough acid in your stomach to digest food properly.  The proper way to treat heartburn is to take more acids.  I started taking betaine hcl pills (acid derived from beets) daily, and then some raw apple cider vinegar with every meal.  After a couple weeks I no longer had any heartburn at all, I stopped taking the betaine hcl, and I haven't had heartburn since.  For anybody that's riding the heartburn/antacid roller coaster, one of the healthiest easiest changes they can make is to treat it with more acid rather than antacid.  You just can't be healthy without stomach acid, because you won't get the nutrients the body needs.

From there, I learned about all the different cleanses, and I've been much healthier since.  It has become a passion of mine.  I truly enjoy taking my health into my own hands, and helping other people do the same.

Remember, you are NOT what you eat; you are what doesn't come out!

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

> After the Epsom salts start kicking-in the next morning: they rocket out of your tail end.


Hahaha Just what I thought.  I was talking to my mom about this earlier and we may give it a go together.  Thanks for the detailed journal on your success!

----------


## anaconda

> The next best method for cleansing toxins from one's body besides a strict distilled-water fast is a adaptation of a broad all-raw food diet that covers all areas of a human being's nutrition needs: Fruits, Vegetables, Melons, Nuts, & Seeds. It is a courageous start towards a disease-free and optimum-health lifestyle.


Is raw fish considered bad because it has toxins? What about raw organic meats? Solves some potential protein dilemmas. There is raw organic milk available in some of the local stores here (I live near Berkeley,CA). The raw milk proponents criticise vegans for not getting ample fats.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYDK6...eature=related

----------


## Zuras

Meh. I don't support this diet at all. At least 2/3 of the weight loss on a program such as this will be lean body mass. Maybe if you were morbidly obese and had no muscle mass to begin with would this be a diet even worth considering. You cannot live on this diet, and it looks like you will invariably end up with "skinny-fat" syndrome frequently found in yo-yo dieting.

As someone else also said, a raw food diet is much, much better. Get rid of anything processed, anything with nitrates. You really don't need organics. The real evil villians in human health are insulin and cortisol, hence I don't like high carb diets much either. I'd much rather recommend an iso-caloric diet, where you get about equal amounts of fats/carbs/protein, the fats coming from good sources(lean meats especially fish, olive/canola oil, and nuts) and the protein coming from whatever the hell you want and the carbs largely from vegetables and other *low glycemic* sources. And grains = processed food as far as I'm concerned. Switch your salt shaker from sodium to potassium if you are a salt lover like me.

----------


## amy31416

I didn't read the whole thread, but just wanted to mention that I've known three people who were significantly overweight who went on extreme diets--all three ended up needing to have their gall bladder removed within a year of starting the extreme diet. I believe two of them went on a raw food diet and the other went on a no fat diet. Of course, this is only three people, but there seems to be a connection.

Apparently gall bladder attacks are about as painful as kidney stones. So be careful.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Meh. I don't support this diet at all. At least 2/3 of the weight loss on a program such as this will be lean body mass. Maybe if you were morbidly obese and had no muscle mass to begin with would this be a diet even worth considering. You cannot live on this diet, and it looks like you will invariably end up with "skinny-fat" syndrome frequently found in yo-yo dieting.
> 
> As someone else also said, a raw food diet is much, much better. Get rid of anything processed, anything with nitrates. You really don't need organics. The real evil villians in human health are insulin and cortisol, hence I don't like high carb diets much either. I'd much rather recommend an iso-caloric diet, where you get about equal amounts of fats/carbs/protein, the fats coming from good sources(lean meats especially fish, olive/canola oil, and nuts) and the protein coming from whatever the hell you want and the carbs largely from vegetables and other *low glycemic* sources. And grains = processed food as far as I'm concerned. Switch your salt shaker from sodium to potassium if you are a salt lover like me.


You're right, the Master Cleanse isn't a good diet.  But it isn't supposed to be.  It's a cleanse to remove toxins from the body.  Most people who go on the Master Cleanse will have read the book, and know that they'll lose some muscle mass and be a little fatigued while on it (along with a lot of fat loss).  Most people report that they gain weight back after the cleanse, but they gain a lot less fat than they lost (if they were overweight to begin with).  Also, people are able to gain muscle a lot faster, just because without all the toxins interfering the body just works a lot more efficiently.

Really, no temporary diets are good for you.  Every one of them will result in a yo-yo effect.  What people really need is a permanent change in diet.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I didn't read the whole thread, but just wanted to mention that I've known three people who were significantly overweight who went on extreme diets--all three ended up needing to have their gall bladder removed within a year of starting the extreme diet. I believe two of them went on a raw food diet and the other went on a no fat diet. Of course, this is only three people, but there seems to be a connection.
> 
> Apparently gall bladder attacks are about as painful as kidney stones. So be careful.


That's common when people go on a no/low fat diet for a while, then suddenly stop and have a big greasy meal.  When you don't ingest any fat, the body never releases any bile, so it builds up a little pressure.  When you have a big fatty meal, the pressure of the bile releasing pushes out some stones, and they get stuck in the bile duct and it hurts like hell.

I've never had a kidney stone attack to compare to, but I've had a gallbladder attack... not fun.  Some people have said that a gallbladder attack is more painful than childbirth, but I guess I'll never know.

The best way to treat a gallbladder attack is to drink a solution of 1 tablespoon epsom salt and 1 cup water.  Wait about half an hour and if the pain hasn't gotten any better, drink another solution (but not more than 2).  If the pain comes back in a few hours you can do it again.  The epsom salt contains magnesium, which relaxes muscles, including the bile duct, and it makes the bile duct nice and stretchy so that the stones can pass through it easily.  The epsom salt also acts as a laxative, so it flushes everything out pretty quickly.

Using the epsom salt, you may have to suffer through a day of occasional sharp pain, but it's a lot better than going the rest of your life without your gallbladder.  If you do gallbladder/liver flushing (posted earlier in this thread) you get gallstones out without the pain, so you don't have to worry about gallbladder attacks.

----------


## lucius

*Originally Posted by Zuras* 
Meh. I don't support this diet at all. At least 2/3 of the weight loss on a program such as this will be lean body mass. Maybe if you were morbidly obese and had no muscle mass to begin with would this be a diet even worth considering. You cannot live on this diet, and it looks like you will invariably end up with "skinny-fat" syndrome frequently found in yo-yo dieting.

As someone else also said, a raw food diet is much, much better. Get rid of anything processed, anything with nitrates. You really don't need organics. The real evil villians in human health are insulin and cortisol, hence I don't like high carb diets much either. I'd much rather recommend an iso-caloric diet, where you get about equal amounts of fats/carbs/protein, the fats coming from good sources(lean meats especially fish, olive/canola oil, and nuts) and the protein coming from whatever the hell you want and the carbs largely from vegetables and other low glycemic sources. And grains = processed food as far as I'm concerned. Switch your salt shaker from sodium to potassium if you are a salt lover like me.




> You're right, the Master Cleanse isn't a good diet.  But it isn't supposed to be.  It's a cleanse to remove toxins from the body.  Most people who go on the Master Cleanse will have read the book, and know that they'll lose some muscle mass and be a little fatigued while on it (along with a lot of fat loss).  Most people report that they gain weight back after the cleanse, but they gain a lot less fat than they lost (if they were overweight to begin with).  Also, people are able to gain muscle a lot faster, just because without all the toxins interfering the body just works a lot more efficiently.
> 
> Really, no temporary diets are good for you.  Every one of them will result in a yo-yo effect.  What people really need is a permanent change in diet.


Here is the *Master Cleanser Book* in pdf to download: http://www.scribd.com/doc/5406361/St...etox-Great-Ocr

----------


## dannno

> Meh. I don't support this diet at all. At least 2/3 of the weight loss on a program such as this will be lean body mass. Maybe if you were morbidly obese and had no muscle mass to begin with would this be a diet even worth considering. You cannot live on this diet, and it looks like you will invariably end up with "skinny-fat" syndrome frequently found in yo-yo dieting.
> 
> As someone else also said, a raw food diet is much, much better. Get rid of anything processed, anything with nitrates. You really don't need organics. The real evil villians in human health are insulin and cortisol, hence I don't like high carb diets much either. I'd much rather recommend an iso-caloric diet, where you get about equal amounts of fats/carbs/protein, the fats coming from good sources(lean meats especially fish, olive/canola oil, and nuts) and the protein coming from whatever the hell you want and the carbs largely from vegetables and other *low glycemic* sources. And grains = processed food as far as I'm concerned. Switch your salt shaker from sodium to potassium if you are a salt lover like me.


Wow, this is a completely ignorant statement. 

First of all, you CAN live on this diet. Grade B and C maple syrup contain all the nutrients one needs to live. The diet typically only lasts 10 days, but you could easily go a lot longer like the OP. 

Second of all, most of the weight you lose is not fat, but the $#@! that has built up in your intestines over your life time. Cleaning out all of this material not only fires up your metabolism so that you can burn real weight with ease once you go off the diet, but it also releases a lot of the toxins, parasites and bad bacteria that have been rotting in your intestines. This gives you significantly more energy, like you're a kid again. This diet is the fountain of youth, and your dumbass says you can't live on it?!! It's 10 days!! You could fast for 10 days safely, I'll bet, with just some water!! 

I've read your posts from some other threads, I really suggest you think through your posts logically before posting, because they are mostly completely illogical.

----------


## anaconda

> After the Epsom salts start kicking-in the next morning: they rocket out of your tail end.



What if I did fruit juice and water only without the other items (cayenne, maple syrup, epsom salts, lemon juice, etc.)?

----------


## dannno

> What if I did fruit juice and water only without the other items (cayenne, maple syrup, epsom salts, lemon juice, etc.)?


It won't have the effect of cleansing your intestines. That is what the cayenne and lemon juice are for. The maple syrup (organic grade B or C) gives you nutrition to sustain yourself. I didn't do the salt flushes, but I did take other things like pills that clear the mucus from your system, anti parasite pills, etc. The salt flushes sound like they really clean everything out. This diet is like drinking a bunch of drano and literally cleaning your pipes. You don't eat anything, but you poop out all the stuff in your intestines for 10 days. Then you can do a colon cleanse. Think of it as brushing your top teeth first, then bottom teeth, or rinsing the soap off the top of your car, then going down. 

Read my above post to Zuras, this diet isn't about losing fat in the short term, this diet is about cleansing your system so that your body is in a more healthy youthful state, lower metabolism, etc. The reason people, as they begin to get older, start gaining weight and have a hard time shedding it is because their digestive tract is full of crap, their metabolism is shot to $#@!, and all the toxins and chemical crap has built up and makes you crave fast food and more chemical laden food. After doing the lemonade diet, you won't crave these types of food. You will crave real food with real nutrition. You are training your body to recognize real nutrition, because chemicals have tricked it throughout the years.

----------


## anaconda

> It won't have the effect of cleansing your intestines. That is what the cayenne and lemon juice are for. The maple syrup (organic grade B or C) gives you nutrition to sustain yourself. I didn't do the salt flushes, but I did take other things like pills that clear the mucus from your system, anti parasite pills, etc. The salt flushes sound like they really clean everything out. This diet is like drinking a bunch of drano and literally cleaning your pipes. You don't eat anything, but you poop out all the stuff in your intestines for 10 days. Then you can do a colon cleanse. Think of it as brushing your top teeth first, then bottom teeth, or rinsing the soap off the top of your car, then going down. 
> 
> Read my above post to Zuras, this diet isn't about losing fat in the short term, this diet is about cleansing your system so that your body is in a more healthy youthful state, lower metabolism, etc. The reason people, as they begin to get older, start gaining weight and have a hard time shedding it is because their digestive tract is full of crap, their metabolism is shot to $#@!, and all the toxins and chemical crap has built up and makes you crave fast food and more chemical laden food. After doing the lemonade diet, you won't crave these types of food. You will crave real food with real nutrition. You are training your body to recognize real nutrition, because chemicals have tricked it throughout the years.


Thanks for the reply. I see alot of stuff on the internet promoting the cleansing of the body with "juice fasting," however. What do yo think?

http://www.vegsource.com/talk/raw/messages/20067.html

http://www.naturalhealthtechniques.c...astMusings.htm

etc., etc...

----------


## Zuras

> Wow, this is a completely ignorant statement. 
> 
> First of all, you CAN live on this diet. Grade B and C maple syrup contain all the nutrients one needs to live. The diet typically only lasts 10 days, but you could easily go a lot longer like the OP.


No, you can't live on this diet. You can exist for a short while. Nonetheless, no protein for 10 days is still a bad, unhealthy idea. There are plenty of other  "cleanse" programs out there to waste your time and money on without such a draconian-- and frankly completely stupid-- dietary intake.  Like the aforementioned raw foo diets. And as a bonus, you will hopefully learn healthier eat habbits so you wont ever have the need for a "cleanse", which the fast majority of resolably healthy people have no need of anyway.




> Second of all, most of the weight you lose is not fat, but the $#@! that has built up in your intestines over your life time. Cleaning out all of this material not only fires up your metabolism so that you can burn real weight with ease once you go off the diet, but it also releases a lot of the toxins, parasites and bad bacteria that have been rotting in your intestines. This gives you significantly more energy, like you're a kid again. This diet is the fountain of youth, and your dumbass says you can't live on it?!! It's 10 days!! You could fast for 10 days safely, I'll bet, with just some water!!


I know most of the weight isn't fat. It's mostly water weight and lean body mass. Your body NEEDS protein. If you do not get it, the body will start to canabalize the other muscles in your body, *including vital organs*. Your body is perfectly adept at taking care of all those mostly bogus things you listed, but your body doesn't do too hot afterwards when at some point you have to start eating real food. I can bet anyone who is on this diet for more than 2 weeks will have severe "issues" after going off it, since they will have killed most  good gut flora off. Frankly, I don't care what you do, but I do care if you are preaching it to others who may be foolish enough to believe everything they read. 

QUOTE=dannno;1949025]
I've read your posts from some other threads, I really suggest you think through your posts logically before posting, because they are mostly completely illogical.
[/QUOTE]

You might read plenty but understand little.

----------


## lucius

> ...I know most of the weight isn't fat. It's mostly water weight and lean body mass. Your body NEEDS protein. If you do not get it, the body will start to canabalize the other muscles in your body, *including vital organs*. Your body is perfectly adept at taking care of all those mostly bogus things you listed, but your body doesn't do too hot afterwards when at some point you have to start eating real food. I can bet anyone who is on this diet for more than 2 weeks will have severe "issues" after going off it, since they will have killed most  good gut flora off. Frankly, I don't care what you do, but I do care if you are preaching it to others who may be foolish enough to believe everything they read...


My initial fast was for 45 days. The fasting rational is that your body intelligently scavenges damage tissues first for protein, while utilizing the idle digestive tract for rest/repairs--I think this is what I experienced with scar tissues. Every place where I had orthopedic surgeries (and I had many) I experienced localized pain during this fast. After the fast, I have regained amazing range of motion/flexibility; after two and half decades, I am out running again--pretty good for a man who was told he would never walk again unaided (I had a malfunction on a jump and had many surgeries/relearned how to walk again). The fasting part is easy; it is all systematic;  the real work begins after the fast as you rebuild. Lot of good stuff in this thread, mostly copied from a mod named Pepe from the curezone.com 

I broke this fast over a period of several weeks with initially probiotics, fresh squeezed orange juice augmented with maple syrup--transitioned quickly to a complete raw food diet, which I have maintained. Took two days to be back to regular movements. This is certainly not for everybody, but I experience some amazing results with chronic aliments--feels like it rolled back my biological clock 20 years.

----------


## anaconda

> My initial fast was for 45 days. The fasting rational is that your body intelligently scavenges damage tissues first for protein, while utilizing the idle digestive tract for rest/repairs--I think this is what I experienced with scar tissues. Every place where I had orthopedic surgeries (and I had many) I experienced localized pain during this fast. After the fast, I have regained amazing range of motion/flexibility; after two and half decades, I am out running again--pretty good for a man who was told he would never walk again unaided (I had a malfunction on a jump and had many surgeries/relearned how to walk again). The fasting part is easy; it is all systematic;  the real work begins after the fast as you rebuild. Lot of good stuff in this thread, mostly copied from a mod named Pepe from the curezone.com 
> 
> I broke this fast over a period of several weeks with initially probiotics, fresh squeezed orange juice augmented with maple syrup--transitioned quickly to a complete raw food diet, which I have maintained. Took two days to be back to regular movements. This is certainly not for everybody, but I experience some amazing results with chronic aliments--feels like it rolled back my biological clock 20 years.


Is the raw food diet you transitioned into a vegan raw food diet, or are you including raw animal products? i.e. sashimi, raw milk, steak tartare, raw eggs, etc.?

----------


## lucius

> Is the raw food diet you transitioned into a vegan raw food diet, or are you including raw animal products? i.e. sashimi, raw milk, steak tartare, raw eggs, etc.?


I include raw animal products: raw eggs, cheese, sea cucumbers, sashimi etc... would drink raw milk if I could find it.

----------


## anaconda

> I include raw animal products: raw eggs, cheese, sea cucumbers, sashimi etc... would drink raw milk if I could find it.



RP just introduced a bill to allow interstate milk trade, which apparently would open up the raw milk availability.

http://www.opednews.com/articles/Fre...90206-353.html

----------


## orafi

do i have to do the salt water flush thing if im only doing this for 10 days? and does it help with acne? i dont have a serious problem or anything, but it's still an inconvenience.

----------


## orafi

> Wow, this is a completely ignorant statement. 
> 
> First of all, you CAN live on this diet. Grade B and C maple syrup contain all the nutrients one needs to live. The diet typically only lasts 10 days, but you could easily go a lot longer like the OP. 
> 
> Second of all, most of the weight you lose is not fat, but the $#@! that has built up in your intestines over your life time. Cleaning out all of this material not only fires up your metabolism so that you can burn real weight with ease once you go off the diet, but it also releases a lot of the toxins, parasites and bad bacteria that have been rotting in your intestines. This gives you significantly more energy, like you're a kid again. This diet is the fountain of youth, and your dumbass says you can't live on it?!! It's 10 days!! You could fast for 10 days safely, I'll bet, with just some water!! 
> 
> I've read your posts from some other threads, I really suggest you think through your posts logically before posting, because they are mostly completely illogical.


hey, what's best, grade b or grade c maple syrup??

and what's this about gal bladder attacks?!?!!

----------


## orafi

> I include raw animal products: raw eggs, cheese, sea cucumbers, sashimi etc... would drink raw milk if I could find it.


you mean a raw-foodist can't eat grilled steak?

----------


## dannno

> No, you can't live on this diet. You can exist for a short while. Nonetheless, no protein for 10 days is still a bad, unhealthy idea. There are plenty of other  "cleanse" programs out there to waste your time and money on without such a draconian-- and frankly completely stupid-- dietary intake.  Like the aforementioned raw foo diets. And as a bonus, you will hopefully learn healthier eat habbits so you wont ever have the need for a "cleanse", which the fast majority of resolably healthy people have no need of anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I know most of the weight isn't fat. It's mostly water weight and lean body mass. Your body NEEDS protein. If you do not get it, the body will start to canabalize the other muscles in your body, *including vital organs*. Your body is perfectly adept at taking care of all those mostly bogus things you listed, but your body doesn't do too hot afterwards when at some point you have to start eating real food. I can bet anyone who is on this diet for more than 2 weeks will have severe "issues" after going off it, since they will have killed most  good gut flora off. Frankly, I don't care what you do, but I do care if you are preaching it to others who may be foolish enough to believe everything they read. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAH!

First of all it is supposed to be a 10 day diet, not a 2 week diet. The OP extended his because he is older and really got into it. Our bodies are quite resilient, people fast for long periods of time and it is quite cleansing. 

Second of all Grade B and C maple syrup contain all of the minerals, vitamins and amino acids you need for the period of the diet. You probably can't live on it forever, but it's perfectly healthy for a period of time.

Third of all, you are supposed to kill your gut flora off. You are supposed to clear out all of your intestines. The weight you lose is not "water weight" it is the crap in your intestines. I'm telling you that you have about 10 pounds of crap in your intestines, trust me, it's there, and this diet gets it out of your system. That crap includes a lot of parasites and toxins which your body is glad to get rid of. You put the flora back into your stomach when you go off the diet, by drinking juice for a couple of days, then moving onto fruit, then vegetables and slowly working your way back to a raw vegan or whatever kind of diet you want. I know plenty of people who have done the raw vegan diet and are in great health, probably better than you.

Look, this diet gives you energy like you can't imagine when you're done with it. I've experienced it, so I know that everything you are saying is BS. You don't have a clue what you're talking about because you're not open to new ideas.

----------


## dannno

> do i have to do the salt water flush thing if im only doing this for 10 days? and does it help with acne? i dont have a serious problem or anything, but it's still an inconvenience.


The salt flushes probably just help make the diet more effective. It certainly won't make your acne worse, I would venture to guess it would help because you won't be craving all the crappy food that causes acne.

----------


## dannno

> you mean a raw-foodist can't eat grilled steak?


You can easily convert to vegan/vegetarian after this diet because your body will be re-trained in how to crave nutrition. You might like it better.

You could probably go back to steak, though, if you wanted to. I still have red meat 2 or 3 times a year, no issue. If I get injured and there is good surf on the horizon I'll go to in-n-out and order up a double double on the spot, then I also use joint pro lotion and super cissus Rx and my injuries heal up extremely quickly.

----------


## dannno

> hey, what's best, grade b or grade c maple syrup??
> 
> and what's this about gal bladder attacks?!?!!


B and C are the same in the US, apparently.

You don't have to worry about a gal bladder attack doing the 10 day lemonade diet. The OP went for several weeks and I believe he said he has lived a long life with a horrible diet and is trying to reverse some of it by really going for it.

----------


## orafi

> B and C are the same in the US, apparently.
> 
> You don't have to worry about a gal bladder attack doing the 10 day lemonade diet. The OP went for several weeks and I believe he said he has lived a long life with a horrible diet and is trying to reverse some of it by really going for it.


thanks alot bro.

also, i just turned twenty one.  ive read you and some other people say it is perfect for older people.  i assume that nothing but good can come out of it (for a ten day period) so i guess its a good idea to start young 

also, i do fast during the month of Ramadan, where i eat a small meal early in the morning and break the following fast in the evening. how would you say master cleanse compares to something like that? i do feel lots of energy after i get off that "plan" (lol), but that effect does fade away after awhile. 

oh, and i can't give up meat, it's just a part of my culture haha. but i also love fruits, so i have no problem with giving them more prominence in my diet. so, is it acceptable for me to eat steak that is grilled, where a chunk of the fat is melted off? same with any other meat? i assume fish is okay.

oh and i always drink about 2 tbsp of apple cider vinegar a day. is this good in maintaining a cleansed body?

and what about breads?

again, thanks a lot, oh wise one

----------


## anaconda

> also, i do fast during the month of Ramadan, where i eat a small meal early in the morning and break the following fast in the evening. how would you say master cleanse compares to something like that? i do feel lots of energy after i get off that "plan" (lol), but that effect does fade away after awhile.


I think it takes much longer than from morning to late evening to get into a fast. You're breaking the fast before it ever gets started. That 12 or 14 hours of whatever just gets you good and hungry. Do not equate this with a fast. Please do not accept any of this as medical advice.

----------


## orafi

> I think it takes much longer than from morning to late evening to get into a fast. You're breaking the fast before it ever gets started. That 12 or 14 hours of whatever just gets you good and hungry. Do not equate this with a fast. Please do not accept any of this as medical advice.


ramadan fasting is a fast of the mind and spirit, not just body. and it does help cleanse the body, but obviously not as efficiently as the mc diet.

----------


## lucius

> you mean a raw-foodist can't eat grilled steak?


_Yes you may...over 21 right?_

----------


## anaconda

> _Yes you may...over 21 right?_


LOL. Hmmm...A  grass fed New York steak..??? May I see your ID, please?

----------


## Truth-Bringer

> I am on Day 28 of a Master Cleanse--seen some amazing results with some long-term aliments. I am going to try for 40 days total and transition back to a raw-food diet.


Raw food diet is not the way to go, my friend.  I recommend you read  some of the articles here:  http://www.beyondveg.com

----------


## Truth-Bringer

> HAH!
> 
> First of all it is supposed to be a 10 day diet, not a 2 week diet. The OP extended his because he is older and really got into it. Our bodies are quite resilient, people fast for long periods of time and it is quite cleansing.


Fasting is safe, and it can cleanse the body of some toxins, but it's not _necessary_ for cleansing.  And fasting will never remove heavy metals from your body, neither will a raw food diet.  

So, fasting really isn't the way to go.  Improving one's diet and cleansing with herbs is the best option.

----------


## orafi

> Fasting is safe, and it can cleanse the body of some toxins, but it's not _necessary_ for cleansing.  And fasting will never remove heavy metals from your body, neither will a raw food diet.  
> 
> So, fasting really isn't the way to go.  Improving one's diet and cleansing with herbs is the best option.


I can agree with that, one hundred percent. Herbs + Fasting, and you will live FOREVER

----------


## orafi

> _Yes you may...over 21 right?_


Oh. I meant whether it was okay for someone going on a raw food diet to eat cooked meat lol  I like meat, I can't give it up.


Oh, and can anyone tell me how many lemons I would need to buy for a ten day? I'm going to go grocery shopping soon so I'd like to know!

----------


## SWATH

> Oh. I meant whether it was okay for someone going on a raw food diet to eat cooked meat lol  I like meat, I can't give it up.
> 
> 
> Oh, and can anyone tell me how many lemons I would need to buy for a ten day? I'm going to go grocery shopping soon so I'd like to know!


4 lemons a day so 40 lemons

----------


## orafi

> 4 lemons a day so 40 lemons


what sized lemons?

----------


## SWATH

> what sized lemons?


5 small

or

4 medium

or 

3 large

Whatever it takes to make 1 cup (8oz.) of juice.

----------


## orafi

> 5 small
> 
> or
> 
> 4 medium
> 
> or 
> 
> 3 large
> ...


thanks

----------


## orafi

one more thing. does a ten day mc wipe out muscle mass?

----------


## SWATH

> one more thing. does a ten day mc wipe out muscle mass?


I didn't appear to have lost a lot of muscle mass in 10 days, but at the end of my 21 day MC I lost 25lbs, most of which I determined was muscle (because I had almost no fat to lose) and my appetite was so non-existent I ended up only drinking about half of my daily drink mixture or about 32-40 oz.  I even lost the desire to drink water and started to become dehydrated.  I ended up in the ER within days after breaking the fast and then got to enjoy 4 fun filled days in the hospital.  I'll elaborate later, I'm going to bed now.

----------


## orafi

> I didn't appear to have lost a lot of muscle mass in 10 days, but at the end of my 21 day MC I lost 25lbs, most of which I determined was muscle (because I had almost no fat to lose) and my appetite was so non-existent I ended up only drinking about half of my daily drink mixture or about 32-40 oz.  I even lost the desire to drink water and started to become dehydrated.  I ended up in the ER within days after breaking the fast and then got to enjoy 4 fun filled days in the hospital.  I'll elaborate later, I'm going to bed now.




please do! im about to start this thing soon!

----------


## SWATH

Here is the synopsis I sent to some friends shortly after it happened a couple of weeks ago.  This was after doing the Master Cleanse for 21 days, orange juice for 2 days, vegetable broth for 1 day, some fruits and vegetable soup for 2 days, then on the day of the affliction I had consumed a bowl of vegetable soup, some bread, some fruits, then just like that, the following happened:

"I just scored 50mls or morphine!...

But don't get to excited unless you want to retrieve it from my urine.  Actually I just got released from the hospital this afternoon (Thurs), I've been in since early Monday.  I ate some dinner on Sunday night at around 5, started getting really bad cramps by 8, started violent and almost uncontrollable vomiting around 2am off and on and didn't stop until 8am at which point I was so dehydrated my legs began to convulse so hard that I thought they might break my knee joints and foot bones. I couldn't keep any water down.  I had Carrie calls an ambulance while screaming in pain.  They showed up pretty quick within 10min, put me on a stretcher, an IV, an hauled me in to the ER where I was put on morphine injections (in the IV).  2mls here, 4mls there, and a 10ml whopper that I really felt.  They did a CT-scan after having me drink some contrast dye solution over the course of two hours.  The scan revealed that I had a small bowel obstruction which is why nothing was getting through so it all reversed direction and came out of my mouth.  They installed a nasograstic tube in my nose and down my throat into my stomach to suck out all the fluids then got me a hospital room to meet with a surgeon.  The NG tube was $#@!ing terrible, everything about it was very unpleasant.  After surgery was not likely going to be needed I was released and instructed to immediately return to the ER if the symptoms came back.  I was treated with Morphine for pain, Reglan I guess to counter act the inhibitory effect that Morphine has on the bowel and for nausea (which I didn't have as long as there was nothing in my stomach), rest and LOTS of .9% Saline IV's, it took me 2 or 3 days just to urinate again.  My blood pressure normalized and heart rate slowed back to normal 120/80 and 50-60bpm(except when measurements were taken by a particular nursing assistant who for some reason caused both to spike dramatically, you can't hide anything from your nurse).  On that note, my sex drive was large and unaffected (more on that later).

Relevant history:
I was a very very premature infant ejected right on the edge of viability and spent my first few weeks, maybe even months in an incubator being fed with an IV.  They fed me Emphimil or some kind of fake infant nutrition that I had a severe allergic reaction to and it actually caused some of my small intestine to become necrotic.  I was diagnosed with Necritizing Entero-Cholitis (NEC) and was wheeled in for emergency surgery on my second day post utero. They excised 10in. of the necrotic small intestine and spliced the pieces back together only to find that 3 days later they had fed me Emphemil again and caused the scar tissue to become inflamed occluding the small bowel.  I had emergency surgery again on day 5 post utero. to fix the problem again.  Some genius thought that infant nutrition created in a lab was superior to real mother's breast milk, since nature and millions of years of evolution or the divinely inspired creation of God is obviously so inferior to the mind and brilliant manifestations of man and industry, this was the medical paradigm back in the early 80's.

I have not had any problems since then, that is until Sunday.  The surgeon had no idea what caused it (without doing exploratory surgery), and I am apparently better now.  However he very strongly suspects that it was brought on by a complication of the scar tissue involved in that surgery known as adhesions exacerbated by my vomiting and electrolyte imbalance or a non-mechanical ileus, I was somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-15% dehydrated my muscles were all spasmodic and convulsing lumps of wood in a virtual state of paralysis.  I was released but was forewarned to seek a specialist like a gastro-enterlologist to try and determine the cause of the episode.

Well, the next night after being released from the hospital I started to feel very ill again, extreme nausea.  If I moved my head a little, or closed my eyes, or tried to talk I would immediately feel a strong urge to vomit, though I never did.  This lasted for about 8 hours until I finally told Carrie to take me back to the ER.  They gave me a shot of Zofran which helped with the nausea for about 5min then off to X-ray.  I began to become even more nauseated and a pain started in my stomach.  The X-rays and blood tests showed all normal, so they gave me another large shot of morphine and phenergan which did the trick...by knocking me out.  I slept like baby.  Although I have not felt really all that well since, in fact I feel like total crap, but I'm trying keep down food.  As of today 2/9 I've lost 26lbs.  Not to worry though, once I get my footing I usually bounce back pretty quick from things like this."

I have an appointment with a specialist next month, but my feelings are that this was caused by:

A. Adhesions from prior surgery exacerbated by a prolonged period with an empty bowel
B. Ileus (non-mechanical obstruction perhaps caused by a muscle contraction) due to dehydration/electrolyte imbalance exacerbated by breaking fast too rapidly. 
C. Infection of some sort as they said my blood work showed that in addition to approaching renal failure, my white cell count was off the charts, as they put it, and an ileus can be caused by an infection.

Myself and the doctors were leaning towards B. or C. as the obstruction disappeared after a couple of days and adhesion would likely not just go away on there own.  Curiously all the doctors I spoke with dismissed the idea that fasting and not eating anything for 21 days had anything to do with it.  I was glad to hear this in a way because I thought the Master Cleanse was very enjoyable and a great experience.  However, as a highly qualified pseudo-scientist I cannot dismiss the idea out of hand.  I don't believe the MC caused any of this but it may have made a pre-existing situation rise to the surface.

I feel MUCH better now and am just trying to put some muscle back on.  I have had almost zero urge to consume meat of any kind especially beef, though I have.  I was terrified to eat anything for a week or so after I got out of the hospital for fear it may come back, but it didn't.  I just reintroduced food very slowly, much slower than I normally would have, and I was fine.  I am just now getting back to where I am eating normally.  STAY HYDRATED.  I have never had a cavity in my life, I take very good care of my teeth brushing and flossing daily, the dentists are always highly impressed with my teeth.  In fact the last cleaning I had the dentist took some x-rays and while reviewing them muttered "astonishing"  I asked what was wrong and he said "nothing, these are just remarkable teeth, no wear, no cavities, no degeneration of an kind, in fact I would estimate these teeth to last at least 400 years".  Well during the MC I developed a tooth pain in my rear molar.  At first it was only when I brushed (using a sonicare toothbrush), and was very painful like lightning shooting in my tooth when it vibrated.  So I avoided brushing that tooth with the power on.  After the MC was over and I was eating again, the pain has gone away when I brush but if I poke around the gum line on that tooth with a toothpick I feel the shooting pain again and it hurts when I drink cold water or something.  I'm going to get that checked out soon as well.  I'm wondering if this has anything to do with drinking the maple syrup sugars for that long or calcium scavenging from the teeth.  

All in all the MC seemed like a transformation period.  There was good and bad, mostly good though.  Many perceptions I had, changed, here is a short concise list of things that come to mind:
1. fast food and drug commercials began to repulse me
2. seeing and smelling good food was very pleasing though I never had a strong urge to eat, the link between the senses and actually wanting to consume the food I was sensing seemed to be broken.
3. my sense of smell increased by an order of magnitude.  All of a sudden I could detect the faintest smells, and let me tell you right now that EVERYONE has horrible breath, I was easily repulsed from across a room by anyone.
4. my eyes became more sensitive to colors particularly shades of red and yellow (hmmm, fast food restaurants take advantage of this mechanism).
5. I seemed to cease producing skin oils and my skin became very dry
6. mild insomnia
7. body temp dropped and I was always cold, especially the extremities
8. the usual mental clarity and focus thing was cool, I felt like a Jedi walking amidst a crowd of Jar-Jar Binks.
9. Everyone will tell you how much of an idiot they think you are and you won't give two $#@!s about it.
10. joints felt very limber and loosy-goosy, I was gumby damnit.
11. Despite not consuming fats to produce hormones, my sex drive was unaffected or even slightly ramped.  Not to say I wanted more sex but rather, I felt it became easier to be attracted to women in general, like my inhibitions were lowered.  This is odd for me because I have very specific attractions to women and it's almost an all or nothing thing.  During the MC it was all definite maybes.   My feelings of attraction towards women were extremely vivid, so get in line ladies, I don't know how much longer I can fight it off. I wonder if this is just a hormones out of whack thing.  I have a fascination with this particular topic as one might be fascinated by the politics of an alien civilization. 
12. I had a strong desire to personally connect with people whatever that means, and I'm still trying to figure it out.  Almost like a larvae that was now exiting the cocoon and trying to communicate.  I can tell this one is very complex. 


Now, after breaking and all the stuff that happened, the few pounds of fat that I apparently had (on face and torso) has not returned and I am slowly gaining back some weight in muscle since I have resumed working out to some degree.  I still have some cramping in the gut after eating but it seems to be gradually disappearing.  I was initially going to see if I could do 40 days, and I could have if I wanted too, but at around day 19 I felt that it was time to break soon.  Not because I was super hungry though my appetite began to return, but more because I just felt that anything I was going to gain from it I felt I had already gained, and I began looking and feeling a bit emaciated, I also didn't want to lose any more muscle.

Let me know if you have any questions.

----------


## orafi

That's one heck of a health related horror story I wouldn't want to experience myself, ever.

But I don't have any physical ailments asides some from an allergy or too.  I hope I don't have a problem (heee)

But it is amazing how you've recovered, and it seems like the benefits outweigh the costs for you.

So a few questions:

1) About the eyesight, do you see a little clearer now as well?

    Along with the help of increased attentiveness, do you spot out unique things and little     more often?

2) There's no way I'm going to stay on an all natural diet, but I can eat healthy - whole grain, grilled meat including fish, raw nuts/peanuts, etc

   One concern however, how will I be able to slowly get off the MC after the tenth day?  What's the best course?

3) Should I expect to see some similar results in bodily performance gains?

4) Should I take laxative? Because there are some witnesses that say laxative helps.  What about the salt water flush, is that a laxative for the MC?

5) I will hit you back with more later, got to run. THANKS

----------


## Nyte

I'm on *Day 3 of the MC*.  I was going to check in earlier, but better late than never.

Well, let me back up.  I'm really grateful for this thread and the path it's inspired me to start down.  I appreciate the thoroughness of the comments.  I think it's been a tremendous help in preparing me for the cleanse.

I've been re-reading the entire thread each day, and as I'm now on Day 3 and experiencing many of the effects of detoxifying, I can appreciate the little details.

Headaches have been bad, but expected as I was a heavy caffeine user.  I'm also about 60-70 lbs overweight so I'm sure that's contributing too.  Hunger hasn't been that bad, but cravings seem to hit me pretty hard every once in a while.  When they pop up, I gulp down another small glass of juice and I usually forget about it in about 5 minutes.

Had the white tongue and the yellow mucus today.  Pretty gross, and I take that as an indication that I'm passed the "point of no return" so to speak.  Not that I would fall off the wagon at this point, more an observation that if I did, I could do some serious harm to my body right now.

Most of my family and friends think I'm a freak for doing this, although interestingly enough, they all seem to want me to keep them informed of my progress.  No one has refused my offer to email them a copy of the MC ebook.

From what I understand, today was probably the worst day.  I hope so.  I actually stayed home from work today to stay near a toilet and because I just didn't think it would be health to add the additional work stress when my body is already pretty stressed.  

(Note to self... don't start a cleanse on a Sunday).

Again, thank you all who have contributed for being such an inspiration.  I'll keep you posted as this progresses.

----------


## SWATH

> That's one heck of a health related horror story I wouldn't want to experience myself, ever.
> 
> But I don't have any physical ailments asides some from an allergy or too.  I hope I don't have a problem (heee)
> 
> But it is amazing how you've recovered, and it seems like the benefits outweigh the costs for you.
> 
> So a few questions:
> 
> 1) About the eyesight, do you see a little clearer now as well?
> ...


-Eyesight:  I can't really say I see clearer, I don't wear glasses and have clear eyesight anyway.

-Attention to detail: Definitely.  Before the MC it's kind of like your by yourself on a raft in the ocean surrounded by other people in other rafts.  You talking to the other people, laughing, having a good time, not worried about anything, and not trying to get rescued, one big party.  Then when on the MC, it's like you begin to drift away from everyone else until they are in the distance, and you realize you are now alone sitting quietly in your raft, listening to the sound of the ocean.  You begin to examine the raft, your hands, the water, the sky.  All that stuff you've drifted away from is now an afterthought.  Not necessarily unimportant, just unimportant right now, you have the thoughts that you will return to it when you are ready, it will be waiting for you.  Time slows down, you listen to your body, and mind, almost like a dialogue with your organism, and see yourself as a singular entity instead of just a consciousness riding along a stream of experiences in some sort of vehicle.  It's like you feel the world is somewhere over there and waiting for you to return not the other way around.  (did I mention I minored in philosophy?)  Also weird was that I had a desire to cook exquisite meals but not to partake in them.  I actually went and bought a frickin' coconut and carved the meat out of it just to make coconut milk to put on rice.  Why?  I don't know, I didn't even know what I was doing. 

Performance gains:  The trigger that made me want to do a MC was the reports of people healing chronic joint pain.  I have had a pain in my knee for years due to some torn cartilage from a horseback riding accident when I was in high school.  I was in a full leg brace and on crutches for 3 months my senior year.  I was breaking a new horse, who in turn broke my ass, fairs fair I guess.  I tried everything short of surgery to deal with it.  Actually it is not that bad at all, I only feel pain when my leg is bent and I put a lot of weight on it.  It just irritates me because my other knee was also injured but has healed fine, and I'm all about symmetry.  I can't say now that the pain is totally gone, but while I don't consider it pain, I still notice it.  I'm still testing it out, I haven't done much on it yet.  It doesn't affect my running but I wonder if it was slowing my run times without me noticing, we'll see when it warms up.

I also broke my wrist pretty bad (almost a compound fracture) in football my freshman year in highschool.  It would sometime hurt a little when doing push-ups, but i have not noticed the pain anymore after the MC, also I haven't done many push-ups either but it is a good sign so far.

----------


## SWATH

I forgot to mention the detox stage.  The stages of detox that Lucius posted on page 3 is almost EXACTLY what I experienced to the very days.  My initial detox lasted about 5 days.  I felt like such $#@! that I thought I had a bad flu, I also took a few days off work due to serious headaches.  Hunger only lasted 2 days, after that just occasional cravings for pasta and bread.  I actually kept having a recurring dream that I was at a huge party baking bread a shrimp, but I never ate any, and somehow I felt very satisfied as if I had eaten some.  Day 5 to 9 was pretty good.  Day 10 I hit another round of detox and started up again with the coughing and mucus, fatigue and headaches.  That lasted a couple of days then it was smooth sailing until around 19 days I felt tired, drained, and weak.  I knew that I was going to break soon when it felt right, then day 21 I felt I was ready to eat again.  So I started with the OJ on day 22, then day 24 I drank the vegetable soup broth I had made, and it was like sweet elixer.  After about 10 spoon fulls of just sampling the broth and contemplating it, I felt waves of elation sweep over me, I felt a frenzy starting to well up but I became totally full on one bowl of liquid broth.  I was intensely focused on that broth, I think I even felt my pupils dilate.  Carrie later said she became emotional watching me staring at the broth like a child who was about to cry with pleasure after escaping some close encounter with death, I had no idea, I was one with the slightly reddish brown liquid in those moments...speaking of which.

The salt water flushes should be done when your system is cleared of solid waste, in other words when you don't give a $#@! anymore.  I only used the Senna tea for the first 10 days, in fact I don't really even think it is necessary at all after you begin the salt water flushes, and could be harmful if used for too long.

----------


## orafi

Haha, how can I be sure when I "don't give a $#@! anymore"?

Do you know where I can get a clear and concise strategy for the MC?  Don't mention the book though, I wouldn't feel like buying it.

I would love reading the whole thread, because of the arguments coming from all sides, but, I'd love something very organized.

Thanks a lot.

And the post MC diet should consist of fresh orange juice and veggie broth, etc for a few days?

Oh and, would you consider the MC more of a spiritual conditioner more than anything else? It sure seems like it from your post (the water analogy and your child like expressionespecially... that was heavily deep!) haha.

Anyways, I await your (very helpful and appreciated) reply. Thanks again!

Edit:
Oh shoot, and I just worked out. I'll be sore on the day I start. Will my recovery get in the way? ( I recover a little slower than others, but in the long run I make the same gains as anyone else) 

And, I think I'm going to start this thing this Friday (on the day of my most boring, stretched out and information heavy class...)

And OH!. Am I allowed to drink my jasmine green tea? It does have some caffeine in it, I believe. What about any caffeine teas to help the process? Like mint leaf and spearmint leaf teas? But I shouldn't drink anything that can speed up my metabolic rate, should I?


Edit again:

Oh, and do you still horse ride? Or do you play polo or anything? If you do, and if you ever need new equipment and gear, hit me up and I'll give you great RP Revolutionary discounts. I deal with that kind of stuff.

----------


## dannno

> Haha, how can I be sure when I "don't give a $#@! anymore"?


He means literally.

----------


## orafi

> He means literally.


haha i know

----------


## Nyte

*Day 4*

Headaches pretty much gone. Fortunately hunger and cravings have been almost nil today.

I feel... calmer... grounded... not sure what the word is for it.  I'm more patient maybe.  I also seem much more sensitive to smells. Someone mentioned that everyone's breath smells and I definitely notice that when talking to people.  Even standing 5 feet away.

Today's been a good day so far.

----------


## orafi

> *Day 4*
> 
> Headaches pretty much gone. Fortunately hunger and cravings have been almost nil today.
> 
> I feel... calmer... grounded... not sure what the word is for it.  I'm more patient maybe.  I also seem much more sensitive to smells. Someone mentioned that everyone's breath smells and I definitely notice that when talking to people.  Even standing 5 feet away.
> 
> Today's been a good day so far.


how about your breath? does it smell lemony?

oh and, did you buy all your lemons in one go? or do you buy a couple day's worth of them at a time to keep the freshness up?

----------


## Nyte

> how about your breath? does it smell lemony?
> 
> oh and, did you buy all your lemons in one go? or do you buy a couple day's worth of them at a time to keep the freshness up?


Interesting that you should ask that.  I bought about a weeks worth of lemons on Saturday and today I had 2 lemons in the bunch, completely covered with the green fuzz.  Just happened over night.

I'll probably only buy a few days worth at a time from here on out.

As for my breath... it's probably not pleasant.  I'm doing my best to minimize by brushing my tongue and teeth every few hours and today I drank some mint tea.

----------


## SWATH

> Haha, how can I be sure when I "don't give a $#@! anymore"?
> 
> Do you know where I can get a clear and concise strategy for the MC?  Don't mention the book though, I wouldn't feel like buying it.
> 
> I would love reading the whole thread, because of the arguments coming from all sides, but, I'd love something very organized.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> And the post MC diet should consist of fresh orange juice and veggie broth, etc for a few days?
> ...


I don't really know of any day by day journal type accounts, I'm sure they are out there though, it would be interesting to read.  

Here is a MC support forum that may be helpful:
http://www.curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=478

I think there is a link to the .pdf of the book on page 3 of this thread.

Yes I would say it was a spiritual experience for sure though I guess it could affect different people differently.  I enjoyed it for this benefit alone.  I'm sure I benefited physiologically as well, I cannot say which one more, spirituality is too abstract to quantify.

You will be fine with the recent workout but don't lift weights or anything that will break down tissue and require repair.  Light workouts are ok, and recommended to help maintain metabolism.

There are some teas you can drink, like peppermint and senna, but most I think you are supposed to stay away from because they require digestion to some degree, which is what you are trying to shut down.  I don't know what they are, you will have to consult the curezone forum.  I personally would not drink any thing other than the lemon juice mixture and the senna (if needed).

You will stop giving a $#@! within about 4 or 5 days of starting the fast, from that point you can proceed with the salt water flushes (use sea salt, not iodized table salt).

I don't ride anymore because I moved away from my dad's farm years ago and just don't have the time anymore.  Although he still has horses they are now mainly retired thoroughbred race horses, not ideal for riding since they are pretty high strung, rather than the Tennessee walkers he used to have.  Thanks for the offer though!  

I'll post a funny story about the MC in a while when I get back.

----------


## SWATH

Ok funny story.  I have had an enormous amount of exposure to gun smoke over the years as well as some very aromatic gun cleaning solvents.  The last time I had serious exposure to copious amounts of gun smoke was in the fall, and then the last time I used gun solvent was shortly thereafter.  The gun cleaner I used is called Eezox, anyone who has used it knows it has a very powerful and very unique smell.  I always use gloves and all that but I do inhale the fumes to some extent while cleaning.  So months went by after any exposure to these pollutants before I started the MC.

My second round of detox that started on day 10 resulted in a salt water flush that was akin to being in a crowded indoor fireing range, olfactoraly speaking.  It was the strong and unmistakable emanation of burnt gun powder, predominately Wolff to be more precise but it was a multifarious bouqet.  The next day produced a slightly more subtle but still unmistakable essence of Eezox. There was no doubt in my mind that I had just expelled Eezox from somewhere in my body.  It was fascinating.

----------


## Nyte

> Ok funny story.  I have had an enormous amount of exposure to gun smoke over the years as well as some very aromatic gun cleaning solvents.  The last time I had serious exposure to copious amounts of gun smoke was in the fall, and then the last time I used gun solvent was shortly thereafter.  The gun cleaner I used is called Eezox, anyone who has used it knows it has a very powerful and very unique smell.  I always use gloves and all that but I do inhale the fumes to some extent while cleaning.  So months went by after any exposure to these pollutants before I started the MC.
> 
> My second round of detox that started on day 10 resulted in a salt water flush that was akin to being in a crowded indoor fireing range, olfactoraly speaking.  It was the strong and unmistakable emanation of burnt gun powder, predominately Wolff to be more precise but it was a multifarious bouqet.  The next day produced a slightly more subtle but still unmistakable essence of Eezox. There was no doubt in my mind that I had just expelled Eezox from somewhere in my body.  It was fascinating.


Wow. That's pretty incredible.  I suppose congratualtions are in order 

I wonder if 10 years of military training will manifest itself for me.

----------


## Kraig

Wow I really need to try this.  I might start this weekend.

----------


## zach

Interesting.. next week's my spring break, and I'm home to think about this.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Do you know where I can get a clear and concise strategy for the MC?  Don't mention the book though, I wouldn't feel like buying it.
> 
> I would love reading the whole thread, because of the arguments coming from all sides, but, I'd love something very organized.


Sorry, but I gotta mention the book. 

Here it is: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf

You won't find anything more clear, concise, and organized than the book itself.  It's only 30 pages.

----------


## orafi

> Sorry, but I gotta mention the book. 
> 
> Here it is: http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf
> 
> You won't find anything more clear, concise, and organized than the book itself.  It's only 30 pages.


whoah it's free?! you are the light to the endless void that is my wallet. <3

----------


## orafi

> Ok funny story.  I have had an enormous amount of exposure to gun smoke over the years as well as some very aromatic gun cleaning solvents.  The last time I had serious exposure to copious amounts of gun smoke was in the fall, and then the last time I used gun solvent was shortly thereafter.  The gun cleaner I used is called Eezox, anyone who has used it knows it has a very powerful and very unique smell.  I always use gloves and all that but I do inhale the fumes to some extent while cleaning.  So months went by after any exposure to these pollutants before I started the MC.
> 
> My second round of detox that started on day 10 resulted in a salt water flush that was akin to being in a crowded indoor fireing range, olfactoraly speaking.  It was the strong and unmistakable emanation of burnt gun powder, predominately Wolff to be more precise but it was a multifarious bouqet.  The next day produced a slightly more subtle but still unmistakable essence of Eezox. There was no doubt in my mind that I had just expelled Eezox from somewhere in my body.  It was fascinating.


lmao. i think im going to fart a lot of "go out there and get a job!"s

----------


## Danke

> whoah it's free?! you are the light to the endless void that is my wallet. <3


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...2&postcount=32

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showpos...3&postcount=53

----------


## orafi

> I don't really know of any day by day journal type accounts, I'm sure they are out there though, it would be interesting to read.  
> 
> Here is a MC support forum that may be helpful:
> http://www.curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=478
> 
> I think there is a link to the .pdf of the book on page 3 of this thread.
> 
> Yes I would say it was a spiritual experience for sure though I guess it could affect different people differently.  I enjoyed it for this benefit alone.  I'm sure I benefited physiologically as well, I cannot say which one more, spirituality is too abstract to quantify.
> 
> ...


yeah, green tea works with your digestion, so that's out of the picture.

ill try the senna. it isn't too much is it? im on a strict budget for this cleanse (already have the organic grade b maple syrup. i didn't know non-corn-based-high-fructose real deal syrup was so delicious!i melted when i tasted it for the first time.  ill always remember my first time

----------


## SWATH

> lmao. i think im going to fart a lot of "go out there and get a job!"s


You won't be farting anything doing salt water flushes.  You drink the salt water, then 20-60min you spray salt water (sometimes spiked with gun cleaner as it happens).

----------


## orafi

> You won't be farting anything doing salt water flushes.  You drink the salt water, then 20-60min you spray salt water (sometimes spiked with gun cleaner as it happens).


will it be  as unbearable/gross going out as it is going in?

----------


## Nyte

> will it be  as unbearable/gross going out as it is going in?


It's actually not that bad.  But you'll need to stay by a toilet for the next 1-3 hours.

I did one on day 3, but haven't had time in the mornings to do another one since.  I know I need to... my body is telling me I need to in the mornings.  I'm just too nervous to "do what needs to be done" at work.

I'm looking forward to my next SWF on Saturday.

I didn't know about the green tea.  I had some yesterday morning and it didn't seem to bother me.  It was a refreshing change of pace though.  In fact, as I was opening the tea, a wave of giddiness came over me.  It was weird.

*Day 5*

Headaches continue to diminish.  Body aches not bad at all now.  Pimples have been a problem for the last couple of days.  Cravings were really intense yesterday evening.  Last night I dreamt I was peeling and eating an orange.  It was amazing.

Here are some random comments I've received today:  "You look great","You've lost weight", "You look like you're beaming","You like you have a lot more energy".  These were all unsolicited comments, at different times, from different people... some of whom know I'm cleansing and some who don't.  Kind of interesting.

I've dropped about 10 lbs, although who knows what that really means.  I also feel that it's been a lot easier for me to focus at work the last 2 days.

----------


## orafi

> It's actually not that bad.  But you'll need to stay by a toilet for the next 1-3 hours.
> 
> I did one on day 3, but haven't had time in the mornings to do another one since.  I know I need to... my body is telling me I need to in the mornings.  I'm just too nervous to "do what needs to be done" at work.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my next SWF on Saturday.
> 
> I didn't know about the green tea.  I had some yesterday morning and it didn't seem to bother me.  It was a refreshing change of pace though.  In fact, as I was opening the tea, a wave of giddiness came over me.  It was weird.
> 
> *Day 5*
> ...


oh, so it's turning you into a lady magnet, eh??

oh and, how are you preparing for when you will taper off the MC?will you buy the vegetable and fruits you will turn into broth and juice towards the end?

edit

oh, and about your pimples. what will MC do with acne?

i always thought that acne  was exacerbated by the toxins that are stored throughout your system, mostly in your fats. that when those toxins got shaken out, you'd have a problem. not that stored toxins were the major causes, but factors nonetheless.

do you think the mc's cleansing will take care of acne a bit?

----------


## Nyte

> oh, so it's turning you into a lady magnet, eh??
> 
> oh and, how are you preparing for when you will taper off the MC?will you buy the vegetable and fruits you will turn into broth and juice towards the end?
> 
> edit
> 
> oh, and about your pimples. what will MC do with acne?
> 
> i always thought that acne  was exacerbated by the toxins that are stored throughout your system, mostly in your fats. that when those toxins got shaken out, you'd have a problem. not that stored toxins were the major causes, but factors nonetheless.
> ...


The book (and several in this thread) talks about tapering off with orange juice for a day or two, followed by the introduction over the next few days of fresh vegetable broth, vegetables, fruits, and probiotics.  This is what I plan to do also, although I haven't figured out the specifics just yet.  

Coming off this thing too fast would be disastrous.  You're body has to rebuild it's supply of healthy digestive bacteria and that doesn't happen overnight.

you're correct that the acne is a known side effect of detox.  I was expecting it sooner or later. They seem to be much better today then the previous two days.

Did that answer your questions?

----------


## lucius

_Hang on, first three days are the hardst--shoot for 40...it may change you..._




> It's actually not that bad.  But you'll need to stay by a toilet for the next 1-3 hours.
> 
> I did one on day 3, but haven't had time in the mornings to do another one since.  I know I need to... my body is telling me I need to in the mornings.  I'm just too nervous to "do what needs to be done" at work.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my next SWF on Saturday.
> 
> I didn't know about the green tea.  I had some yesterday morning and it didn't seem to bother me.  It was a refreshing change of pace though.  In fact, as I was opening the tea, a wave of giddiness came over me.  It was weird.
> 
> *Day 5*
> ...

----------


## orafi

> The book (and several in this thread) talks about tapering off with orange juice for a day or two, followed by the introduction over the next few days of fresh vegetable broth, vegetables, fruits, and probiotics.  This is what I plan to do also, although I haven't figured out the specifics just yet.  
> 
> Coming off this thing too fast would be disastrous.  You're body has to rebuild it's supply of healthy digestive bacteria and that doesn't happen overnight.
> 
> you're correct that the acne is a known side effect of detox.  I was expecting it sooner or later. They seem to be much better today then the previous two days.
> 
> Did that answer your questions?


would you be less acne prone with a masterly cleansed body?

im going to start saturday, and i would love for you to guide me if i ever have issues.

this is your first time as well, correct?

----------


## Nyte

> would you be less acne prone with a masterly cleansed body?
> 
> im going to start saturday, and i would love for you to guide me if i ever have issues.
> 
> this is your first time as well, correct?


I believe that would be the case.  Although all bets are off if you start ingesting the same toxins you were before.  If you're biologically prone to acne, I don't know.  I don't see how it would hurt at all.

As far as guides go, there are many in this thread that would be a much better guide (lucius, swath, ninja, danke, danno just to name a few).  However, I'm more than happy to be a companion with you on your journey  

Yes, this is my first time doing something like this.  I'm so grateful I stumbled on this thread a few weeks ago.  Once I decided to do this, it took me about a week of just pure mental preparation.  Make sure you're ready to do this before you start.  I think you need to prepare yourself to achieve your goal, so when the temptation arises to drift off course, it's not even an option in your mind.

Others, correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that if one starts down this path and after a couple or a few days decides to stop (after your body has begun changing to accept the fast), you can do some serious damage.  I'm only basing this on what I've experienced these last 5 days.

Also want to add... I started out drinking 8 cups a day.  By the end of the third day I found I didn't have much appetite for the lemonade.  The next day was better, but yesterday and today (day 4 and 5) I find I'm only able to stomach about 6 cups a day and my desire to drink the lemonade seems to be diminishing a bit each day.  

Also, I'm having a hard time with the cayenne pepper.  I started out with the recommended 1/10 teaspoon per serving, but starting day 4 I could only tolerate about half that.  I find it to be the worst part of this cleanse.  Although I have found a way to make it less unpleasant: I just chug the drink instead of sipping on it and quickly chase it with a glass of water.

----------


## jlott00

im on day 4...and my tongue is WHITE!!!! i had some yellow discharge from the nose and throat on day 3 and 2.....but not much today.....ive noticed my smell coming back...i learned this when my boss talked to me first thing this morning ....wow i could smell him 3 ft away....outside! .....im hopnig my smell is fully restored before the mc is over

----------


## orafi

> I believe that would be the case.  Although all bets are off if you start ingesting the same toxins you were before.  If you're biologically prone to acne, I don't know.  I don't see how it would hurt at all.
> 
> As far as guides go, there are many in this thread that would be a much better guide (lucius, swath, ninja, danke, danno just to name a few).  However, I'm more than happy to be a companion with you on your journey  
> 
> Yes, this is my first time doing something like this.  I'm so grateful I stumbled on this thread a few weeks ago.  Once I decided to do this, it took me about a week of just pure mental preparation.  Make sure you're ready to do this before you start.  I think you need to prepare yourself to achieve your goal, so when the temptation arises to drift off course, it's not even an option in your mind.
> 
> Others, correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe that if one starts down this path and after a couple or a few days decides to stop (after your body has begun changing to accept the fast), you can do some serious damage.  I'm only basing this on what I've experienced these last 5 days.
> 
> Also want to add... I started out drinking 8 cups a day.  By the end of the third day I found I didn't have much appetite for the lemonade.  The next day was better, but yesterday and today (day 4 and 5) I find I'm only able to stomach about 6 cups a day and my desire to drink the lemonade seems to be diminishing a bit each day.  
> ...


cool 

and dont worry, im pretty excited about this. and i KNOW i can endure it, because i want to show friends and family the benefits of this cleanse. so i have something to prove, and i believe it is important for my health as well as theirs.

my journal will start tomorrow!!

----------


## Kraig

From what I hear the first few days are rough?  Would I be able to work ok during those first days?  I am planning on starting on a Saturday so at least the first 2 days I wont have work.

----------


## orafi

> From what I hear the first few days are rough?  Would I be able to work ok during those first days?  I am planning on starting on a Saturday so at least the first 2 days I wont have work.


start tomorrow with me!!

----------


## Kraig

> start tomorrow with me!!


I'd love to but I am nowhere prepared yet, I'll see what I can do tonight so maybe!

----------


## orafi

it's be sweet if you could.


btw, should i use organic lemons? i just bought conventional. i hope it's not going to be a make or break thing.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> it's be sweet if you could.
> 
> 
> btw, should i use organic lemons? i just bought conventional. i hope it's not going to be a make or break thing.


Organic is better than conventional, but it's not a make or break thing.  Wash them well, juice them, and throw away the peel.  Most of the chemicals are in the peel.

With organic lemons, some people will just throw a whole lemon into a blender along with the syrup, cayenne, and water.  The peel is supposed to have some additional benefits, but I don't remember what they are off hand.

If you end up staying on a longer cleanse, you may want to consider switching to organic.

----------


## orafi

Master Cleanse:

Day 1 START!

My God, making and measuring the lemon juice was a biznitch. Messy too. Maybe because my juicer had broke a day earlier without anyone telling me, so I had to squeze the lemon juice out with an oriental soup spoon. Worked fine. 

Dad comes in and offers to help, grabs a lemon and is about to squeeze some juice into the juicing container. I quickly move the bowl I was squeezing the juice into away and he looks insulted. Before I could explain that I wanted him to wash his hands first (I did the same, I don't want to subsist on skin cells) he walks out calling himself a motherfucker (lol he's silly).

Anyways, it took me a few minutes to figure out the best strategy for drinking this jaunt, so I decided to make one shot at a time (2 TBSP of lemon and maple syrup each with 1/4th tsp cayenne pepper), fo ra total amount of seven shots for today.
I'm going to have to figure out the consistency of my shots throughout the day.

I don't know about any of you guys, but this stuff was actually tasty.  I could see myself enjoying my MC shots.

Anyways, I just wanted to log my very first move of my very first time doing the MC.

----------


## orafi

btw, 14 tbsp of lemon juice and 14 tbsp of maple syrup combined doesn't even make a gulp haha.

it's amazing how you can survive for so long on just this much.

----------


## SWATH

you know to mix it in water right?

That's 

1 cup lemon juice
1 cup maple syrup
~1 tsp cayenne
64oz H20   <-----that's a half gallon of water.

----------


## orafi

i was following the recipe guide on http://themastercleanse.org/


"    * 14 Table Spoons Lemon Juice
    * 14 Table Spoons Maple Syrup
    * 1/2 Teaspoon Cayenne Pepper - or to taste (as much as you can stand)
    * 2 Liters/quarts of water
"

i split the servings up into 7 (2 TBSP of syrup and juice each respectively and a pinch of cayenne pepper) shot glasses ill take throughout the day.

and the author did mention that you can consume as much water as youd like, as long as you don't over do it (or under do it)

----------


## orafi

and if im not mistaken, but isnt 60 oz around half a gallon?

----------


## Nyte

Gratz on day 1 Orafi!  The first couple of days were awkward for me too.  You'll be a pro at the mixing by day 3.

The first couple of days I tried sipping on the juice.  By the end of Day 3 I found myself getting tired of the taste and had concerns how long I could tolerate the taste.  On Day 4 I just started pounding 1/2 cup shots.  

*Day 7*
I've found I need to drink a shot or two at least every 2 hours or I start getting mad cravings.  I'm still down to 6 servings a day, which surprises me cause I'm not a small guy.  I actually had to force down the last cup and a half of juice at 10PM last night, just so I could make sure I finished all 6 servings.

I find the senna leaf tea a nice way to end the day.  I really enjoy the black licorice flavor and it makes for a great change of pace.

I met with a nutritionist friend yesterday.  He's very skeptical of what I'm doing, however, just like everyone else, he's very interested.

I also talked with one of the "gurus" at the local health food store last night.  She was familiar with MC but she didn't like the idea of me fasting for more than 7 days.  She advised that I "break my fast" and start adding fruits and vegetables but still continue drinking the juice.  I politely thanked her and said I'd be careful... lol.

Other than the cravings I get if I don't drink my juice every two hours, everything seems to be going great.  I have pretty good energy, no headaches, no body aches... I still cough up mucus or have to blow my nose several times a day, but it's much clearer than i was a few days ago.

I've also found a strong desire to "cleanse" other areas of my life.  Yesterday at work I cleaned up my cubical, and when I got home I cleaned up my desk.  This morning I went through my closet and got rid of a bunch of old clothes.  Good times.

----------


## SWATH

> and if im not mistaken, but isnt 60 oz around half a gallon?


sorry I meant to write half gallon.

----------


## orafi

> sorry I meant to write half gallon.


Alright cool. I just didn't want to under do it lol.

But is it okay if I drink more water? Like a gallon?

----------


## orafi

> Gratz on day 1 Orafi!  The first couple of days were awkward for me too.  You'll be a pro at the mixing by day 3.
> 
> The first couple of days I tried sipping on the juice.  By the end of Day 3 I found myself getting tired of the taste and had concerns how long I could tolerate the taste.  On Day 4 I just started pounding 1/2 cup shots.  
> 
> *Day 7*
> I've found I need to drink a shot or two at least every 2 hours or I start getting mad cravings.  I'm still down to 6 servings a day, which surprises me cause I'm not a small guy.  I actually had to force down the last cup and a half of juice at 10PM last night, just so I could make sure I finished all 6 servings.
> 
> I find the senna leaf tea a nice way to end the day.  I really enjoy the black licorice flavor and it makes for a great change of pace.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Haha half cup shots? That's like 4 shots in total correct?  Yesterday was not too bad though.  I did have cravings, and my mom decided to cook some of her usually very good food. The aroma filled the house, I couldn't run from it.   But over all I was able to go to sleep on an empty/lemony stomach.

I'm going to try Swath's way for today, I might do that for school, taking the half gal jug with me. I don't feel like calculating how much I'd need at school (I want to be steady throughout the whole day)

But the Senna tea, I'm not sure I'm goign to try that. I've read that there can side effects. What do you think?

Now I need to try that saline tummy bath though. (swath, i can't give a $#@! anymore!)

----------


## SWATH

I've read that you are not supposed to adjust or mess with the concentration of the lemon juice in the water.  You can change the amount of syrup and cayenne but not the lemon to water ratio.  I assume that if it is too concentrated your body will treat it like food and send it to your gut for digestion.  I'm also guessing making it too dilute will not hurt anything as you are encouraged to drink lots of water (which is diluting it in your stomach), it just won't taste very good.  So I wouldn't mess with the lemon concentration.

----------


## Nyte

> But the Senna tea, I'm not sure I'm goign to try that. I've read that there can side effects. What do you think?
> 
> Now I need to try that saline tummy bath though. (swath, i can't give a $#@! anymore!)


I was skeptical at first too... but you're body will start telling you it needs to get rid of the junk in your gut.  The senna tea before bed helps keep things moving along.

It's strange.  I can tell when I'm about 15-20 away from a movement.  I start feeling kind of sick and crampy.  I'll get these weird mini-hot flashes.  It's like my body is telling me, "Hey, there's a bunch of toxins and junk down here... time to get it out!"

Trust me, you want to keep things moving!  Especially day 2-4!

----------


## orafi

> I was skeptical at first too... but you're body will start telling you it needs to get rid of the junk in your gut.  The senna tea before bed helps keep things moving along.
> 
> It's strange.  I can tell when I'm about 15-20 away from a movement.  I start feeling kind of sick and crampy.  I'll get these weird mini-hot flashes.  It's like my body is telling me, "Hey, there's a bunch of toxins and junk down here... time to get it out!"
> 
> Trust me, you want to keep things moving!  Especially day 2-4!


Will the salt water flush suffice?

And is it okay if I bought fine natural sea salt, not the coarse type? It's not refined, just fine. So it says.

And what do you think of this brand? I may go buy it tonight to drink in the mornings.

----------


## SWATH

> Will the salt water flush suffice?
> 
> And what do you think of this brand? I may go buy it tonight to drink in the mornings.


Traditional Medicinals Smooth Move: very strong and powerful

Yogi Get Regular: more mild

----------


## orafi

> Traditional Medicinals Smooth Move: very strong and powerful
> 
> Yogi Get Regular: more mild


Would it be better if I got the Yogi?

Actually nvm, I wouldn't be able to get any right now because of my budget constraint.

----------


## jlott00

day 8 for me

im not hacking up as much stuff today and my nose isnt as stopped up...still got the white tongue though......and my stomach has been rumbling ....im wondering if the plaque in my stomach has started to break loose?....

----------


## orafi

> I've read that you are not supposed to adjust or mess with the concentration of the lemon juice in the water.  You can change the amount of syrup and cayenne but not the lemon to water ratio.  I assume that if it is too concentrated your body will treat it like food and send it to your gut for digestion.  I'm also guessing making it too dilute will not hurt anything as you are encouraged to drink lots of water (which is diluting it in your stomach), it just won't taste very good.  So I wouldn't mess with the lemon concentration.


I'm going to follow the book's recommended dose of the juice to maple syrup ratio (10 TBSP each). It's like 3/4 of what you recommend. And I will do this because I won't have enough Maple syrup lol.

Edit:

And OMG the saline solution is disgusting. I just can't wait again to do this tomorrow evening

----------


## Nyte

> I'm going to follow the book's recommended dose of the juice to maple syrup ratio (10 TBSP each). It's like 3/4 of what you recommend. And I will do this because I won't have enough Maple syrup lol.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> And OMG the saline solution is disgusting. I just can't wait again to do this tomorrow evening


Add a little lemon juice to it.  Helps it go down easier.  Also make sure you're using pure sea salt.  The flavor isn't as strong as regular salt.

----------


## Nyte

> day 8 for me
> 
> im not hacking up as much stuff today and my nose isnt as stopped up...still got the white tongue though......and my stomach has been rumbling ....im wondering if the plaque in my stomach has started to break loose?....


Way to go jlott00!  keep chugging those glasses of juice regularly.

I'm not sold on the whole plaque thing.  Maybe I'm just ignorant... (quite probable).

Anyone have any insight on the topic of gut plaque?

----------


## SWATH

> And OMG the saline solution is disgusting. I just can't wait again to do this tomorrow evening


Make sure you do it in the morning after you've slept and before you drink anything so that you are not flushing out nutrients.  If you do it in the evening, you will be flushing out all of the nourishment you consumed during the day.  Yea it sucks, but that's how it's done.

----------


## orafi

> Make sure you do it in the morning after you've slept and before you drink anything so that you are not flushing out nutrients.  If you do it in the evening, you will be flushing out all of the nourishment you consumed during the day.  Yea it sucks, but that's how it's done.


haha man, im going to have to wake up early for this $#@!

----------


## orafi

> Add a little lemon juice to it.  Helps it go down easier.  Also make sure you're using pure sea salt.  The flavor isn't as strong as regular salt.


yeah its pure sea salt.

but its still gross, tastes like chicken broth though.

but is there anyway to inject this stuff down my stomach without having to taste it? really makes me nauseus, and drinking peppered and mapley lemon juice all day doesnt help.

sigh

7 more days to go!

----------


## Nyte

> yeah its pure sea salt.
> 
> but its still gross, tastes like chicken broth though.
> 
> but is there anyway to inject this stuff down my stomach without having to taste it? really makes me nauseus, and drinking peppered and mapley lemon juice all day doesnt help.
> 
> sigh
> 
> 7 more days to go!


Try a straw... that might help.  If you chug it, it's not so bad.  It's when you stop that you taste it.

----------


## orafi

> Try a straw... that might help.  If you chug it, it's not so bad.  It's when you stop that you taste it.


Haha, I don't know how you do it man. I fear the rest of my MC mornings, just gagging thinking about them.

Oh, and I just took the SWF half an hour ago and it still isnt working. Last time it took 10 minutes at the most after finishing the serving. It's not going to kill me, is it?  (I took Senna the night before)

----------


## Nyte

> Haha, I don't know how you do it man. I fear the rest of my MC mornings, just gagging thinking about them.
> 
> Oh, and I just took the SWF half an hour ago and it still isnt working. Last time it took 10 minutes at the most after finishing the serving. It's not going to kill me, is it?  (I took Senna the night before)


I hope everything "worked out in the end."  harhar

A SWF usually takes 30-45 min to work for me.  If you had it work in 10 min, it's probably because you had something ready to go already.

----------


## Kraig

Damn I'm starting to worry about orafi.

----------


## orafi

> I hope everything "worked out in the end."  harhar
> 
> A SWF usually takes 30-45 min to work for me.  If you had it work in 10 min, it's probably because you had something ready to go already.


I think it was because I had just been loosened up by the senna I drank the night before, but it did take longer than usual.

Oh, and you are right, I spoke to soon  My stomach started rumbling and I took a very long dump.

----------


## orafi

> Damn I'm starting to worry about orafi.


ahh don't worry. the only real problem ive had was the swf, and that was just a slight fear. i didn't like the idea of having that much salt water stuck in my stomach, and i was a little more nervous then i should have been, but i did write that 4 am in the morning. and i did take a big poop right after i made the post, meant to edit but by the time i was done pooping i had to dip out for school 

thanks for the concern though <3

----------


## orafi

what do you guys think of eating clay (bentonite) outside of the master cleanse?

http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxifi...onite-clay.htm

----------


## SWATH

> what do you guys think of eating clay (bentonite) outside of the master cleanse?
> 
> http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxifi...onite-clay.htm


Not a great idea.  I've read about a guy who had to go to the hospital to get unclogged from it, because it needs a lot of water to flush out.  On the other hand some have done it with no problems.  I wouldn't get fancy with the MC, just do what's in the book, and worry about the other stuff later.

----------


## jlott00

well i have more day to go!....my tongue is still coated white though....should i continue on the MC past day 10? or is it ok to stop even though im still coated white

----------


## Nyte

> well i have more day to go!....my tongue is still coated white though....should i continue on the MC past day 10? or is it ok to stop even though im still coated white


I might keep going until that tongue is pink.  But listen to your body.  If you're feeling good, keep going!

Gratz on day 10! 




> Originally Posted by orafi
> 
> 
> what do you guys think of eating clay (bentonite) outside of the master cleanse?
> 
> http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxifi...onite-clay.htm
> 
> 
> Not a great idea.  I've read about a guy who had to go to the hospital to get unclogged from it, because it needs a lot of water to flush out.  On the other hand some have done it with no problems.  I wouldn't get fancy with the MC, just do what's in the book, and worry about the other stuff later.


I agree with Swath on this.  It seems a little gimmicky... Since this is my first cleanse, I'm going to just stick to the book.  Next time, I might incorporate additional stuff like a liver and gallbladder cleanse.

----------


## jlott00

i feel pretty good....but today ive been thinking of eating food after i come off the mc and ive been hungry all day...my stomach has even burned a bit....

----------


## Ninja Homer

> what do you guys think of eating clay (bentonite) outside of the master cleanse?
> 
> http://www.healingdaily.com/detoxifi...onite-clay.htm


I'm not a big fan of taking bentonite internally, but a lot of people swear by it.  I tried P&B shakes (psyllium & bentonite) years ago.  After taking 2 of them, I could not force myself to take any more... I'd get some in my mouth, and no matter how hard I tried, I could not swallow it.  And I'm the type of person that can down about anything if I know it's good for me.  I think my body was just flat out rejecting it.

I wouldn't recommend doing it while on a master cleanse.  P&B shakes when your colon is full may result in a little constipation... P&B shakes when your colon is empty may result in a colon-shaped clay sculpture that will need a trip to the hospital to remove.

Here's info on P&B shakes: http://curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=120380

I do, however, like using bentonite clay externally.  You can use it for full body baths, foot baths, rub it on to treat bug bites, or mud masks.  Bentonite absorbs all toxins (including metals) very well, and will suck them out through your skin.

----------


## Kraig

So can someone tell me the significance of a white tongue on master clense?  Is it some kind of indication as to when you are "done", I haven't heard about this one yet.

----------


## orafi

> I might keep going until that tongue is pink.  But listen to your body.  If you're feeling good, keep going!
> 
> Gratz on day 10! 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Swath on this.  It seems a little gimmicky... Since this is my first cleanse, I'm going to just stick to the book.  Next time, I might incorporate additional stuff like a liver and gallbladder cleanse.


Don't worry, I'm sticking to the book as well. I just  brought up the bentonite for a post MC method of removing heavy metals and toxins. I'm going to do some more research on this.

Oh and thanks for the lemon juice in the SWF tip, it makes it a little more bearable.

For my SWF tomorrow (6th day) I'm going to skip my senna tea for tonight because it causes me to poop multiple times in the early AM, and I have to wake up early for class (and earlier to do the swf at 4am :_ ( )




And I don't know about anyone else, but I have this yellow stuff in my stool. Lots of it too. Is it supposed to be oil?  It looks like canola oil.  Anyways, I'm glad I'm flushing this crap (no pun intended lol) out of my system and just that makes the MC and swf worth it.

----------


## orafi

> well i have more day to go!....my tongue is still coated white though....should i continue on the MC past day 10? or is it ok to stop even though im still coated white


Lucky guy.

----------


## orafi

> So can someone tell me the significance of a white tongue on master clense?  Is it some kind of indication as to when you are "done", I haven't heard about this one yet.


http://therawfoodsite.com/forum/showthread.php?t=147

----------


## orafi

What do you guys have to say about detoxing on organic brown rice after properly easing out from the MC, for a few days?

----------


## Nyte

> What do you guys have to say about detoxing on organic brown rice after properly easing out from the MC, for a few days?


Do it!  I'm looking forward to eating some myself.  mmmm... steamed veggies and kimchi with brown rice...

----------


## orafi

> Do it!  I'm looking forward to eating some myself.  mmmm... steamed veggies and kimchi with brown rice...


haha man im digging some veggies right now,a nd some sushi for some reason (i've only had it twice too).

yo, i accidently drank .2 liters of water from the Potomac River. My genius sibling placed the water by our regular drinking water (and the water was contained in three bottles, with the Deer Park label still on them!)

is this going to f my master cleanse up? my God, i've gone so far only to be screwed over by someone else's 'genius'.

----------


## Nyte

> haha man im digging some veggies right now,a nd some sushi for some reason (i've only had it twice too).
> 
> yo, i accidently drank .2 liters of water from the Potomac River. My genius sibling placed the water by our regular drinking water (and the water was contained in three bottles, with the Deer Park label still on them!)
> 
> is this going to f my master cleanse up? my God, i've gone so far only to be screwed over by someone else's 'genius'.


nah. but you might need a couple more days to get that junk out of your system!

----------


## orafi

> nah. but you might need a couple more days to get that junk out of your system!


haha no way man! spring break! i need to enjoy it with my friends who will be back for the weekend. plus we will play soccer and stuff, and i already plan on pigging out on sushi on thursday haha.

after i made the post, i just gouged down saline solution. blegh. im sure i flushed most of it out.

i'm just paranoid a little because i wanted to keep things as pure as possible in this cleanse. i think im going to start producing eggs because of the chemicals haha. oh well

----------


## Nyte

> haha no way man! spring break! i need to enjoy it with my friends who will be back for the weekend. plus we will play soccer and stuff, and i already plan on pigging out on sushi on thursday haha.


This weekend?

If you're planning on eating this weekend you need to start coming off the cleanse asap.

Guess I'll put some thoughts down while I'm at it...

*Day 12*

I've reduced my preparation of the juice again down to 5 servings today.  The last two days I haven't been able to finish 6 servings.

I've noticed that the cravings haven't been anywhere near as intense the last two days.  No BM yestreday and today's was pretty small.

I'm down to 235 lbs (from 252).  Even though I'm not doing this for weight loss, I'm hoping to break the 230 mark by the end of this weekend.  Wow! It'll be amazing to be in the 220's again!

I've also noticed that I don't get invited to lunch or dinner anymore.  I must have the plague or something.

----------


## orafi

> This weekend?
> 
> If you're planning on eating this weekend you need to start coming off the cleanse asap.
> 
> Guess I'll put some thoughts down while I'm at it...
> 
> *Day 12*
> 
> I've reduced my preparation of the juice again down to 5 servings today.  The last two days I haven't been able to finish 6 servings.
> ...


Wow, that weight loss is impressive. You need to keep that off man.  How tall are you? I myself have only lost about 3 pounds I think. I'm about 140 lbs.

And I will break my fast on Monday, ending the MC on Sunday night (my 9th day).  I'm sad that I'm going to end it a day early, but I need to get out of the house haha. It is my fault for forgetting that break was this coming week! Too much to do, too much occupation, too many distractions. But this decision is not absolute, I will try to see if I can divise a plan where I can fast and be active at the same time. It will be my last day then, so I can go all out and recover with some nice OJ the next day  I don't know yet.  If I do quit early, I will try to make up for it with the whole grain rice detox (i love rice too, and i heard the brown rice flavor was very good and wholesome tasting)

should I drink the swf on the morning of my first ease out day?

Oh, and what is BM? Bile? Doo doo?

edit:

btw, I have been doing just 5 servings since tuesday and feel great.

----------


## DAFTEK

> Wow, you guys all have a lot of willpower!  I tried to go on a 2 day water fast once.  I lasted til about 6 pm the first day...  a whole ten hours.  Ha!


I am on my 5th day of the Velocity 2 Diet, now i run into this cleanse diet and might need it after my 28 days on the Velocity2.....! lol

----------


## Nyte

> Wow, that weight loss is impressive. You need to keep that off man.  How tall are you? I myself have only lost about 3 pounds I think. I'm about 140 lbs.
> 
> And I will break my fast on Monday, ending the MC on Sunday night (my 9th day).  I'm sad that I'm going to end it a day early, but I need to get out of the house haha. It is my fault for forgetting that break was this coming week! Too much to do, too much occupation, too many distractions. But this decision is not absolute, I will try to see if I can divise a plan where I can fast and be active at the same time. It will be my last day then, so I can go all out and recover with some nice OJ the next day  I don't know yet.  If I do quit early, I will try to make up for it with the whole grain rice detox (i love rice too, and i heard the brown rice flavor was very good and wholesome tasting)
> 
> should I drink the swf on the morning of my first ease out day?
> 
> Oh, and what is BM? Bile? Doo doo?
> 
> edit:
> ...


I'm 6'1".

9 days is quite an accomplishment man! Nothing to feel sorry about for hitting that mark.

I'd probably not do a SWF that first day.  You want to start rebuilding those bacteria and that would probably hurt more than help.

BM = Bowel Movement

Brown rice is really good.  It's got a lot more flavor than white rice. Goes really well with steamed veggies.

----------


## orafi

> I'm 6'1".
> 
> 9 days is quite an accomplishment man! Nothing to feel sorry about for hitting that mark.
> 
> I'd probably not do a SWF that first day.  You want to start rebuilding those bacteria and that would probably hurt more than help.
> 
> BM = Bowel Movement
> 
> Brown rice is really good.  It's got a lot more flavor than white rice. Goes really well with steamed veggies.



Thanks man.  I appreciate that. But that's one day of $#@!ting I'll be missing haha.

And, do ethnic dressings/toppings go well on brown rice? You know like curry? I'm Pakistani, so I cannot escape it!

----------


## Nyte

> Thanks man.  I appreciate that. But that's one day of $#@!ting I'll be missing haha.
> 
> And, do ethnic dressings/toppings go well on brown rice? You know like curry? I'm Pakistani, so I cannot escape it!


It would definitely be a different experience.  I love curries, so if you do it, let me know what you think.

----------


## Nyte

*Day 15*

Today I'm really weak and lightheaded.  I think I pushed myself way to hard yesterday.  I worked on my car for 16 hours straight, and only drank about half of what I was supposed to.  By the time I went to bed, I was so dehydrated and weak.  This morning I almost passed out getting out of bed.

I'm at a crossroads... I'm trying to decide whether to power through this and continue on, or start transitioning off the cleanse so I can regain my strength.

Decisions, decisions...

----------


## orafi

> *Day 15*
> 
> Today I'm really weak and lightheaded.  I think I pushed myself way to hard yesterday.  I worked on my car for 16 hours straight, and only drank about half of what I was supposed to.  By the time I went to bed, I was so dehydrated and weak.  This morning I almost passed out getting out of bed.
> 
> I'm at a crossroads... I'm trying to decide whether to power through this and continue on, or start transitioning off the cleanse so I can regain my strength.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Yikes. You might have to drink some extra lemon juice and maple syrup to gain back yoru energy.

Best of luck.

----------


## fedup100

Too bad this cleanse can't clean the $#@! out of the tyrannical government, if it could, judging by the response to this thread we would all be a free people by now.

----------


## SWATH

Remember what I said, STAY HYDRATED.  Unless of course you want to end up the hospital with a tube down your throat attached to a dirt devil, on the other hand you might meet a cute nurse so take that into consideration.

----------


## Nyte

> Remember what I said, STAY HYDRATED.  Unless of course you want to end up the hospital with a tube down your throat attached to a dirt devil, on the other hand you might meet a cute nurse so take that into consideration.




Yeah, I know... lol.  I'm feeling a little better this evening.   

I've been drinking a lot of water.  I actually "cheated" a little and had a glass of fresh juiced apple juice (two apples made a little less than 1 cup).  It tasted really good, but after a few sips it was really sweet.  I think I sipped on it for over half an hour.  I found it amazing how much I savored this one little "indulgence".

This afternoon it was back on the lemonjuice.

----------


## orafi

> Yeah, I know... lol.  I'm feeling a little better this evening.   
> 
> I've been drinking a lot of water.  I actually "cheated" a little and had a glass of fresh juiced apple juice (two apples made a little less than 1 cup).  It tasted really good, but after a few sips it was really sweet.  I think I sipped on it for over half an hour.  I found it amazing how much I savored this one little "indulgence".
> 
> This afternoon it was back on the lemonjuice.


Heh. Think of the bright side, apple juice is a killer antioxident.

----------


## JeNNiF00F00

> Too bad this cleanse can't clean the $#@! out of the tyrannical government, if it could, judging by the response to this thread we would all be a free people by now.


lol thanks for the laugh.

----------


## jlott00

im starting another round of the cleanse, last time my tongue didnt quiet turn all the way pink, but i was hungry on day 11 and felt my body needed some nutrition, ive been on a vegetarian diet and i feel ive "charged" myself up and im ready for another go...maybe longer this time,

----------


## Danke

Just finished 28 days.  Lost about a pound a day.  In the third week I started having dreams about eating solid food.  By the forth week I was really getting tired of the lemonade concoction taste.

I was tired and slept more than usual, and napped, which I never do normally.  I think it may partially have to do with no coffee for me while on the MC.


Next time I do a MC, it will probably be only for 10 days.

----------


## Met Income

How does the MC affect your brain functions?  I want to do this but do not want my production at work to suffer.

Also, is anyone worried about tooth enamel damage from the lemon juice?

----------


## Met Income

Regarding the tongue, why not just use a tongue scraper?  I use it twice a day.

----------


## Met Income

Can you take multi-vitamins on MC?

----------


## brandon

Has anyone noticed that the OP has become psychotic since starting this fast?

Just sayin.....

----------


## jlott00

> How does the MC affect your brain functions?  I want to do this but do not want my production at work to suffer.
> 
> Also, is anyone worried about tooth enamel damage from the lemon juice?


drink water right after your drink your fasting mix, i add a little baking soda to the water to make to higher ph so that it helps raise the acidic pg oh the lemon.

----------


## Met Income

So what's the evidence that says this actually removes toxins?

----------


## Danke

> So what's the evidence that says this actually removes toxins?


I don't know if it really does, but the pounds come off fast.

----------


## jlott00

> So what's the evidence that says this actually removes toxins?


well...i had some sort of a white things in my poop after not eating for 8 days....what could it have been? i also had floating wafers that ive learned come from the liver.

i did a liver cleanse afterwords and it seemed to help me in general, i will be doing a few more liver cleanse, bc its the only thing that didnt completely cleanse on the master cleanse "for me".....

----------


## Met Income

Why not just blend all your food and drink shakes for days/weeks?

----------


## Danke

> Has anyone noticed that the OP has become psychotic since starting this fast?
> 
> Just sayin.....


I just noticed he got banned.

$#@!, maybe I shouldn't have jumped into the MC so soon!!

----------


## GaryVSen

sounds great! i might try to get my wife to make this!

----------


## AdamT

Just started a Master Cleanse yesterday, my 3rd time doing it.

----------


## nayjevin

> I don't know if it really does, but the pounds come off fast.


same with meth.  more facts needed!

----------


## Danke

> same with meth.  more facts needed!


Fasting is now being compared to taking meth?

----------


## dannno

> same with meth.  more facts needed!


The facts are in:

This diet gives you a *permanent* energy boost.

----------


## nayjevin

> Fasting is now being compared to taking meth?



of course not.  this is not fasting.  i was comparing the statement I quoted.  don't be silly.  assumptions are so rampant here.

----------


## Danke

> of course not.  this is not fasting.  i was comparing the statement I quoted.  don't be silly.  assumptions are so rampant here.


Can you clarify?  Are you saying the MC is not fasting, Meth, or both?

All I said that you quoted was that the pounds came off fast.  I doubt the hype of it being some sort of cleanse, but I have no reasons to say that other than what I have read on the Internet.  I didn't feel much different during the MC as others have experienced.  In fact, my energy level went down.  I was napping, something I never do.  But I was also not drinking my regular morning coffee during the MC either.

----------


## Met Income

> The facts are in:
> 
> This diet gives you a *permanent* energy boost.


Where's the facts?

----------


## RiJiD-W1LL

> Where's the facts?


read all the previous posts!!!

----------


## dannno

//

----------


## dannno

> Where's the facts?


Don't you remember being a kid? How much energy you had?

After years of eating crappy food, your intestines are full of a bunch of nasty toxic $#@!. Think about what happens to food while it's in your body. On top of being extremely unhealthy, this makes it harder for your body to take in nutrients.

There is no question this diet is a "cleanse". It's lemon. Lemon is a natural cleanser. It is cleansing your intestines. After several days of not eating anything, you are still pooping out solid material. This is material that has been stuck in your intestines for years. It's like drinking Drano, but it is perfectly healthy. The weight you are losing is the crap in your intestines, not fat. You don't lose much fat on this diet. There's food and mucus and all sorts of stuff, and the cayenne gets the mucus out, lemon cleans out the food. After the diet your intestines are clean. Your body can absorb nutrients, your metabolism speeds up, just like when you were a kid and your intestines were brand new. A faster metabolism helps you lose the fat AFTER this diet is done it's work.

It doesn't take a scientific report to figure out  that this diet is a "cleanse", all it takes is a brain and a little initiative. This diet is the fountain of youth for your intestines.

----------


## RiJiD-W1LL

I have Fibromyalgia I was just wondering if anyone has the same disorder or similar cronic fatigue and has done any cleanse, the thing I am afraid of is the fatigue, I already now have the worst fatigue imaginable it comes and goes but I have passed out before and  I cannot afford that pain again especially now with a 2month old son!

 I also smoke Herb to help with the pain and I think it makes me hungry LOL, should I stop smoking? 
if I do start a cleanse I was thinking about the all natural diet someone had mentioned early on in this thread but I know I need the master cleanse as well as the kidney's and liver because of all the crap pills anti-inflammatory anti-depressants and other BS the DR's were trying to cure me with.

any suggestions?

----------


## dannno

> I have Fibromyalgia I was just wondering if anyone has the same disorder or similar cronic fatigue and has done any cleanse, the thing I am afraid of is the fatigue, I already now have the worst fatigue imaginable it comes and goes but I have passed out before and  I cannot afford that pain again especially now with a 2month old son!
> 
>  I also smoke Herb to help with the pain and I think it makes me hungry LOL, should I stop smoking? 
> if I do start a cleanse I was thinking about the all natural diet someone had mentioned early on in this thread but I know I need the master cleanse as well as the kidney's and liver because of all the crap pills anti-inflammatory anti-depressants and other BS the DR's were trying to cure me with.
> 
> any suggestions?



Yes, I have heard of someone with really really bad chronic fatigue caused by some kind of condition and they were completely cured by this diet. A good friend of mine swears by this diet and she got them on it and it completely turned their life around. Sorry I don't remember the condition they had, this was almost 4 years ago. 

Be sure that you have the correct maple syrup (grade B or C) and just be sure to pace yourself with your activities while on the diet and I think you'll be fine.

The kind of "tired" I was when I was on the diet was more of a calming, lack of get up and go, and less of the kind where you're really tired and you need sleep.. know what I mean? More "calm" less "fatigued" I guess.


I would cut down on smoking herb if you smoke a lot while on the diet. Just smoke enough so you don't feel ill. (EDIT: Just looked more into your condition. Smoke as much as you need for your condition, just don't over-do it)

----------


## RiJiD-W1LL

awesome THnx.!






crazy googleyed Green bastid!

----------


## orafi

> Yes, I have heard of someone with really really bad chronic fatigue caused by some kind of condition and they were completely cured by this diet. A good friend of mine swears by this diet and she got them on it and it completely turned their life around. Sorry I don't remember the condition they had, this was almost 4 years ago. 
> 
> Be sure that you have the correct maple syrup (grade B or C) and just be sure to pace yourself with your activities while on the diet and I think you'll be fine.
> 
> The kind of "tired" I was when I was on the diet was more of a calming, lack of get up and go, and less of the kind where you're really tired and you need sleep.. know what I mean? More "calm" less "fatigued" I guess.
> 
> 
> I would cut down on smoking herb if you smoke a lot while on the diet. Just smoke enough so you don't feel ill. (EDIT: Just looked more into your condition. Smoke as much as you need for your condition, just don't over-do it)


You basically felt lazy?

----------


## dannno

> You basically felt lazy?


Nah, I didn't feel "couched" so much as I just didn't feel like I could go out and run a mile... but I could go out and take a walk or short jog maybe. 

It's more of a feeling of having a smaller amount of sustainable energy.. like I could get a lot of work done throughout the day, but probably couldn't get a lot done in 10 or 15 minutes.

----------


## Met Income

> Don't you remember being a kid? How much energy you had?
> 
> After years of eating crappy food, your intestines are full of a bunch of nasty toxic $#@!. Think about what happens to food while it's in your body. On top of being extremely unhealthy, this makes it harder for your body to take in nutrients.
> 
> There is no question this diet is a "cleanse". It's lemon. Lemon is a natural cleanser. It is cleansing your intestines. After several days of not eating anything, you are still pooping out solid material. This is material that has been stuck in your intestines for years. It's like drinking Drano, but it is perfectly healthy. The weight you are losing is the crap in your intestines, not fat. You don't lose much fat on this diet. There's food and mucus and all sorts of stuff, and the cayenne gets the mucus out, lemon cleans out the food. After the diet your intestines are clean. Your body can absorb nutrients, your metabolism speeds up, just like when you were a kid and your intestines were brand new. A faster metabolism helps you lose the fat AFTER this diet is done it's work.
> 
> It doesn't take a scientific report to figure out  that this diet is a "cleanse", all it takes is a brain and a little initiative. This diet is the fountain of youth for your intestines.


Peer reviewed studies always help, too.  Can't discount the placebo effect.

----------


## orafi

> Nah, I didn't feel "couched" so much as I just didn't feel like I could go out and run a mile... but I could go out and take a walk or short jog maybe. 
> 
> It's more of a feeling of having a smaller amount of sustainable energy.. like I could get a lot of work done throughout the day, but probably couldn't get a lot done in 10 or 15 minutes.


Ah, so more sloth like, then.

----------


## LATruth

*Day 2*, just a lotta $#@!tin' going on... um, wow.

----------


## asimplegirl

LOL!

I am scared of it..I get hungry often... would I feel like I am starving if I did this?

----------


## Danke

> LOL!
> 
> I am scared of it..I get hungry often... would I feel like I am starving if I did this?


First couple of days I had to cheat at night.   But you get used to the empty stomach feeling.

----------


## asimplegirl

Okay, next question.

I have raw honey...could that be used in place of the syrup?

----------


## Danke

> Okay, next question.
> 
> I have raw honey...could that be used in place of the syrup?


I think honey has been discussed.  If you can't find it in this thread, look at the websites linked in this thread for lengthy discussions.  If I remember correctly, they advise sticking to maple syrup.

----------


## LATruth

Okay, day 3.

You guys were right, the more cayenne pepper = less hunger pains. 7 - 8 cups of lemonade and I'm good to go all day. 

I can already notice some distinct positive changes, albeit minor at this point:

*1.* scents are definitely more pronounced.

*2.* I've lost the always full feeling, easier to stretch fully (abdomen and lower back, btw I am not overweight by a longshot, and my body mass index is actually low)

*3.* My head is "clean", not cognitively but literally. The passages between my throat and nose to ears are unclogged. When I yawn my ears pop. Also I used to have to sleep breathing through my mouth, I was always congested enough to where breathing through my nose while sleeping was impossible. This lead to dry mouth and constant waking up to drink something due to being parched. Last night I slept through the night, did not wake once to drink from the water I had prepared. When I woke my mouth was closed and still moist. *A first in YEARS, literally.* And when I jog I can breath 100% through my nose and never through the mouth, this was unheard of for me since my karate days when I was a kid. 

I do not suffer from allergies or any other ailment, this cleanse was to me more for the mental benefits when hitting day 30+. but after feeling this good after 3 days that's all the motivation I need to keep on trucking with this diet.

I know reason 3 above is due to the local syrup and cayenne pepper unstuffing the mucus buildup in the membranes, no miracle there. But that alone is reason enough to try this diet for a week if you have trouble sleeping/snoring. Tomoorw I'm starting the salt flush in the morning, haven't done so yet because I boought the wrong salt, went and bought sea salt today.

Updates as I notice changes.

----------


## LATruth

*Day 4*

Sleeping like a baby!

Woke up this morning, did the salt water flush! It's not nearly as bad as some make it out to be. Getting sea water in your mouth is much worse. Minutes later the rumbling commenced...

I washed it down with the lemonade as a chaser, is that fine? Or should I have waited to ingest the lemonade? (although the lemonade tasted like sweet heaven after the flush!)

----------


## dannno

> Okay, next question.
> 
> I have raw honey...could that be used in place of the syrup?


No, you need Grade B or C maple syrup for the nutrients.

----------


## dannno

> Peer reviewed studies always help, too.  Can't discount the placebo effect.


Lemons cleaning pounds of $#@! out of your body is not a placebo affect. It is cleaning pounds of $#@! out of your body. It's like if my kitchen floor was nasty and I cleaned it, and came on here to talk about it and here comes Met Income asking me if a peer reviewed study was done to determine if my floor had been cleaned. I mean, c'mon.

----------


## Met Income

> Lemons cleaning pounds of $#@! out of your body is not a placebo affect. It is cleaning pounds of $#@! out of your body. It's like if my kitchen floor was nasty and I cleaned it, and came on here to talk about it and here comes Met Income asking me if a peer reviewed study was done to determine if my floor had been cleaned. I mean, c'mon.


Draino cleans my pipes, maybe I should drink that?  I'm asking because it would add credibility on top of anecdotal evidence.  I'm a skeptical guy, that's how I made it over here.. and I will continue to be for a long time.

----------


## asimplegirl

> No, you need Grade B or C maple syrup for the nutrients.


Maybe I will scoop some up at the store this sunday.... is this true that more cayenne leads to less hunger?

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Peer reviewed studies always help, too.  Can't discount the placebo effect.


You're unlikely to find any peer reviewed studies on this because there isn't any money to be made off of it.  If empirical evidence is ok with you, here's 800 pages of it: http://curezone.com/forums/f.asp?f=478

And no, you can't discount the placebo effect... it's a real effect that helps the body heal.  The mind and body are connected, and if the mind believes the body will heal, then the body is more likely to heal.

Apply the placebo effect to a pharmaceutical company's double-blind study, and if one group is more positive that they will be healed than the other group, then the more positive group will probably have better results, and the whole study is worthless.  If the pharmaceutical company knows this (and they do) then they can set up the groups to make their "medicine" have better results.  I trust empirical evidence much more than I do double-blind studies when it comes to medicine.

Apply the placebo effect to a doctor's office, and if one patient with a terminal illness is told that there's no hope, while another patient is told that there's always hope because this illness has been beaten before, the patient with hope is more likely to survive.  Hope triggers the placebo effect, and the placebo effect triggers the body to heal itself.  People often say that patients shouldn't be given "false hope", but really there's no such thing as false hope when it comes to healing.  Every terminal illness has been survived by somebody after doctors have given up on them, no matter how extreme, and it has almost always been by somebody who never gave up hope.  Hopefully some day doctors will understand this connection between the mind and the body's healing process, and then they will teach doctor's to encourage people that there is always hope, and then when people heal themselves the doctors can say, "I knew you could do it" rather than, "it's a miracle!"

----------


## lucius

//

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

Edit

----------


## Met Income

> Drink-up, I'm buying--just kidding...rather predictable, prime example of our dialectic materialistic secular humanist indoctrination, it can't be measured, it doesn't exist...kinda pedestrian if you don't understand gage theory...no matter...just another mindless tool...but we can all be a tool for personal liberity.
> 
> Lies, damn lies, and statistics--mark twian
> 
> Ps: On day two of another master cleanse, going for just 10-21 days, tounge still pink. Using blackstrap molassis instead of maple syrup. Will do another liver cleanse when the moon begins to wain.


What..?  Am I going to be like you if I do this diet?

----------


## Danke

> What..?  Am I going to be like you if I do this diet?


Just do it and stop asking questions.  If you don't like it, quit, pretty $#@!ing simple.

----------


## Met Income

> Just do it and stop asking questions.  If you don't like it, quit, pretty $#@!ing simple.


Ah, the irony of someone telling me to "stop asking questions" on a RPF board.

----------


## Danke

> Ah, the irony of someone telling me to "stop asking questions" on a RPF board.


What, you can't read the many pages addressing all of this?  Do you think you are going to die immediately from trying the MC after many have already said they were on it for over 4 weeks?  Links to numerous resources also provided.

Let me repeat:  *Links to numerous resources also provided
*
Yeah, keep questioning and get no where, that's the ticket.

----------


## AdamT

MC is awesome. I always feel re-energized and have a clear head. Get tons of energy back and a PMA.

I find it amazing you can wake up in the morning with a complete sense of calm and no hunger.

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

Edit

----------


## Danke

> He could very well die immediately from starting the master cleanse route. People do not come from the same mold, they don't all fit one model, they can't be grouped together in situations like this.
> 
> Lets say he has diabetes, he could indeed die or cause serious and permanent damage within days of starting master cleanse. But wait, is it Type I or Type II diabetes, and is it in the early stages or late stages? That could make all the difference in the world as the the scale of the effect (if any)! If he stops taking insulin to go on this diet, he could cause permanent damage to his organ systems within 24 hours (or less), descend into a diabetic coma shortly thereafter, and die.
> 
> Asking questions saves lives, telling people to shut up and do it is a great way hurt people when dealing with a complex physiological system.


I love strawberries.

Oh wait, someone might have the remote chance of being allergic to strawberries.  Stop all investigation into eating strawberries, someone might recommend they are beneficial.

Let's not judge for ourselves the pros and cons from the information laid out before us.  Or see immediately how our bodies react.

Lowering caloric intake (the MC, ~900 calories per day) has killed how many people?

Are people that stupid here? Well cheers to Darwinism if that is the case.

I actually support thinning of the ignorant herd, so go for it...

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

Edit

----------


## dannno

> The idea that you think you can simplify diets to simple caloric intake reveals where the real ignorance lies. If all survival based on eating involved was taking calories in, I should be able to survive solely on a shots of vodka every day (1 shot has about 90 calories depending on the brand) I will quite quickly die from dehydration and/or alcohol poisoning.


Sigh..

That is why you drink plenty of water in this diet, and Grade B or C maple syrup contains all of the calories AND nutrients one needs for quite a while.

Oh ya, this isn't a diet where you lose fat, this is a diet where you clean out your intestines of all the rotting, nasty processed crap that we may have been exposed to. I know it works because I have seen it work first hand. Liquid drano. That is the weight you lose, and that is what increases metabolism in the longterm and one would expect to lose the fat after the diet. Energy levels rise immensely after the diet for everyone I've ever heard about going on it. And I'm talking about waking up relatively early in the morning without feeling tired at all. I have never felt that feeling since I was a child, it was a pretty amazing feeling. Stopped drinking coffee, still don't. Energy levels are still up, but not what they were after the diet. This was about 3 or 4 years ago.

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

Edit

----------


## lucius

//

----------


## Todd

> What I'm saying is, this isn't a healthy thing. You're body isn't meant to be starved periodically. 
> 
> At the end of the day, this is a starvation diet.


Yep.....You're right to be wary of "diets" like this one.  The body detoxifies itself.  It's called digestion and that's what the stomach and intestines, liver and kidneys are designed to do.   It's putting the Western diet throught this digestive system that is the problem.

I've met so many people that do this cleanse....and it hasn't done a darn thing in the long run.   If you want to see examples of people who have more energy, less weight and the healthiest lifestyles.... etc... Look at the Okinawans or the Sardinians or people who live in the rain forests of Costa Rica....There's a study on it called the Blue zones.
Simply following a diet consisting of as little processed food as possible and as much natural foods is still the best method of longevity and health and cleansing ourselves of our toxic lifestyles.  Vegetables, Legumes, fruits, and whole wheat products.....oily fish and limiting red meat.

----------


## Met Income

> What, you can't read the many pages addressing all of this?  Do you think you are going to die immediately from trying the MC after many have already said they were on it for over 4 weeks?  Links to numerous resources also provided.
> 
> Let me repeat:  *Links to numerous resources also provided
> *
> Yeah, keep questioning and get no where, that's the ticket.


Who said I was going to die immediately?  Quote me.  Please don't put words in my mouth.  

Which of my questions have been addressed?

----------


## orafi

> First of all, it was an analogy. Indeed you can survive on very few calories for very long periods of time if you have water. I could have made an equivalent analogy of a 2 liter bottle of Coke, where dehydration wasn't the immediate danger. The idea was to demonstrate that calories alone are not enough.
> 
> I'm also not sure what you mean by "quite a while." Maybe I'm looking at the wrong brands, but there's a distinct lack of Vitamin C in maple syrup. That's OK though, I hear scurvy isn't that bad. There also doesn't appear to be a whole lot of Vitamin B, but anemia isn't a real condition anyway.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that a 10 day deprivation of these, or indeed anything besides water will have effects temporarily or permanently. What I'm saying is, this isn't a healthy thing. You're body isn't meant to be starved periodically. You can probably recover every time, and you might not even be the worse off for it. I can also break my arm multiple times and let it heal and not be the worse off for it. In fact, people who practice various martial arts actually see benefits from breaking/shattering their hands repeatedly on wood/concrete. That information doesn't mean you should go punch the nearest brick wall you can find.
> 
> At the end of the day, this is a starvation diet. The majority of the weight lost is water weight, which is gained back as soon as the fasting stops. Other weight loss can be associated with the degradation of your lean muscle which your body consumes to compensate for the lack of nutrients in your diet. If you truly want to believe that you have pounds of buildup in your intestines, I won't be able to sway you simply by saying "that isn't true." Unfortunately I don't have journal articles at my fingertips to point to either, though I'll certainly be on the lookout when I have some free time. I can only say what I do based on experience, and I've seen quite a few colonoscopies (watch for yourself YouTube - 3 minutes Total Colonoscopy:TCS) and there's a disturbing lack of well...anything in a healthy colon. Any buildups are generally very small (on the order of ounces) and constitute quite a bit of pain. By the time things that can be digested reach your colon (e.g. meats) they're simply a wetter form of fecal matter. You're colon reabsorbs most of that moisture along with some nutrients and salts. There isn't a buildup of undigested meat in your colon, ruffage (some vegetables, fiber, etc.) is the only thing that passes through you essentially unchanged.


News flash - Lemon juice has vitamin C OMG!

And are you telling me I lost 10 pounds of water from my system? I would have died from the MC, lol. But I shouldn't continue in the presence of an expert, of course.

----------


## terryhamel

My health has been declining since youth.  It started with mild asthma, then pollen allergies, pneumonia, then wheezing, chest tightening, crinkling lung sacs, swelling, food allergies, then paralysis.  I'd been getting more sick for more time every year.  I've been on a raw diet for 20 years, done liver and colon cleanses, but only got more sick.  What was going on?

Per a friend's suggestion, I saw a Kineselogist.  She found I had metal toxicity that deposited near my tailbone, kidney, lungs, and brain.  All these become infected, injure and dislocate the organs.  

She also found my lymph node system was 90% clogged.  That system moves white blood cells to fight infections.   When it becomes clogged, it becomes harder to recover and at 100% clogged, death is right around the corner.

The answer lied with the philosophy that you MUST OPEN THE EXITS BEFORE YOU RELEASE TOXINS.  The lymph node flush was paramount so that when I do the other cleanses, I don't just resettle the toxins in the body. The lymph node flush is simple, but the order of the process must be followed.  

Start upon waking.  Do not eat or drink anything prior to flush.

1) Juice 32 oz of raw citrus juice (grapefruit, pineapple, etc)
2) Heat up the bathroom like a sauna.
3) Dry scrub the skin, starting from the limb extremes and move towards the heart.  Get all surfaces.  Do in an X shape, e.g. left arm, right leg, right arm, left leg
4) Apply green clay everywhere to absorb toxins stirred up by scrub.  Wait 10-15 minutes.
5) Rinse clay in hot-warm shower.
6) Soak in hot-warm bath with essential oils for 10-15 minutes.
7) Rinse in cold-warm shower.

Drink juice during process.  Drink water (filtered, of course) if you need more liquid.  Drink soups and eat raw.  Be prepared to expel in a hurry.

I did this twice a day for two days and watched my eyes and skin become clearer, swelling recede dramatically, paralysis disappear, was able to work outside in a pollen infested the day after.  I had an abundance of energy and mental clarity.  This was just the first step, however.  Specific cleanses over the next few months to follow.

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

Edit

----------


## Henry

Any thoughts on the MC program when an individual has diverticulitis?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## Natalie

Ok, so I decided to try the master cleanse.  I was going to start today but I'm not starting until Monday now because I have dinner plans tonight that I can't back out of (I tried).  I did the salt water thing this morning and it was so disgusting!  I divided it into two glasses to try and make it easier to drink.  That didn't work.  I plugged my nose and drank the first glass without any problems, but halfway through my second glass I threw up in the sink.  I might try the salt water thing again on Monday if I forget how horrible it was.  Otherwise, I will skip that part and just drink the lemonade.

----------


## SelfTaught

> Ok, so I decided to try the master cleanse.  I was going to start today but I'm not starting until Monday now because I have dinner plans tonight that I can't back out of (I tried).  I did the salt water thing this morning and it was so disgusting!  I divided it into two glasses to try and make it easier to drink.  That didn't work.  I plugged my nose and drank the first glass without any problems, but halfway through my second glass I threw up in the sink.  I might try the salt water thing again on Monday if I forget how horrible it was.


This is a long thread that I would be a pain to read through, but drinking salt water can be harmful.  I don't know how much salt you're using but if it's anything near sea water, you're doing harm to yourself.

I've never done colon cleansing intentionally before, but I know that there is a pasta-like seaweed product that we eat for Chinese New Year.  It's called fat-choy and it's looks like black strands of hair.  It's much thinner than angelhair pasta.  After eating lots of it in soup and stir-fried with mushrooms, dried oysters, dried dates, and bok-choy or napa cabbage, I was completely cleared out.  Like pasta, it expands when soaked in liquid, except your body doesn't completely digest it.  So when it is in your stomach and intestines it scrapes your $#@! clean.  I'll do some more research later.

----------


## Natalie

> This is a long thread that I would be a pain to read through, but drinking salt water can be harmful.  I don't know how much salt you're using but if it's anything near sea water, you're doing harm to yourself.
> 
> I've never done colon cleansing intentionally before, but I know that there is a pasta-like seaweed product that we eat for Chinese New Year.  It's called fat-choy and it's looks like black strands of hair.  It's much thinner than angelhair pasta.  After eating lots of it in soup and stir-fried with mushrooms, dried oysters, dried dates, and bok-choy or napa cabbage, I was completely cleared out.  Like pasta, it expands when soaked in liquid, except your body doesn't completely digest it.  So when it is in your stomach and intestines it scrapes your $#@! clean.  I'll do some more research later.


The salt water is meant as a laxative and it cleans your intestines.  Apparently, about an hour after you drink it, it all comes out the other end.

----------


## AdamT

Nat, when you drink the salt water pretend it's warm chicken broth. That's what I do. It tastes similar when drinking. Master Cleanse rules....I did it a couple months ago for 18 days.

----------


## Natalie

I went on the Master Cleanse last week.  Today was day 8.  I was trying to study, but couldn't concentrate because all I could think about was food.  So at about 4pm, I said "F*** this" and went to Subway.  lol.

I think I will do it every six months.  I will try to go for longer next time.

----------


## dannno

> I went on the Master Cleanse last week.  Today was day 8.  I was trying to study, but couldn't concentrate because all I could think about was food.  So at about 4pm, I said "F*** this" and went to Subway.  lol.
> 
> I think I will do it every six months.  I will try to go for longer next time.


Ahh!!! 8 days is actually a lot, but you should be careful, you're really supposed to ease yourself off the diet, starting with fruit juice, then fruit, then fruit and vegetables, then maybe some light broth if you're going to continue eating meat...

Other than that, congrats!! 

That's actually one of the toughest things about this diet is to decide when is the best time to do it.

Also, adding a little extra grade B organic maple syrup should help with the hunger/energy.. that is essentially your nutrient and food source for the time you're on the diet.

----------


## TCE

I've tried to do this diet twice. Once I got to day 2, the other time I got to day 5. Overall, I noticed no positive benefits either time. I much preferred a more traditional colon cleanse that had 2 weeks of raw fruits/vegetables with one week of fasting on water, juice, and the herbs. I completed that twice in a six month period. 

http://www.amazon.com/Cleanse-Purify...6604335&sr=8-1

The book is awesome, too. Although my cover looks nicer.

----------


## LDA

The whole idea of a "colon cleanse" is not at all scientific. You don't keep waste material in your intestines/colon for longer than 3 days.

As far as this kind of "diet," it's certainly not great. You might get the vitamins you need, but you're still going into starvation mode. Not enough calories. You'll lose a lot of weight on the scale if you do this, but you're not losing fat. A lot of time, you'll actually lose muscle mass, which is a terrible thing in the long-run, especially since your real goal (if you have too much fat) is to have sustained calorie burn, with reduced calorie intake.

----------


## Baptist

> I went on the Master Cleanse last week.  Today was day 8.  I was trying to study, but couldn't concentrate because all I could think about was food.  So at about 4pm, I said "F*** this" and went to Subway.  lol.
> 
> I think I will do it every six months.  I will try to go for longer next time.


8 days is what killed me on my water-only fast two years ago.  I fasted for 21 days, and only ate a total of 3 or 4 meals (if you added up all the intake) during that 21 days.  I made it 8 days with nothing, but then I gave in and had some saltine crackers and chicken broth.  


I need to fast again.  Have any of you done water fasts?  If so, do you drink distilled?  Some people say that it's bad to drink distilled because it will pull nutrients out of your body.  I drank distilled because during my fast, my body was sooooo sensitive to anything that I took in, tap water made me feel sick (I'm guessing it was the flouride or other impurities in there).  So I was thinking for my next fast that I'd drink bottled mineral water or something.  Ideally, I wish I had a well on some property to drink from.

I did read books and did research, but came to no conclusion as to whether or not distilled water is bad to drink on a water fast.  Any thoughts?

----------


## TCE

> 8 days is what killed me on my water-only fast two years ago.  I fasted for 21 days, and only ate a total of 3 or 4 meals (if you added up all the intake) during that 21 days.  I made it 8 days with nothing, but then I gave in and had some saltine crackers and chicken broth.  
> 
> 
> I need to fast again.  Have any of you done water fasts?  If so, do you drink distilled?  Some people say that it's bad to drink distilled because it will pull nutrients out of your body.  I drank distilled because during my fast, my body was sooooo sensitive to anything that I took in, tap water made me feel sick (I'm guessing it was the flouride or other impurities in there).  So I was thinking for my next fast that I'd drink bottled mineral water or something.  Ideally, I wish I had a well on some property to drink from.
> 
> I did read books and did research, but came to no conclusion as to whether or not distilled water is bad to drink on a water fast.  Any thoughts?


In my research, distilled water has no nutrients because they have all been removed during the distilling process. It is recommended that one drink fluoride and chlorine-free water during any kind of a fast. Reverse-osmosis water is also not good because there are no minerals maintained after the reverse-osmosis process.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> The whole idea of a "colon cleanse" is not at all scientific. You don't keep waste material in your intestines/colon for longer than 3 days.
> 
> As far as this kind of "diet," it's certainly not great. You might get the vitamins you need, but you're still going into starvation mode. Not enough calories. You'll lose a lot of weight on the scale if you do this, but you're not losing fat. A lot of time, you'll actually lose muscle mass, which is a terrible thing in the long-run, especially since your real goal (if you have too much fat) is to have sustained calorie burn, with reduced calorie intake.


It's not a diet, it's a cleanse.  It's about getting healthier, not losing weight.  However, most people who do it will lose some weight, then when it's done they'll put some of the weight back on.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> In my research, distilled water has no nutrients because they have all been removed during the distilling process. It is recommended that one drink fluoride and chlorine-free water during any kind of a fast. Reverse-osmosis water is also not good because there are no minerals maintained after the reverse-osmosis process.


You can add a few grains of basmati rice to a gallon of distilled or RO water, let it sit for 12 hours or so, and it will add nutrients back into the water so it won't leach them from your body.

----------


## dannno

> The whole idea of a "colon cleanse" is not at all scientific. You don't keep waste material in your intestines/colon for longer than 3 days.
> 
> As far as this kind of "diet," it's certainly not great. You might get the vitamins you need, but you're still going into starvation mode. Not enough calories. You'll lose a lot of weight on the scale if you do this, but you're not losing fat. A lot of time, you'll actually lose muscle mass, which is a terrible thing in the long-run, especially since your real goal (if you have too much fat) is to have sustained calorie burn, with reduced calorie intake.


Sorry, but every one of your sentences is completely wrong and misinformed. 

The BULK of your food does not stay in your intestines or colon for longer than three days. 

Tell that to the pipes in my kitchen sink. There's food from the original owner in there.. Intestines are $#@!ing gross.

You get plenty of calories from the grade b organic maple syrup. And nutrients.

Afterwards your body is better able to absorb nutrients from the food you eat. Your metabolism goes up. Your energy levels go up. THAT is when you lose the fat, after the diet.. the weight you lose during the diet is bull$#@! that is stuck in your intestines. If you don't believe me, just try the diet.

----------


## American Idol

> Sorry, but every one of your sentences is completely wrong and misinformed. 
> 
> The BULK of your food does not stay in your intestines or colon for longer than three days. 
> 
> Tell that to the pipes in my kitchen sink. There's food from the original owner in there.. Intestines are $#@!ing gross.
> 
> You get plenty of calories from the grade b organic maple syrup. And nutrients.
> 
> Afterwards your body is better able to absorb nutrients from the food you eat. Your metabolism goes up. Your energy levels go up. THAT is when you lose the fat, after the diet.. the weight you lose during the diet is bull$#@! that is stuck in your intestines. If you don't believe me, just try the diet.


Danno is correct, as usual. I just got off a 12-day Master Cleanse (third time I've done it) and I feel great. Everything Danno wrote in the above post is accurate. The medical/pharma establishment tries to dissuade people away from it because they can't make money off of you buying syrup, lemons and cayenne pepper.

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

Edit

----------


## dannno

> Pssh...you and your lies. Clearly you work for big pharma (in between kicking puppies and drinking blood of course.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I've mentioned before, you don't have blockage on the order of pounds in your colon, and it certainly isn't a common occurrence. A buildup of fecal matter (undigested meat, whatever you think it is) of only several ounces can be quite painful after 24 hours.
> 
> 
> ...


Ya know, if you only tried this diet, you'd realize just how wrong you are. I don't need scientific evidence because I experienced it myself.

I'm actually very skinny already, but I was taking more $#@!s every day during this diet than I do when I'm eating. I lost about 10 pounds of mucus and/or food that hadn't been eaten the previous day or so before starting the diet. There are so many toxins that you are flushing that your body experiences a toxin overload as it absorbs them as they travel through your digestive tract... but ultimately you end up flushing the bulk of them so they don't end up being absorbed into your system slowly over time. This is where a lot of the energy increases come from, including better nutrient absorption.

----------


## dannno

Keep in mind most people have about 25 feet of intestines.

----------


## hadenough

I don't have the time to read this entire thread just yet, but let me tell you, I just picked up the ingredients for the master cleanse and the stuff taste great!  But thats coming from a guy who has been water fasting for three days.  This is the fourth day and I decided that I needed something, ANYTHING, except another glass of water.  I'm gonna shoot for 30 days and see how it goes.  I love these forums!  So much helpful information.  Thanks.

Also, I've been thinking of mixing it up with some fruit juice and some super green powder juice too.  Is this a good idea or not?

----------


## hadenough

One more thing.  Could you add some lemon juice to the salt water drink in the morning?  It seems like it would be easier to drink this way.

----------


## dannno

> I don't have the time to read this entire thread just yet, but let me tell you, I just picked up the ingredients for the master cleanse and the stuff taste great!  But thats coming from a guy who has been water fasting for three days.  This is the fourth day and I decided that I needed something, ANYTHING, except another glass of water.  I'm gonna shoot for 30 days and see how it goes.  I love these forums!  So much helpful information.  Thanks.
> 
> Also, I've been thinking of mixing it up with some fruit juice and some super green powder juice too.  Is this a good idea or not?


I don't like to recommend the lemonade diet for more than 10 days or so, because the nutrients found in the Grade B maple syrup are what is neccessary to get through those 10 days. After that, you might start to get nutrient deficiencies that the maple syrup cannot cover. 

What I'd recommend is you have 3 days under your belt, go the 10 days on the lemonade diet and then come off it with the fruit juice and green powder juice for 3-5 days. Then you can start eating whole fruit for a day or two and then raw organic veggies and fruit for a week.

----------


## hadenough

I'll take that under advisement.  I'm gonna see how I feel at that time and go from there.  I gotta say, after three days of water, I feel like this is a walk in the park!  It's probably a combination though.  I heard that the first three days are the hardest, so I would prob. be feeling better anyway.  I just went for an hour long bike ride and seemed to have more energy after I got thru than when I started!  I think with the added ingredients, I may be able to go all the way, but if I was still drinking straight water, I don't know.

----------


## MalcolmGandi

This is day 6 for me.  I just found a good website for it: www.mastercleanse.org.  Apparently some people have done this for over a year at a time!  Maybe that was just the author of the book.  My energy levels are pretty low at the moment, I may need to start taking more calories.  Maple syrup is expensive!  I've been combining it with colonic irrigation, the results of which continue to amaze me.  I keep thinking that I'm totally empty, but I'm not.  Tried the saltwater flush today (Celtic) for the first time, and very little came out, which was a bit unnerving.  I'm going for 10 days, but if my energy level drops lower tomorrow, I may have to end it early.  My work is very physical, I typically consume about 4000 calories per day or more, and the reduction to less than 1500 is probably the cause of the energy drop.  Apparently you're not supposed to pre-mix, unless it's just the lemon juice and syrup, to which you later add the water and cayenne.  Also keep the lemons at room temp for about a day before using.  On the plus side, my yoga practice has benefited immensely from the fact that I don't have any food in my stomach.

----------


## hadenough

Yes, I found that website too.  I've been on a rollercoaster ride.  Last night I had very high energy, euphoric even, but this morning not so much.  I think the mornings are hardest for me.  I threw up about half of the salt water this morning.  That stuff is hard to handle!  I think it would be much harder if I had a real physical job.  But fortunately I have a desk job most of the time.  Today is day six for me and I'm not even thinking about quitting yet.  If I felt like I did last night all the time I would never quit!  This really is a good cleanse diet IMHO.

----------


## hadenough

> Ya know, if you only tried this diet, you'd realize just how wrong you are. I don't need scientific evidence because I experienced it myself.
> 
> I'm actually very skinny already, but I was taking more $#@!s every day during this diet than I do when I'm eating. I lost about 10 pounds of mucus and/or food that hadn't been eaten the previous day or so before starting the diet. There are so many toxins that you are flushing that your body experiences a toxin overload as it absorbs them as they travel through your digestive tract... but ultimately you end up flushing the bulk of them so they don't end up being absorbed into your system slowly over time. This is where a lot of the energy increases come from, including better nutrient absorption.



Thats whats wrong with this diet.  The biggest critics are the ones who never tried it!  It would probably kill them from the psycological trauma from missing a meal.

I know what you're talking about with the $#@!s.  I $#@! more stuff in 10 days of not eating than I would have if I ate!  Unbelieveable.  I'm still $#@!ting and I'm on my 13th day.

My energy has went up and my hunger has went down.  I feel like I'm 20 instead of 30.

----------


## brandon

I've been having constipation and abdominal pain issues for the past 3 weeks. I've never had issues with this sort of thing before. I have tried a bunch of laxatives, even get an Rx from the doc. Nothing has helped that much.

I personally have always thought these fad diets and cleansing things are for hipsters and kooks, but I'm now seriously considering trying it.

----------


## dannno

> I've been having constipation and abdominal pain issues for the past 3 weeks. I've never had issues with this sort of thing before. I have tried a bunch of laxatives, even get an Rx from the doc. Nothing has helped that much.
> 
> I personally have always thought these fad diets and cleansing things are for hipsters and kooks, but I'm now seriously considering trying it.


Well you can't be against every fad because it's a fad.

Just be careful, make sure and do it right, if you have any questions this is a great place to ask.

Try to use good quality water, grade B or C (NOT A) maple syrup and organic lemons. You'll need a lot. The costs seem like a lot up front (mostly cause you're buying like 2 or 3 jars of maple syrup a few pounds of lemons), but you end up saving money cause you're not eating anything.

----------


## hadenough

Do it man.  Try to go at least 10 days.  Don't do it for 2-3 days and say it doesn't work.  The first days are the hardest and I'll be honest, I still have cravings, but the hunger goes away after a couple of days.  The main temptations I get are when I'm bored and I miss food.  But then I do something to get my mind off of it and suddenly I'm not hungry (craving, more accurately) anymore and feel great!

----------


## MalcolmGandi

> I've been having constipation and abdominal pain issues for the past 3 weeks. I've never had issues with this sort of thing before. I have tried a bunch of laxatives, even get an Rx from the doc. Nothing has helped that much.
> 
> I personally have always thought these fad diets and cleansing things are for hipsters and kooks, but I'm now seriously considering trying it.


Something else you might want to try is eliminating foods that people are allergic to, i.e. wheat, milk, soy, etc..  I'm pretty sure these 3 are the most common, and they're not good for you in any case.  Raw fruits and veggies are the best food for humans.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Something else you might want to try is eliminating foods that people are allergic to, i.e. wheat, milk, soy, etc..  I'm pretty sure these 3 are the most common, and they're not good for you in any case.  Raw fruits and veggies are the best food for humans.


Wheat has only been around about 5000 years, so humans haven't fully adapted to it yet.  There are still about 1% of people that have trouble digesting it.  If you can digest it, it's not bad for you.

Most people that think they have milk allergies actually don't.  In most cases what they're allergic to are sulfa drugs, which are used to treat infections, and then it gets in the milk supply.  Most people that are lactose intolerant only have a problem with pasteurized milk.  The pasteurization process breaks down enzymes that help you digest milk.  Almost anybody can drink organic raw milk without problems, and it's very good for you.

The biggest problem with soy is the genetically modified stuff, and that's most of it.  The same goes for corn and many other vegetables.  Stick with the organic varieties, and most people don't have a problem with them.

Raw fruit really isn't raw... it's been cooked by the sun.  Sun-ripened fruit (as opposed to unripe or chemically ripened) doesn't just taste better, it's better for you.

The body has a hard time digesting some raw veggies.  Almost all veggies are better for you if they're steamed a little.

----------


## dannno

^Wow thanks for the new knowledge

----------


## dannno

Ok, some might be scared to go on this diet cause people are saying you should eat healthy afterwards.. some might like their comfort foods (which perhaps include soda/diet or candy/chips or fastfood, etc..)

The thing is, that after you do this diet, when you start eating healthy, you will get more satisfaction out of eating something healthy than you ever did from eating the crap that makes you feel comfortable for 5 or 10 minutes. Healthy food will become in fact much more satisfying and that is why a lot of people here eat healthy and are so turned off by unhealthy food..because they have trained their bodies to correctly identify what is actually nutritious and what isn't. Their bodies then begin to crave these nutritious foods like a lot of people these days crave unhealthy food.

----------


## Todd

> I've been having constipation and abdominal pain issues for the past 3 weeks. I've never had issues with this sort of thing before. I have tried a bunch of laxatives, even get an Rx from the doc. Nothing has helped that much.
> 
> I personally have always thought these fad diets and cleansing things are for hipsters and kooks, but I'm now seriously considering trying it.


These cleanses can actually do more harm than good.  They ARE NOT supposed to be a substitute for eating.   For gosh sake, be careful.  I know of many people who now CANNOT go to the bathroom because of some of these things along with all the natural laxatives they've taken over the yeas.

Here's a recipe for a great cleanse that still gets vitamins and nutrients into the body.  It is NOT supposed to be done in lieu of eating.

the Green Drink Recipe 

Celery stalk 
2 medium-sized apple (chopped) 
Natural lemon juice 
Diced cucumber 
1 cup spinach 
Half-cup chopped parsley 
Pealed ginger (small)

Blended in a blender as a drink.  It's called a green drink and I think if you are hell bent on doing a fast with a cleanse.......if you combine this with a raw diet you'll get the results you are looking for without the danger of these fad diet fasts.

You have a body that naturally cleanses itself.  Your kidney, bowls, liver and lungs.  Eating more fiber and drinking more water along with cleaner foods is the key. 

Hearing Natalie's post of  going crazy after a day or two and then off the Subway concerns me.......that doesn't sound healthy.

I agree with Ninja homer that a completely raw diet isn't quite as good on the body as steaming some veggies...but some people are going to go raw anyways.

----------


## dannno

> These cleanses can actually do more harm than good.  They ARE NOT supposed to be a substitute for eating.   For gosh sake, be careful.  I know of many people who now CANNOT go to the bathroom because of some of these things along with all the natural laxatives they've taken over the yeas.



Oh come on, that's bologna. You don't know anybody who did the lemonade diet and can't go to the bathroom because of it, it's precisely the opposite. I go to the bathroom a lot more now and my metabolism kicked up a notch. I know so many people PERSONALLY who have gone on this diet, and every time it is with great success.  It's not a diet to lose weight, it is a diet to vastly improve your digestive system and increase your metabolism and gear your body towards healthy food for a long-term increase in health.

The nutrients you need for the 10 days are found in the maple syrup (grade B or C). I don't recommend this diet for more than 10 days because that is how long the nutrients in the maple syrup keep you going safely for, but some people on here have gone much longer. 






> Here's a recipe for a great cleanse that still gets vitamins and nutrients into the body.  It is NOT supposed to be done in lieu of eating.
> 
> the Green Drink Recipe 
> 
> Celery stalk 
> 2 medium-sized apple (chopped) 
> Natural lemon juice 
> Diced cucumber 
> 1 cup spinach 
> ...



Nothing wrong with this..





> Hearing Natalie's post of  going crazy after a day or two and then off the Subway concerns me.......that doesn't sound healthy.


That's cause Natalie is kinda crazy 

If you do the diet all 10 days you're really supposed to ease back onto regular food, but if she was only on it for a couple days or so then it was probably fine going out for subway..

----------


## Todd

> Oh come on, that's bologna. You don't know anybody who did the lemonade diet and can't go to the bathroom because of it, it's precisely the opposite. I go to the bathroom a lot more now and my metabolism kicked up a notch. I know so many people PERSONALLY who have gone on this diet, and every time it is with great success.


It's not bolonga.  There are too many people in health community that push this shat, and it's not healthy.  No I said they have done things like this for so long that they can't go without help.  I know a personal friend who went on this as well as using senna leaf tea.  

Well......guess what? 

You're going to actually suggest that doing this thing over a duration of more than 24 hours is good for you?

----------


## dannno

> It's not bolonga.  There are too many people in health community that push this shat, and it's not healthy.  No I said they have done things like this for so long that they can't go without help.  I know a personal friend who went on this as well as using senna leaf tea.  
> 
> Well......guess what? 
> 
> You're going to actually suggest that doing this thing over a duration of more than 24 hours is good for you?


Yes, it is GREAT FOR YOU AND I HAVE SEEN THE RESULTS MYSELF. I have no idea what your friend did, but I have a lot more friends and myself and many others here who have had great success with this diet. All the nutrients you need for the 10 days is in the lemons and the maple syrup. Much longer than that and you'll start getting low on other vital nutrients, but no, for 10 days this is perfectly healthy. *Within 1-2 days of weening yourself back onto food you will feel better than you have felt in 10 years or more. I'm sorry, but that just makes your theory about this being bad for you completely wrong.*

You keep saying "things like this". There are no "things like this". Either address the lemonade diet, or address something else. Don't try and mix them together.

----------


## Todd

> Yes, it is GREAT FOR YOU AND I HAVE SEEN THE RESULTS MYSELF. I have no idea what your friend did, but I have a lot more friends and myself and many others here who have had great success with this diet. All the nutrients you need for the 10 days is in the lemons and the maple syrup. Much longer than that and you'll start getting low on other vital nutrients, but no, for 10 days this is perfectly healthy. Within 1-2 days of weening yourself back onto food you will feel better than you have felt in 10 years or more. I'm sorry, but that just makes your theory about this being bad for you completely wrong.
> 
> You keep saying "things like this". There are no "things like this". Either address the lemonade diet, or address something else. Don't try and mix them together.


Well I guess we both have our little anecdotes.  Your's speaks to weight loss and I know of side effects that aren't healthy. 

You can say what you want about it's "effectiveness" for weight loss, but in that vein...........so is vomiting up your food after you binge or not eating at all or doing Atkins plan.

I'm just saying this diet, when I first heard of it, sent all the bells and whistles going off of B.S.  And for people to truly suggest to do this in lieu of eating, I begin to wonder how much they actually know about nutrition.

 The reason Atkins diet was one of the most stupid is it was totally unsafe.  At least he let you eat real foods.  It's just that when the key function of the diet is starvation mode, the body starts to eat itself (see muscle) and the metabolism slows down resulting in less effective fat burning. Sure...You'll lose weight, but with it alot of muscle tissue.  This lemon diet has all the resemblences of the former.

----------


## dannno

> Well I guess we both have our little anecdotes.  *Your's speaks to weight loss* and I know of side effects that aren't healthy.


No, you're wrong, I didn't LOSE ANY WEIGHT in the longterm, THIS IS NOT A WEIGHT LOSS 'DIET', *are you even reading my posts?* Read my last one because I specifically said THIS IS NOT A WEIGHT LOSS DIET. I keep trying to emphasize that this is not a weight loss diet. Should I say this isn't a weight loss diet again?

I was under-weight when I went on the diet and now I weigh more because my body is able to absorb more nutrients out of my food. You have this notion about this diet that is completely backwards.

Your friend is not having issues because of this diet!!! I'm absolutely 100% positive of this!

Since you don't understand the purpose of this diet, perhaps you have some questions for me? Or are you going to continue to conflate this diet with vomiting after meals??? This is ridiculous.

----------


## Todd

> No, you're wrong, I didn't LOSE ANY WEIGHT in the longterm, THIS IS NOT A WEIGHT LOSS 'DIET', *are you even reading my posts?* Read my last one because I specifically said THIS IS NOT A WEIGHT LOSS DIET. I keep trying to emphasize that this is not a weight loss diet. Should I say this isn't a weight loss diet again?
> 
> I was under-weight when I went on the diet and now I weigh more because my body is able to get more nutrients out of my food. You have this notion about this diet that is completely backwards.
> 
> Your friend is not having issues because of this diet!!! I'm absolutely 100% positive of this!


Ok points noted......Not sure where I got under the impression it was for weight loss, but you're right.  At work it's hard to multi task, but sorry for all that....

It's just not healthy for the body when the body naturally detoxifies and cleanses.   I hope people will take a closer look at it.  My friend Does have problems because of it.....but some people believe what they wish to believe.

----------


## dannno

Look, I used to eat really poorly. I had a terrible diet growing up. I was overweight at about 210 pounds. When I was 19, I improved my diet immensely and lost about 60 pounds in 9 months and have kept it off for nearly 10 years. 

Because of my poor diet for the first 19 years of my life, I had food sludge, mucus and toxins that had built up in my digestive tract that were leaching these toxins slowly into my system. Despite the fact that my diet had improved, years of eating a terrible diet were still affecting my metabolism and my body's ability to absorb nutrients. That is one of the reasons I was actually under-weight. 

When I was 24 I went on the lemonade diet. All of the toxic sludge and mucus that had built up in my digestive tract, especially from the first 19 years of my life, slowly began to loosen up and eventually were expelled from my system over the course of the 10 days. You feel sick when your'e on the diet because the toxins that are loosening up enter your body at a faster rate, but the majority of the toxins end up being expelled rather than leeching into you system for the rest of your life. 

The result is that you end up with a clean, toxin-free digestive tract so that your body can better absorb nutrients of healthy food. 

People who are overweight will lose weight in the short-term, but mostly in the long-term. People who are underweight will ultimately gain weight. This diet is about improving your health and your digestive system, it's not about losing pounds quickly so you can fit into a bikini.

----------


## dannno

> My friend Does have problems because of it.....but some people believe what they wish to believe.


It sounds like she was doing other things as well, I'm not sure why you would attribute her issues to this diet when I've never heard anything like this. I knew a woman who was pro at this diet, had done it several times and was a former health professional-turned-accountant who recommended it to friends and associates and anybody who could benefit. She was one of my best friends for a long time and she told me all sorts of stories about people who had digestive issues or lack of energy or just bad health in general who went on this diet and it was like a miracle cure for them. Other people in our office went on the diet. When I was 15 my friend's dad went on the diet, and he knew others who had gone on it as well with great success. I've never heard of anybody, on an internet messageboard or otherwise, who has had a bad experience with this diet, and I can't image anybody having issues who does it properly and knows what to expect.

----------


## Todd

> It sounds like she was doing other things as well, I'm not sure why you would attribute her issues to this diet when I've never heard anything like this. I knew a woman who was pro at this diet, had done it several times and was a former health professional-turned-accountant who recommended it to friends and associates and anybody who could benefit. She was one of my best friends for a long time and she told me all sorts of stories about people who had digestive issues or lack of energy or just bad health in general who went on this diet and it was like a miracle cure for them. Other people in our office went on the diet. When I was 15 my friend's dad went on the diet, and he knew others who had gone on it as well with great success. I've never heard of anybody, on an internet messageboard or otherwise, who has had a bad experience with this diet, and I can't image anybody having issues who does it properly and knows what to expect.


See....She did this once a month for years.  Could that be the issue?  That she did it so often.  
I'll conced that there is also a danger with the Senna leaf although I'm not so sure she abused this.  You're not supposed to take that stuff for more than a short duration or your body becomes dependant.  I just can't see doing this for a duration of more than 24 - 48 hours is good for the body.  Something in my basic understanding of nutrition just won't accept that the body handles a form of starvation.  Maple syrup be damned.  It's flippin' Sugar.

----------


## dannno

> It's flippin' Sugar.




*Minerals (2 tsp)


nutrient	amount	%DV*

boron	-- mcg
calcium	8.93 mg	0.89
chloride	-- mg
chromium	-- mcg	--
copper	0.01 mg	0.50
fluoride	-- mg	--
iodine	-- mcg	--
iron	0.16 mg	0.89
magnesium	1.87 mg	0.47
manganese	0.44 mg	22.00
molybdenum	-- mcg	--
phosphorus	0.27 mg	0.03
potassium	27.20 mg	0.78
selenium	0.08 mcg	0.11
sodium	1.20 mg	0.05
zinc	0.55 mg	3.67



*Mono Fats*

18:1 oleic	0.01 g


*Poly Fats*

18:2 linoleic	0.01 g


*Other Fats*

omega 6 fatty acids	0.01 g




http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...rofile&dbid=40

----------


## dannno

> See....She did this once a month for years.  Could that be the issue?  That she did it so often.


Not sure but that is pretty ridiculous... I wouldn't recommend more than once per year, but realistically once every 5 years is probably more than enough. 

The fact that she exhibited such behavior makes me question what else she may have been trying to over-do to get her back to the health she was attempting to attain.

----------


## Todd

> Not sure but that is pretty ridiculous... I wouldn't recommend more than once per year, but realistically once every 5 years is probably more than enough. 
> 
> The fact that she exhibited such behavior makes me question what else she may have been trying to over-do to get her back to the health she was attempting to attain.


I'll agree.....but she's been getting the same advice from nutrition gurus about colon cleansing that everyone else here pushing this has been or so it seems.  She goes to these California Raw diet getaways every year and they preach this.




> [B]Minerals  'snip'.
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...rofile&dbid=40


Danno....your body still processes it as a sugar.  Look at this chart.  It's completeness score for nutrition is atrocious.   It's inflamation factor is through the roof too.  That green drink recipe seems much more healthy.

http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/sweets/5602/2


OK lets suppose I would actually do the Lemonaide diet. Where does the 10 day number come from.  Could I do it for 2 days and get some results or am I wasting my time.  Is there going to be some benefit from a shorter duration?

----------


## dannno

Ya I think some of those granola heads get a little carried away.. I mean, ya, eat organic raw fruits and veggies, but if you're already eating that way you really don't need to spend your entire life cleansing your body.. after your first cleanse you should be pretty clean, so just stick to eating healthy.. not saying it's not bad to do once in a while, but some people get overzealous. 





> Danno....your body still processes it as a sugar.  Look at this chart.  It's completeness score for nutrition is atrocious.   That green drink recipe seems much more healthy.
> 
> http://www.nutritiondata.com/facts/sweets/5602/2



Your link claims that the nutrients are beneficial:




> The good: This food is very low in Saturated Fat, Cholesterol and Sodium. It is also a good source of Zinc, and a very good source of Manganese.



My post contained the complete list of nutrients available in Grade B maple syrup.

There are also vitamins and nutrients in lemons.


Technically you can survive on water for quite some time, but your body will be depleted of energy and then nutrients. The maple syrup provides your body a constant source of energy in the form of carbohydrates and enough nutrients to stay healthy for the duration of the diet. You will feel your energy levels dip slightly, but you won't be tired like you want to sleep, more like relaxed like you want to meditate. I'm trying to think of a good analogy, but essentially it puts your body in a state where it is not demanding what it normally does. You aren't supposed to do a lot of exercise on this diet.






> OK lets suppose I would actually do the Lemonaide diet. Where does the 10 day number come from.  Could I do it for 2 days and get some results or am I wasting my time.  Is there going to be some benefit from a shorter duration?



The first couple of days things just start to loosen up, and by day 3 and 4 you are getting rid of all the old toxic stuff just sitting there trapped in your intestines. Ya I'm talking about $#@! trapped in your intestines, and it comes out during your bowel movements. These aren't normal bowels at all... and there is A LOT of it.. you will be $#@!ing amazed, and you will be so glad that it is gone out of your system... As you start to get this stuff loosened up and moving that is when you start to feel a bit light-headed as the toxins begin to be released out of your system (but since they are breaking up and moving through your digestive tract you end up absorbing some of the toxins which creates the illness) 

It takes 2 or 3 days at least to get the bulk of this stuff out of your system. The last 3 or 4 days are just ensuring that you get as much of it out as possible and really get things spic n' span in there. Then the idea is you eat healthy so that the food and mucus that gets trapped in your intestines isn't toxic, so it won't be releasing those toxins into your system..and it allows for better nutrient absorption. 

So, yes, you can do it for 5-8 days and still have benefits, but I would try to do it for longer to make sure and get the bulk of all that stuff that's trapped out. 

Then eat apples and berries and fruit after you get off the diet, that will also help ensure that everything is cleaned out well.

----------


## Ninja Homer

Just adding my 2 cents to the discussion...

The way to look at it is that the master cleanse isn't a diet, and it's not a fast.  It's a cleanse.  It's kind of like a jump start to a healthier lifestyle.  It gives the body's cleansing organs a break from digesting foods that is greatly needed in a typical western diet, and it helps the cleansing organs clean themselves out.

It doesn't just clean the colon, it's supposed to help clean out the whole body.  It's been a while since I've read up on it, and I don't remember offhand all the ways it's supposed to help, but if I remember right, the lemon juice helps break down many buildups/blockages such as in the lymphatic system, colon, liver, and kidneys.  The cayenne helps the blood flow throughout the body, both to bring nutrients to the cells and to clear out toxins.  When you have bowel movements after the first few days, it's not just fecal matter that was clogging your colon... it's crap that has built up all over your body because your cleansing organs couldn't keep up with it.  Not the most pleasant thing to think about, but at least now you know how to get rid of it. 

Besides the maple syrup, you also get nutrients from the lemon juice and cayenne pepper.  You may also get minerals from the salt (good natural salt contains every mineral the body needs), but I'm not sure how much of that is absorbed since you're using salt water as a colon flush.

Doing this cleanse once a month is WAY too much.  I'd think once a year would be more than enough if you continue with a good diet, possibly twice a year if you don't.  If you use too much colon cleansing and laxatives, you can lose the ability to control your bowels on your own.  That would suck, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but it would take a lot more than doing the master cleanse twice a year for that to happen.

----------


## hadenough

Day 17 and I'm feelin pretty darn clean.  I've had some amazing results.  Starting to crave stuff like celery and lettuce.  YUM!  Can't wait to chew something.  Trying to decide wether to stop at 21 or 30 days.

----------


## MelissaWV

People aren't doing this "once a month"... they're doing this FOR a month.  Your post has a great deal of merit, but people who swear by this just want to do it constantly.  It's a bit frightening.




> Just adding my 2 cents to the discussion...
> 
> The way to look at it is that the master cleanse isn't a diet, and it's not a fast.  It's a cleanse.  It's kind of like a jump start to a healthier lifestyle.  It gives the body's cleansing organs a break from digesting foods that is greatly needed in a typical western diet, and it helps the cleansing organs clean themselves out.
> 
> It doesn't just clean the colon, it's supposed to help clean out the whole body.  It's been a while since I've read up on it, and I don't remember offhand all the ways it's supposed to help, but if I remember right, the lemon juice helps break down many buildups/blockages such as in the lymphatic system, colon, liver, and kidneys.  The cayenne helps the blood flow throughout the body, both to bring nutrients to the cells and to clear out toxins.  When you have bowel movements after the first few days, it's not just fecal matter that was clogging your colon... it's crap that has built up all over your body because your cleansing organs couldn't keep up with it.  Not the most pleasant thing to think about, but at least now you know how to get rid of it. 
> 
> Besides the maple syrup, you also get nutrients from the lemon juice and cayenne pepper.  You may also get minerals from the salt (good natural salt contains every mineral the body needs), but I'm not sure how much of that is absorbed since you're using salt water as a colon flush.
> 
> Doing this cleanse once a month is WAY too much.  I'd think once a year would be more than enough if you continue with a good diet, possibly twice a year if you don't.  If you use too much colon cleansing and laxatives, you can lose the ability to control your bowels on your own.  That would suck, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone, but it would take a lot more than doing the master cleanse twice a year for that to happen.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> People aren't doing this "once a month"... they're doing this FOR a month.  Your post has a great deal of merit, but people who swear by this just want to do it constantly.  It's a bit frightening.


The "once a month" was in response to this post.

Personally, I wouldn't recommend doing much more than 10 days on it.  However, many people have done it 30 days or more without any problems, just look through this forum.

10 days shouldn't ever be a problem, because the body can go that long without any food, and this cleanse actually has quite a bit of nutrients.  Any longer than 10 days, and I'd definitely talk to a holistic doctor about it.

----------


## dannno

> People aren't doing this "once a month"... they're doing this FOR a month.


Ya, some people, that's not what some of us are recommending. It's supposed to be a 10 day diet. If you want to go longer, i'd recommend instead going for 10 days, then eating healthy for 6 or 12 months, then do it again. Doing it once a year for 2 or 3 years should help clear anybody out, then I'd do it maybe once every 5 or 10 years if you're eating healthy, cause I don't see any reason to do it more often once you've cleared out your system and are back to a healthy diet.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Ya, some people, that's not what some of us are recommending. It's supposed to be a 10 day diet. If you want to go longer, i'd recommend instead going for 10 days, then eating healthy for 6 or 12 months, then do it again. Doing it once a year for 2 or 3 years should help clear anybody out, then I'd do it maybe once every 5 or 10 years if you're eating healthy, cause I don't see any reason to do it more often once you've cleared out your system and are back to a healthy diet.


Exactly.  That's what I'd recommend as well.

Some other cleanses I'd recommend that would go along well with the master cleanse are a liver/gallbladder cleanse and kidney cleanse.  Instructions for both are in this book, and I highly recommend these versions of the cleanses.  The same instructions for the liver/gallbladder and kidney cleanses are also in this book, along with a LOT of other good natural health info.  I'd get the 2nd one... the extra $10 is worth it.  Ebook versions are also available: http://ener-chi.com/book.htm#timeless

----------


## hadenough

* Benefits of fasting
1. Fasting initiates rapid weight loss with little or no hunger. Most people are surprised at how little desire for food they have while fasting.

2. Fasting promotes detoxification. As the body breaks down its fat reserves, it mobilizes and eliminates stored toxins.

3. Fasting gives the digestive system a much-needed rest. After fasting, both digestion and elimination are invigorated.

4. Fasting promotes the resolution of inflammatory processes, such as in rheumatoid arthritis.

5. Fasting quiets allergic reactions, including asthma and hay fever.

6. Fasting promotes the drying up of abnormal fluid accumulations, such as edema in the ankles and legs and swelling in the abdomen.

7. Fasting corrects high blood pressure without drugs. Fasting will normalize blood pressure in the vast majority of cases, the blood pressure will remain low after the fast, if the person follows a health-supporting diet and lifestyle.

8. Fasting makes it easy to overcome bad habits and addictions. Many people have overcome tobacco and alcohol addictions by fasting, and even drug addictions. Fasting rapidly dissipates the craving for nicotine, alcohol, caffeine and other drugs.

9. Fasting clears the skin and whitens the eyes. It is common to see skin eruptions clear while fasting, and the whites of the eyes never look so clear and bright as they do after fasting.

10. Fasting restores taste appreciation for wholesome natural foods. People say that their taste buds come alive after fasting and that food never tasted so good.

11. Fasting is the perfect gateway to a healthful diet and lifestyle. Going on a fast gives you the motivation and enthusiasm to make a fresh start.
http://cinque.getwebspace.com/facts.html


Just a little info I found.

----------


## MelissaWV

> 2. Fasting promotes detoxification. As the body breaks down its fat reserves, it mobilizes and eliminates stored toxins.


It depends how long you're fasting for, but fasting tends to break down muscle, too.  Not good.

----------


## Todd

> It depends how long you're fasting for, but fasting tends to break down muscle, too.  Not good.


I've tried to point that tidbit out to no avail.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I've tried to point that tidbit out to no avail.


Well, at least a lot of the "cleanse" people are researching what they're doing.  For better or worse, they've decided it's good to do it precisely how they want and for as long as they want.  It's certainly their body  

Fasting, though, is not the panacea that list makes it out to be.  Anyone glancing at that list would wonder why we ever eat at all, given how beneficial it is not to eat.  Oh yeah... we need nutrients... and digestion itself is a bodily process that needs to go on in some form (on the cleanse, you do keep going on and on with the elimination process and you're at least getting a few things to keep your body going; prolonged fasting doesn't give you that level of benefit).

Fasting as a means to "lose weight" is dangerous advice.

----------


## Todd

> Well, at least a lot of the "cleanse" people are researching what they're doing.  For better or worse, they've decided it's good to do it precisely how they want and for as long as they want.  It's certainly their body  
> 
> Fasting, though, is not the panacea that list makes it out to be.  Anyone glancing at that list would wonder why we ever eat at all, given how beneficial it is not to eat.  Oh yeah... we need nutrients... and digestion itself is a bodily process that needs to go on in some form (on the cleanse, you do keep going on and on with the elimination process and you're at least getting a few things to keep your body going; prolonged fasting doesn't give you that level of benefit).
> 
> Fasting as a means to "lose weight" is dangerous advice.


I'm not sure I've suggested it shouldn't be someone's choice.  

I once had a sales person at a local nutrional natural foods store suggest that they were eating less food because they got most of their nutrients from vitamin sources....(basically a pill).   Upon trying to get me to make the purchase of a particular supplement...... The person said...quote..." I don't eat many veggies anymore because of these supplements".   

Uh...ya'   

My point is I've watched just as many in the "natural" community do very unhealthy things to their body as anyone else has in the name of health, with little or no medical proof.   

I think my main concern is that I'd like to see measurable evidence that the body actually uptakes nutrients and removes toxins better because of the cleanse than it can by letting the body run it's course of natural cleaning ability.  Like I said earlier....we all have anecodotal evidence as to how great we may feel etc.   So either I trust people like Dr. Andrew  Weil and Oz way too much that cleanses and other "alternative" methods are unecessary or they are quacks that just haven't "studied" it enough.  I kinda doubt the latter.  To suggest the human body simply cannot detoxify and cleanse itself without doing this is not true.

----------


## hadenough

My ears can hear you but my body cannot.  I actually look stronger now than 18 days ago when I quit eating.  And not only do I look stronger, I feel stronger too.  My wife thinks I'm lookin' good and I didn't even need to loose weight.  I just lost that outer layer of fat and all thats left is lean muscle.  And what sacrifice?  I feel better mentally too!  The only thing I sacrificed was the self gratification from eating, period.

----------


## Todd

^^^^




> I didn't LOSE ANY WEIGHT in the longterm, THIS IS NOT A WEIGHT LOSS 'DIET', *are you even reading my posts?* Read my last one because I specifically said THIS IS NOT A WEIGHT LOSS DIET


Now I know where I got it that people get the idea that this might be a good way to lose weight.


hadenough 

I can understand someone that abstains from the Ben and Jerry's New York Super Fudge or denies themselves the nice grilled chicken breast in favor of more vegitarian diet. 

But..to suggest that eating only lemonwater and maplesyrup for half a month is to "deny self gratification" is like holding your breath to abstain from the self gratification of breathing. 

I'm wondering where you think you gained the muscle/strength?  

You say you've become "leaner" from this....but the body doesn't gain muscle without protein.  It's called Ketosis. (gluconeogenesis).   There's no way around it that over the course of this thing your body ate some of it's muscle....biology doesn't lie.

Good luck in your endeavors.   I'm just trying to offer a different perspective.  I'm very much a believer in naturalists foods and my wife has studied and educated me on nutrition for 17 years and she's great at it.........but not everything the naturalists community says is is always good for you.

----------


## MelissaWV

CFL needs some Master Cleanse

----------


## Ninja Homer

> CFL needs some Master Cleanse


 /thread

----------


## dannno

> Like I said earlier....we all have anecodotal evidence as to how great we may feel etc.


It's not *just* about how you feel, I mean, exactly how graphic do you want me to get about what is coming out of you during this diet? I eat a bunch of food, and the next day I expel it. While on this diet, you aren't eating any food, yet you are expelling garbage in your body on a daily basis.. there is so much $#@! stuck in your digestive tract you end up excreting solid material for about 10 days. A recent post described all of the areas of your body that don't get cleansed from constant eating, add those in with however many hundreds of yards of intestines we have and you end up losing a lot of weight just from rotting crap that is in your system. There is a lot more than you think there is, trust me.

The cleanse isn't some magical "drink anti-oxidents and you will be cleansed!" diet, this is a "drink this drano and watch all the bull$#@! that's stuck rotting in your body come out for the next 10 days". It's pretty damn gross, to be honest, but in the end you feel like a million bucks... like you were born yesterday.. 






> I'm wondering where you think you gained the muscle/strength?  
> 
> You say you've become "leaner" from this....but the body doesn't gain muscle without protein.  It's called Ketosis. (gluconeogenesis).   There's no way around it that over the course of this thing your body ate some of it's muscle....biology doesn't lie.



Ya, even though there are omega fatty acids in maple syrup, as I showed in the analysis last page, there is a chance that a small amount of muscle is lost during the 10 days, but I guarantee it is not significant. 

The reason he feels stronger is because he's had his energy restored and is able to better absorb nutrients. In the long run he'll be better off because his metabolism will work much better.  In the weeks after I went on that diet, I woke up in the morning NOT TIRED. It freaked me out. I was working at 7AM during that time and I have never been that way in my entire life.. I always had and still wake up now tired as $#@!, I should probably do the diet again some day.

----------


## hadenough

I can vouch for everything danno is saying.  I'm on my 19th day and you should have seen what was in the toilet this morning, and its been like that every morning since I began.  I'm not eating any solids, I don't even use the pulp from the lemons.  I bet I've lost 5 lbs of $#@! that was stuck in my colon, and I was a healthy weight when I began. I'm 30 years old, but I could tell that my stomach wasn't as flat as it used to be.  It is now.  

As far as the strength thing goes, I'll admit, I probably have lost a very, VERY small ammount of muscle, but the positive mood and loss of fat makes you feel stronger, and without a doubt more flexible.  I can jump up and down without all the heaving and grunting that comes with age.  Yesterday I went for a 15 mile bike ride, which normally would have worn me out.  Instead, I felt like I could have gone for another 10 or longer.  I'm confident that as soon as I've returned to eating I will gain any strength that I've lost and then some because of the increased absorption of nutrients that results from the cleanse. 

I'll put it to ya this way.  It would seem that after 19 days, I wouldn't even recognize myself.  But its actually quite the opposite.  I don't even own any scales, but I would say I've lost 10 lbs.  Down from 185 to 175 and I'm 6' tall.  No one, except my wife, has even said anything about how I look.  My wife only says I feel thin when she hugs me.  No one has said, "youve lost weight" or "you look skinny".  I still go to work, do chores, and anything else thats required.  It really hasn't affected me much at all.

----------


## MelissaWV

Once again... I think a huge distinction should be made between dannno's suggestions, and being on your 19th day of drinking lemonade and maple syrup.

----------


## hadenough

Alot of people have gone 40 days on the cleanse.  I think the lemonade has over 100 calories per glass, and I usually drink six glasses a day, but you can have up to twelve.  Grade B maple syrup is thick and rich and I've been told full of vitamins and minerals.  Lemon juice has lots of good stuff, and even the cayenne pepper has vitamins in it.  Not to say you could live on this, but for 20-30 days doesn't seem like too big of a deal to me.  It did at first, thats why they say to go 10 days at first to build up your confidence.  Your not going to die from 20 or 30 days of drinking some health lemonade.  

It is important, however, to pick a time for cleansing when you aren't pressed by too many responsibilities.  I picked January because it is the off season at my job and can take it relatively easy at work.  I will have spurts of energy when I get some work done, then I can relax a little and just go through the motions.  Also, not much going on when I'm off work either.  Its January, after all.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

this sounds dangerous and gross

----------


## reardenstone

> I've heard that this is dangerous and a load of $#@!.


The last part may be the point of it.

----------


## hadenough

Well it doesn't really matter what you heard or what it sounds like, cause I feel like a million bucks.  How are you feeling?  Probably not as good as I am.

Sorry for responding to such pointless criticism, I just couldn't help it.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Well it doesn't really matter what you heard or what it sounds like, cause I feel like a million bucks.  How are you feeling?  Probably not as good as I am.
> 
> Sorry for responding to such pointless criticism, I just couldn't help it.


Not feeling well, personally, thanks for asking!

Ah wait.  This was just to start some kind of "I'm better than you because I pooped out all my toxins" contest.  

I see what you did there!

----------


## dannno

Is there anybody here who has any credibility (has done the diet per the instructions) who is willing to criticize the diet as "dangerous" or that it doesn't benefit one in the long-term?

Anybody?



Bueller??








Buelller???

----------


## dannno

> Not feeling well, personally, thanks for asking!


I know I said this another way before, but within a couple weeks or so after the diet, I was waking up feeling like it was the middle of the day and I'd already had a couple cups of coffee (wasn't drinking coffee at the time) and I was starting work at 7am. I hate the morning, I have never been a morning person.. but I was much better at it for a while after the diet.

I am not aware of ANYTHING that can do this besides stimulants, and there were no stimulants involved. This is like the most ultimately healthy thing you can do and there are people coming in saying it is dangerous without researching it and telling us that there is no benefit without actually doing it. 

Skepticism is healthy, but this is pretty ridiculous.

----------


## Danke

> Is there anybody here who has any credibility (has done the diet per the instructions) who is willing to criticize the diet as "dangerous" or that it doesn't benefit one in the long-term?
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> Bueller??
> 
> Buelller???



Well, I don't have any credibility, but I did the MC for 28 straight days last March/April.


I lost quiet a few pounds (some muscle too ).  But it was worthwhile.  I did not experience the big energy gain many seem to get.

I know a few people locally that swear by it.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I know I said this another way before, but within a couple weeks or so after the diet, I was waking up feeling like it was the middle of the day and I'd already had a couple cups of coffee (wasn't drinking coffee at the time) and I was starting work at 7am. I hate the morning, I have never been a morning person.. but I was much better at it for a while after the diet.
> 
> I am not aware of ANYTHING that can do this besides stimulants, and there were no stimulants involved. This is like the most ultimately healthy thing you can do and there are people coming in saying it is dangerous without researching it and telling us that there is no benefit without actually doing it. 
> 
> Skepticism is healthy, but this is pretty ridiculous.


I'm not one of the ones saying there's no benefit.  I am, however, saying there is a world of difference between doing this for awhile and doing it for forty days.  Somehow, that distinction seems lost on some.  Doing this from time to time within the habit of a fairly healthy diet seems like a grand idea.  It's not something I can do, personally, but all the best to those that do and get great health benefits from it.  Saying this is perfectly okay to do for over a month is stretching it a bit, though, even by your own admission

----------


## dannno

Danke, why did you do it for 28 days?

How did you come off the diet?

----------


## Danke

> Danke, why did you do it for 28 days?
> 
> How did you come off the diet?


Why 28 days?   I donno, I did like seeing the pounds come off.


On the 29th day I celebrated with beer and popcorn, still celebrating actually.


Seriously though, well my regular diet isn't the greatest.

----------


## dannno

> Why 28 days?   I donno, I did like seeing the pounds come off.
> 
> 
> On the 29th day I celebrated with beer and popcorn, still celebrating actually.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, well my regular diet isn't the greatest.



Ya you're supposed to come off with fruit juice the first day, then whole fruit and fruit juice the second day, raw fruit and veggies the third day, then by the 4th day you can do like a veggie soup or steamed veggies and fruit, then after that if you MUST eat meat you can start with chicken broth and veggies, then eventually move on to whole meat, dairy, eggs, etc, but the diet of course recommends organic vegan indefinitely, I'm not convinced that is the best option for every person.

Had you done the diet for 10-12 days and then came off properly and ate healthy for a couple months, you would have lost more weight than staying on the diet for a month then going back to a not very optimal diet.

----------


## hadenough

> Not feeling well, personally, thanks for asking!
> 
> Ah wait.  This was just to start some kind of "I'm better than you because I pooped out all my toxins" contest.  
> 
> I see what you did there!



I was just repaying kind with kind.  Not my greatest moment.

Not feeling well?  You should master cleanse!




> Why 28 days?   I donno, I did like seeing the pounds come off.
> 
> 
> On the 29th day I celebrated with beer and popcorn, still celebrating actually.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, well my regular diet isn't the greatest.


That's why I'm doing it.  My regular diet has been pretty much a "see food" diet.  I've never gained much weight from it, but I knew there was some crap in there that needed to come out.  I really don't mind looking a little thin either.  After all, my belly wasn't what it used to be.  Plenty of time to celebrate later.

----------


## hadenough

> Ya you're supposed to come off with fruit juice the first day, then whole fruit and fruit juice the second day, raw fruit and veggies the third day, then by the 4th day you can do like a veggie soup or steamed veggies and fruit, then after that if you MUST eat meat you can start with chicken broth and veggies, then eventually move on to whole meat, dairy, eggs, etc, but the diet of course recommends organic vegan indefinitely, I'm not convinced that is the best option for every person.
> 
> Had you done the diet for 10-12 days and then came off properly and ate healthy for a couple months, you would have lost more weight than staying on the diet for a month then going back to a not very optimal diet.



Yeah, they say that breaking the fast is the most important part.  I'm gonna eat alot of raw fruit and vegetables when I'm done.  I still haven't lost all craving for junk food, but it has diminished significantly.

----------


## dannno

> Yeah, they say that breaking the fast is the most important part.  I'm gonna eat alot of raw fruit and vegetables when I'm done.  I still haven't lost all craving for junk food, but it has diminished significantly.


What you'll find when you come off the diet is that the raw fruits and veggies will be extremely satisfying, sort of like eating a steak before. That's when your body starts training itself about what is actually healthy and what isn't, which is a big reason why coming off the diet is so important like you said.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I was just repaying kind with kind.  Not my greatest moment.
> 
> Not feeling well?  You should master cleanse.


Thankfully I won't take you up on that.  It'd be a charming way to end up in a coma, but at least my bowels would be clean.  

Just the same as everything I choose to do isn't good for everyone, the things you choose may not be good for some.

----------


## Danke

> Ya you're supposed to come off with fruit juice the first day, then whole fruit and fruit juice the second day, raw fruit and veggies the third day, then by the 4th day you can do like a veggie soup or steamed veggies and fruit, then after that if you MUST eat meat you can start with chicken broth and veggies, then eventually move on to whole meat, dairy, eggs, etc, but the diet of course recommends organic vegan indefinitely, I'm not convinced that is the best option for every person.
> 
> Had you done the diet for 10-12 days and then came off properly and ate healthy for a couple months, you would have lost more weight than staying on the diet for a month then going back to a not very optimal diet.


Yes mother.

(I did read up before jumping in, jeez).

----------


## hadenough

> you won't be tired like you want to sleep, more like relaxed like you want to meditate. I'm trying to think of a good analogy, but essentially it puts your body in a state where it is not demanding what it normally does.



I know exactly what you're talking about.  In fact, I think the greatest benefit I've experienced with this is that I'm more........................at ease.  Everything just flows and I just feel more peaceful.  Like you said, like you want to meditate.

----------


## hadenough

Well I called it quits today.  21 days, feels good.  Cooking some soup now and had the best glass of OJ in my life a few hours ago.  I could have gone longer, but I felt it was time to end it.  Besides, this is my first one, I gotta have a reasonable record to break next time.  That soup smells so damn good, its going to be hard to wait till tomorrow to eat it.

----------


## hadenough

One more update.  I weighed myself shortly after breaking the fast yesterday and I've lost 13 pounds.  Down from 185 to 172.  Then, last night, I couldn't resist food any longer and wound up eating a bowl of soup and munching on some other healthy foods.  I was worried about having an upset stomach, but it never happened.  Woke up early today feeling good.  I hope it keeps up.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

STARTED THE 'MASTER CLEANSE' THE MORNING OF MAY 31st. WHEN I BEGAN I 
WEIGHED APPROX. 211 {MY SCALE WAS BROKEN, WENT TO WALMART AND 
GOT A NEW ONE}. MY WEIGHT IS NOW '205'. IT SEEMS AS THOUGH I'M LOSING
APPROX. 2LBS. A DAY. I HAVE A 'REBOUNDER' WHICH I DO 40 MINUTES A DAY. I 
ALSO WALK 5-7 MILES ON THE WEEK-ENDS, SO HOPEFULLY I WILL MAINTAIN THE 
2LB. A DAY WEIGHT LOSS.

I'M ON DAY 5 AND DOWN TO 205. MY GOAL IS TO DROP TO BETWEEN 182-185.

I WILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '6' of the Master Cleanse Diet.

*morning weigh-in  { 204.6 lbs }

from here on out I will be weighing myself first thing in the 
morning and logging it down here.

I will be making a '7 mile' hike today. That should burn off at least
2 lbs., I hope. Day '6' and no really bad hunger pangs, I'm surprised.
Lets hope it stays that way. I've got a long way to go.

I'm off. Will be back again tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '7' of the Master Cleanse Diet.

*morning weigh-in {203.6}

Not 2 lbs. a day, but still dropping. It appears to fluctuate between 2 lbs. 
and 1 lb. a day. Very hungry last evening, but toughing it out.

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '8' of the Master Cleanse Diet.

*morning weigh-in {202.8}

Not dropping as fast as I would like, but still dropping, so I'll
take it. Should drop below 200 lbs. this week and that will be
 a big 'boost', since I have not been below 200 in ages. Was
somewhat hungry and very fatigued yesterday, but toughed 
it out.

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '9' of the the Master Cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in { 201.6 }

Still dropping at a rate of approx. 1 lb. a day. Pushing to get
it up to 2 lbs. a day. 

The diet calls for 2 table spoons of lemon juice and 2 table spoons
of grade B maple syrup. That was a little bit too sweet for me so
I have reduced it down to 1 table spoon of maple syrup. The added
benefit fit is that it reduces my calorie intake by almost half.

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

----------


## Todd

And some people on here say this is not a weight loss plan....yet that's what people are using it for.

----------


## MelissaWV

> And some people on here say this is not a weight loss plan....yet that's what people are using it for.


Clean organs and bowels for liberty.

----------


## AdamT

Started a cleanse yesterday, going for 2 weeks.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '10' of the Master Cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in { 200.8 }

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in

----------


## idirtify

The whole idea of detoxification reactions during cleanses is crap (no pun intended). There are many cases in which the cleanse programs overtly lie to the user. The first that comes to mind is the gall bladder cleanse that uses olive oil and lemon juice and Epsom salts. The program claims you will feel lousy and end up defecating gallstones, but its just the lemon juice and oil causing both. Watch out for shams when it comes to alternative healings. And then when you factor in the placebo effect, you have an impossible maze of confusion about real efficacy. While there are lots of good nutrients available and lots of good health practices, there are also lots of charlatans  buyer beware. Probably the biggest improvement in health for 99% of Americans is to drink LOTS more water. Americans have a unique hatred of water. In 20 years of drinking over a gallon a day, I have NEVER come across a person who gave me an honest answer about their daily water intake or were willing to increase it. People will claim that they drink plenty of water but its virtually NEVER true. Few deficiencies have more health ramifications than chronic dehydration.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '11' of the Master Cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in { 199.6 }

YAY!! Below 200!! A 'major' milestone for me. Next 
milestone (195). 


Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

----------


## Todd

> The whole idea of detoxification reactions during cleanses is crap (no pun intended). There are many cases in which the cleanse programs overtly lie to the user. The first that comes to mind is the gall bladder cleanse that uses olive oil and lemon juice and Epsom salts. The program claims you will feel lousy and end up defecating gallstones, but its just the lemon juice and oil causing both. Watch out for shams when it comes to alternative healings. And then when you factor in the placebo effect, you have an impossible maze of confusion about real efficacy. While there are lots of good nutrients available and lots of good health practices, there are also lots of charlatans  buyer beware. Probably the biggest improvement in health for 99% of Americans is to drink LOTS more water. Americans have a unique hatred of water. In 20 years of drinking over a gallon a day, I have NEVER come across a person who gave me an honest answer about their daily water intake or were willing to increase it. People will claim that they drink plenty of water but its virtually NEVER true. Few deficiencies have more health ramifications than chronic dehydration.


Not to mention if you want to lose weight, you can achieve the same results with a fraction of the health risks this crap offers by consuming organic green drinks made of veggies and fruits, and taking in lots of organic teas, and water while EXERCISING.   
Losing weight isn't rocket science.  It's been diet, aerobics and resistance training since the inception of human biology.
If your using the master cleanse for a weight loss diet, then you're essentially doing nothing different than the anorexic.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '12' of the Master cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in { 198.8 }

For me the week-ends are hardest, but I'm gonna tough it out.
Have a nice week-end everybody.

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '13' of the Master Cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in { 197.6 }

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '14' of the Master Cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in { 196.4 }

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

Have a nice Sunday everyone.

----------


## Baptist

I've done water-only fasts and that works fine for me.  Drank 2-4 gallons of water a day when doing it.  
(note: fasts were for spiritual reasons not health).

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '15' of the Master Cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in {195.8 }

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.


Have a nice day everyone.

----------


## virgil47

This program seems like a sure fire way to kill a diabetic. If you are going to screw around with this type of stuff make very sure you don't have an unknown ailment that can kill you.

----------


## MelissaWV

> This program seems like a sure fire way to kill a diabetic. If you are going to screw around with this type of stuff make very sure you don't have an unknown ailment that can kill you.


Yep, or anyone with any blood sugar trouble, or people with any sort of specific dietary requirements in general, really.  But you can lose weight!

----------


## virgil47

> Yep, or anyone with any blood sugar trouble, or people with any sort of specific dietary requirements in general, really.  But you can lose weight!


LOL. Yep you'll have the thinest body in the morg.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '16' of the Master Cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in { 194.4 }

Will be back tomorrow with my morning weigh-in.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Day '17' and {my final}day of The Master Cleanse Diet

*morning weigh-in { 193.4 } for a {17} pound drop.
My goal was {185}, so I fell 8 pounds short, but I'm 
still feeling really good.

Will now begin to ease off of the diet starting with
some apple sauce and then fresh fruit for the next
few days.

I'm very confident that I "will" make my goal of 185....

----------


## Elwar

> I'm very confident that I "will" make my goal of 185....


Good job. My wife and I just started this diet yesterday. I couldn't do the saltwater drink in the morning...it was just wrong. It's like getting a mouthful of ocean water.

----------


## Ninja Homer

It should be kept in mind that the purpose of the master cleanse is to cleanse... losing weight is a side effect.  Most people put some of the weight back on very quickly when they stop the cleanse, just because their body is normalizing after a period of relatively low calorie intake.  After the quick weight gain, overweight people will continue losing weight long after the cleanse is over though, just because their body is working so much better.  You usually have a lot more energy, and as long as you don't go back to old bad eating habits you'll continue to get healthier.

----------


## Elwar

I bought the Grade A syrup instead of Grade B or C (I couldn't find any at the store). What's the reason for B or C and not A?

----------


## MelissaWV

> It should be kept in mind that the purpose of the master cleanse is to cleanse... losing weight is a side effect.  Most people put some of the weight back on very quickly when they stop the cleanse, just because their body is normalizing after a period of relatively low calorie intake.  After the quick weight gain, overweight people will continue losing weight long after the cleanse is over though, just because their body is working so much better.  You usually have a lot more energy, and as long as you don't go back to old bad eating habits you'll continue to get healthier.


This has been said repeatedly throughout the thread, but seems to fall on deaf ears.  You'll notice it being called a "diet" and people hopping on it to lose weight rapidly.

----------


## Gingerbreadman

> Good job. My wife and I just started this diet yesterday. I couldn't do the saltwater drink in the morning...it was just wrong. It's like getting a mouthful of ocean water.


Thanks Elwar. And hey, don't feel like the "Lone Ranger". I  to could only
tolerate 'one' dose of that salt water...yuk!!  

Good luck on your 'fast'.

----------


## dannno

> I bought the Grade A syrup instead of Grade B or C (I couldn't find any at the store). What's the reason for B or C and not A?


A isn't really going to cut it.. 

Grade C is the sap out of the tree basically I guess and B is I suppose slightly more processed.. but both of those are fine..  Grade A has the nutrients filtered out of it, you gotta get Grade B to get the nutrients you need for the duration of the fast.

Try a health food store.. whole foods will have it if there is one reasonably close to you.

----------


## idirtify

> It seems to be working for me


Sorry but what exactly is the Cleanse supposed to cleanse? Please dont make me go back and search the whole thread.

----------


## dannno

> Sorry but what exactly is the “Cleanse” supposed to cleanse? Please don’t make me go back and search the whole thread.


Old food, mucus, toxins, nasty bull$#@! from your unhealthy diet.. you'll be $#@!tin that stuff out for days after you've stopped eating and don't have any food to speak of in your system. It's pretty gnarly.  The results after you are done are that it will enhance your metabolism and increase your nutrient uptake so you will have a lot more energy once the diet is over. You're supposed to eat mostly fruit and then slowly go back to organic fruit and veggies after the diet.. then if you HAVE to, go back to eating meat some days or a week later, starting with broth...

----------


## idirtify

> Old food, mucus, toxins, nasty bull$#@! from your unhealthy diet.. you'll be $#@!tin that stuff out for days after you've stopped eating and don't have any food to speak of in your system. It's pretty gnarly.  The results after you are done are that it will enhance your metabolism and increase your nutrient uptake so you will have a lot more energy once the diet is over. You're supposed to eat mostly fruit and then slowly go back to organic fruit and veggies after the diet.. then if you HAVE to, go back to eating meat some days or a week later, starting with broth...


Thats what I thought. 

The dirty colon and the whole principle of cleansing and detoxification is one of the oldest health myths; dating back to early medicine and the old sanitoriums. The design of all the cleanses is to deceive you into believing that old toxins are being defecated. Be guaranteed that you are $#@!ting what you are eating and nothing more. If you truly had impacted fecal matter in your colon for long periods of time, you would have died of intestinal sepsis long ago. Besides, if you did, it would readily show up in x-ray-type observations. Same with mucus, I imagine. Now that is not to say that there are no other health benefits of cleanses, but they would only be incidental. There are lots of benefits from certain fibers and herbs and fruits and etc, but its not for the reasons given.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Thats what I thought. 
> 
> The dirty colon and the whole principle of cleansing and detoxification is one of the oldest health myths; dating back to early medicine and the old sanitoriums. The design of all the cleanses is to deceive you into believing that old toxins are being defecated. Be guaranteed that you are $#@!ting what you are eating and nothing more. If you truly had impacted fecal matter in your colon for long periods of time, you would have died of intestinal sepsis long ago. Besides, if you did, it would readily show up in x-ray-type observations. Same with mucus, I imagine. Now that is not to say that there are no other health benefits of cleanses, but they would only be incidental. There are lots of benefits from certain fibers and herbs and fruits and etc, but its not for the reasons given.


It's not a colon cleanse.  RTFM:
http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf
http://www.cyberclass.net/mastercleanser.htm

----------


## Gingerbreadman

Another 'exceptional' colon cleanser is the "Blessed Herbs" cleanse. 
I took the cleanse several years ago and was stunned. At around
the seventh day of the cleanse you will see things come out of
you that will be shocking. I was skeptical after seeing the photos
on their website, but became a believer once I hit day seven of the 
cleanse.

http://www.blessedherbs.com/bh/test_photo

----------


## idirtify

> It's not a colon cleanse.  RTFM:
> http://healthandlight.com/TheMasterCleanse.pdf
> http://www.cyberclass.net/mastercleanser.htm


Then, as I asked previously, what does it cleanse? 

I glanced at your first link and it appears to be all about colon cleansing. What part of your links did you want me to see? Please quote them.

----------


## idirtify

> Another 'exceptional' colon cleanser is the "Blessed Herbs" cleanse. 
> I took the cleanse several years ago and was stunned. At around
> the seventh day of the cleanse you will see things come out of
> you that will be shocking. I was skeptical after seeing the photos
> on their website, but became a believer once I hit day seven of the 
> cleanse.
> 
> http://www.blessedherbs.com/bh/test_photo


That’s just another deception. It’s not doing what they say. What comes out of your colon is nothing more than what went into your mouth. Any program that includes things like fibrous herbs and psillium will produce that kind of gelatinous fecal material.

That being said, there are benefits from changing/reducing your intake and giving a rest/break to your GI system; which is the system most subject to chemical stress and tissue depletion, and most dependant on tissue regeneration. IOW there are benefits from repairing damage caused by toxins which can be formed by bad digestion, but there is no validity to the claim that benefits come from “detoxification”. With lousy dietary practices, those “toxins” are constantly being created, but they are immediately excreted; they don’t hang around and become like plaque in arteries (which can easily be observed btw).

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Then, as I asked previously, what does it cleanse? 
> 
> I glanced at your first link and it appears to be all about colon cleansing. What part of your links did you want me to see? Please quote them.


Purpose:
To dissolve and eliminate toxins and congestion that have formed in any part of the body.                                   
To cleanse the kidneys and the digestive system.
To purify the glands and cells throughout the entire body.
To eliminate all unusable waste and hardened material in the joints and muscles.
To relieve pressures and irritation in the nerves, arteries, and blood vessels.
To build a healthy bloodstream.
To keep youth and elasticity regardless of our years.

----------


## MelissaWV

And to kill diabetics

----------


## Ninja Homer

> And to kill diabetics


Just need to follow the diabetic instructions and talk to your doctor about it:

SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS FOR DIABETICS
Diabetes is the result of a deficiency diet consisting in part of white sugar and white flour. The lemonade
with molasses is an ideal way to correct this deficiency. FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS CAREFULLY
FOR BEST RESULTS. The molasses supplies the necessary elements for the pancreas to produce
insulin. As the necessary elements are supplied to the pancreas, the amount of insulin taken may also
be gradually reduced as an example.
On the first day use a scant tablespoon of molasses to each glass of lemonade and reduce insulin by
about 10 units. Daily from then on reduce the insulin as you increase the molasses to 2 full tablespoons
per glass. When this proportion has been reached the insulin can normally be eliminated; then replace
the molasses with 2 tablespoons of maple syrup in each glass. Make regular checks of the sugar level in
the urine and blood to satisfy you and eliminate any possible fear. Vita Flex and color therapy may be
used to advantage to stimulate the liver, pancreas, and spleen and thus insure proper use of the minerals
supplied. Many people have found they no longer have need for insulin. They must be sure to follow
every detail of the recommended diet as explained in the following pages.
Blend a part of the lemon skin and pulp with the lemonade in a blender for further cleansing and laxative
effect. (Note: commercially procured lemons may have had their skins dyed with yellow coloring and
may have been subjected to poisonous insect sprays be sure to peel off the outer skin if you cannot get
uncolored, organically grown lemons.) The properties in the lemon skin also act as a haemostatic to
prevent excess bleeding and to prevent clotting internally should there be any such prevailing condition.
(Dont worry normal conditions will continue during menstrual periods.)
Adding the cayenne pepper is necessary as it breaks up mucus and increases warmth by building the
blood for an additional lift. It also adds many of the B and C vitamins.
Mint tea may be used occasionally during this diet as a pleasant change and to assist further in the
cleansing. Its chlorophyll helps as a purifier, neutralizing many mouth and body odors that are released
during the cleansing period.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Just need to follow the diabetic instructions and talk to your doctor about it:
> 
> SPECIAL INSTRUCTIONS FOR DIABETICS
> *Diabetes is the result of a deficiency diet consisting in part of white sugar and white flour.* The lemonade
> with molasses is an ideal way to correct this deficiency. FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS CAREFULLY
> FOR BEST RESULTS. The molasses supplies the necessary elements for the pancreas to produce
> insulin. As the necessary elements are supplied to the pancreas, the amount of insulin taken may also
> be gradually reduced as an example.
> On the first day use a scant tablespoon of molasses to each glass of lemonade and reduce insulin by
> ...


The bolded parts are absolutely false and ridiculously dangerous.  Most diabetics aren't on insulin.  Diabetes is also not exclusively or even majority the result of a "bad diet."  Even if I knew nothing else about it, the stupidity exhibited on this page alone would be enough for me not to want to participate.  

Now it's a cure for Diabetes, too.  It's amazing!  But if you act now, you'll get a ShamWOW for free!  And we'll double your order!  

I'll pass.  Good luck, though.  

Also... to the other poster... if the miracle herbs or whatever were so amazing and outstanding, how'd you wind up on this clease?  Why not go back to the other?  Or is it that you were simply trying to lose weight?  

I wonder what happened to diet and exercise in this country... what a way to spend some of the precious few days given to us on the planet.  "I was amazed at my poop!"

----------


## dannno

> That’s what I thought. 
> 
> The “dirty colon” and the whole principle of “cleansing” and “detoxification” is one of the oldest health myths; dating back to early medicine and the old “sanitoriums”. The design of all the “cleanses” is to deceive you into believing that “old toxins” are being defecated. Be guaranteed that you are $#@!ting what you are eating and nothing more. If you truly had impacted fecal matter in your colon for long periods of time, you would have died of intestinal sepsis long ago. Besides, if you did, it would readily show up in x-ray-type observations. Same with “mucus”, I imagine. Now that is not to say that there are no other health benefits of “cleanses”, but they would only be incidental. There are lots of benefits from certain fibers and herbs and fruits and etc, but it’s not for the reasons given.


Dude, you're totally full of $#@!, literally, try the diet yourself and you'll see what I'm talking about. You probably have pounds of mucus and food throughout your intestines, you'll see that $#@! come out days and days and days later. It's not just the colon, I said in my post that you have 28 feet of intestines, so you clearly didn't read my post very carefully.

----------


## dannno

> Now it's a cure for Diabetes, too.  It's amazing!  But if you act now, you'll get a ShamWOW for free!  And we'll double your order!


Ya, cause, you know, I'm in the lemon and maple syrup business, and that's why I'm suggesting this to everybody 

It is a miracle diet that cures numerous ailments and vastly increases metabolism and nutrient uptake. That is nothing short of fact in my mind, I've seen it for myself. I wouldn't be surprised if it helps people with diabetes.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Ya, cause, you know, I'm in the lemon and maple syrup business, and that's why I'm suggesting this to everybody 
> 
> It is a miracle diet that cures numerous ailments. I wouldn't be surprised if it helps people with diabetes.


You're not the one claiming it cures diabetes.

You know what really helps diabetics?  Eating fresh, good food in reasonable portions at rational intervals, and taking things like cinnamon to eliminate spikes and valleys in blood sugar.

Anyhow, massively off-topic.  I hope someone doesn't wind up on this cleanse who has nutritional requirements it doesn't adequately meet.  At that point, sadly, it'll be regulated out of existence just for Government giggles.

----------


## dannno

> You're not the one claiming it cures diabetes.
> 
> You know what really helps diabetics?  Eating fresh, good food in reasonable portions at rational intervals, and taking things like cinnamon to eliminate spikes and valleys in blood sugar.
> 
> Anyhow, massively off-topic.  I hope someone doesn't wind up on this cleanse who has nutritional requirements it doesn't adequately meet.  At that point, sadly, it'll be regulated out of existence just for Government giggles.


Well it is my belief that most disease is caused by diet, and over time your body builds up so much of element X that comes from said diet, that over time your body has a difficult time uptaking element X from the intestine because it is saturated so this might be one reason it ends up saturating the intestines and colon. Then even if you stop eating things with element X and improve your diet, it continues leeching into your system. 

This diet is actually meant for people who are relatively healthy, but also it is definitely meant for people with crazy health problems that western medicine can't solve, and often helps those people because it helps put your body back in it's natural state by cleaning all that stuff out that is causing the problem. That is why you are supposed to eat organic fruit and veggies after you are done, so that you have a clean flora and whatever is lining your intestinal walls isn't leeching unhealthy stuff back into your system.

I don't know that it cures diabetes every time, but I would not be surprised if it has cured cases of it, and I don't doubt that it would improve life for diabetics if they chose to research carefully the diet and perform it carefully and properly while monitoring what is necessary, preferably with someone else who is highly knowledgeable about their condition who can help them.

----------


## idirtify

> Dude, you're totally full of $#@!, literally, try the diet yourself and you'll see what I'm talking about. You probably have pounds of mucus and food throughout your intestines, you'll see that $#@! come out days and days and days later. It's not just the colon, I said in my post that you have 28 feet of intestines, so you clearly didn't read my post very carefully.


Well I may be totally full of fecal matter at any moment, but I guarantee you it will be excreted within a maximum of 24 hours, since it does not hang up in any corner of my colon OR intestines for any amount of time. If any such blockage does occur, it is immediately catastrophic to the environment of the GI system.

If you want to continue to contend that pounds of mucus and food can hang up throughout the intestines, please provide evidence of something more than odd-shaped fecal material which is nothing more than the result of consumption of high-MUCOID (no coincidence) and high-fiber foods and herbs.

----------


## dannno

> Well I may be “totally full” of fecal matter at any moment, but I guarantee you it will be excreted within a maximum of 24 hours, since it does not “hang up” in any corner of my colon OR intestines for any amount of time. If any such blockage does occur, it is immediately catastrophic to the environment of the GI system.
> 
> If you want to continue to contend that “pounds of mucus and food” can hang up throughout the intestines, please provide evidence of something more than odd-shaped fecal material which is nothing more than the result of consumption of high-MUCOID (no coincidence) and high-fiber foods and herbs.


Why do I need to prove it to you? I already know it for myself, I'm just trying to give some advice to people. You are beyond skeptical over nothing.. it's $#@!ing lemon juice, maple syrup and cayenne pepper.. who cares if you drink that for 10 days? Tons of people do it and they are fine, in fact the vast majority say it was a positive life changing experience that vastly improves their overall health and well being.. in the LONG term..

The first time i saw somebody use this diet was about 16 years ago.. this isn't some new fad, it's been around for a while and people who know, know it works.

Your 24 hour maximum excretion theory is pretty bull$#@! considering you are $#@!ting solid material all the way through the 10 days of the diet without eating anything. You are $#@!ting stuff that you didn't just eat in the last few days. That's a pretty tell tail sign that you are wrong. You'd be absolutely blown away if you did it.

----------


## dannno

> Dr. William Donald Kelley, D.D.S., M.S.
> 
> If there were only one kind of pill that would help everybody, the cancer patient or otherwise, it would be "Okra-Pepsin-E3" made by Standard Process, Inc. It would probably do the nation’s health more good than any other one pill. It digests the mucus that coats the walls of many people’s small intestine. Certain foods, such as pasteurized milk and many cooked foods, cause the mucus buildup on the wall of the small intestine (raw foods do not cause this mucus buildup). The mucus coats the villi on the wall of the small intestine. The villi are like tiny fingers that stick out from the intestinal wall to absorb nutrients from the digested food, which is primarily liquid. The mucus on the villi blocks the absorption of nutrients from the food. Sometimes the mucus gets so thick and tough it is almost like a plastic film. Almost no nutrition can get through to the body. A person with a severe mucus buildup could take $1,000.00 worth of supplements a month along with a good diet and still get almost no nutritional value from them. He or she would be starving and therefore would want to eat more food including protein. That would lead to more of the pancreatic enzymes being used to digest the protein even though it could not be properly absorbed. When all the pancreatic enzymes are used up, there are none left in the blood to destroy cancer cells.
> 
> The okra is a very sticky, gooey, vegetable material. It tends to stick the pepsin enzyme to the mucus on the intestinal wall long enough to digest some of the mucus. The E-3 is a powerful tissue repair factor. It was originally developed for the patient with stomach ulcers or colitis.
> 
> If the Okra-Pepsin-E3 capsules are taken for a few days to several weeks, one after each meal (reduce the amount of capsules if diarrhea occurs), the mucus will gradually be digested. The blood can then receive more nutrients from the food, even if it is from a poor diet. Then, once a year, take the Okra-Pepsin-E3 capsules again for a few days or a week to keep the mucus from building back up.


http://www.whale.to/a/intestine.html


The lemonade diet does this, and much more. Of course you can eat regularly while taking the above pills.

----------


## teacherone

ya'll need to start differentiating between Type 1 diabetes and Type 2.

Type 1-- you got an auto-immune disease, your body attacked your pancreas, your pancreas, now dead, doesn't produce insulin, you gotta take multiple shots or wear an insulin pump the rest of your days. ain't no cure-- not even maple syrup will do the trick.

Type 2-- you're a fat $#@! and need to lose a few pounds because your perfectly healthy pancreas can't produce enough insulin to reach all your rolls. lose some weight, change your diet, and get off the meds permanently.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> Why do I need to prove it to you? I already know it for myself, I'm just trying to give some advice to people. You are beyond skeptical over nothing.. it's $#@!ing lemon juice, maple syrup and cayenne pepper.. who cares if you drink that for 10 days? Tons of people do it and they are fine, in fact the vast majority say it was a positive life changing experience that vastly improves their overall health and well being.. in the LONG term..
> 
> The first time i saw somebody use this diet was about 16 years ago.. this isn't some new fad, it's been around for a while and people who know, know it works.
> 
> Your 24 hour maximum excretion theory is pretty bull$#@! considering you are $#@!ting solid material all the way through the 10 days of the diet without eating anything. You are $#@!ting stuff that you didn't just eat in the last few days. That's a pretty tell tail sign that you are wrong. You'd be absolutely blown away if you did it.


The master cleanse has been around in this form since 1941, and it was probably around in other forms long, long before that.  How long has juice fasting been practiced?

All the fecal matter isn't just from the intestines.  Once the intestines are cleaned out, and the cleansing organs are given a break from processing processed foods, then the ingredients from the cleanse help to clean out other areas of the body.  Especially the lymphatic system, but a lot of other areas you wouldn't normally think of as well.  When the cleansing organs get blocked up, the whole body gets backed up with dead matter, and that's what causes most of the modern "incurable" diseases.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

My 2 cents on diet in general...

There's a little truth in "cleansing", but it has more to do with fasting. Fasting for a day every week or two is actually pretty good for your system. (Unless you have a pre-existing condition that makes it dangerous).

Taking in the minimum number of calories (to stay alive and not turn anorexic) is also very good for you in the long run. *Moderation is key*. A *balanced* diet high in fiber and unprocessed (or less processed) food is all you need.

For extra health, some foods have advantages (a short, non-comprehensive list):

- Tomatoes
- Garlic
- Extra Virgin Olive Oil
- Ground flax seed
- A little chocolate.
- A little red wine.
- Raw or dry-roasted almonds.
- Well-washed spinach.
- Well-washed Fruits, nuts and vegetables in general (especially home-grown).

Avoid over-processed foods, especially meat products like sausages, hot dogs, fast food, hamburger (unless it is guaranteed to be single-cow source, Costco butcher shop is a good option), etc... Avoid hydrogenated (or partially hydrogenated) oils/fats in everything! Get some exercise!

----------


## jsu718

I will say this... I have fasted for 7 days before, just water, and have gotten exactly the same "results" as that of what people are saying they got from the master cleanse. Looking at things from the standpoint of someone who not a doctor but thinks logically and actually teaches science, the syrup is simply carbs for energy, lemonade is simply extra calories and flavor, and the pepper is just an appetite suppressant for those of weak will. This is nothing different than any other fad starvation diet out there. If you have less than 500 calories a day your brain will not function properly, and at anything less than 1200 calories a day your body will simply feed on itself. There is nothing about the ingredients that makes this diet work any differently or provide any magical "nutrients" that any others don't.

----------


## Ninja Homer

> I will say this... I have fasted for 7 days before, just water, and have gotten exactly the same "results" as that of what people are saying they got from the master cleanse. Looking at things from the standpoint of someone who not a doctor but thinks logically and actually teaches science, the syrup is simply carbs for energy, lemonade is simply extra calories and flavor, and the pepper is just an appetite suppressant for those of weak will. This is nothing different than any other fad starvation diet out there. If you have less than 500 calories a day your brain will not function properly, and at anything less than 1200 calories a day your body will simply feed on itself. There is nothing about the ingredients that makes this diet work any differently or provide any magical "nutrients" that any others don't.


*Maple Syrup*
"The maple syrup has a large variety of minerals and vitamins. Naturally the mineral and vitamin content will vary according to the area where the trees grow and the mineral content in the soil. These are the minerals found in average samples of syrup from Vermont: sodium, potassium, calcium, magnesium, manganese, iron, copper, phosphorus, sulphhur, chlorine and silicon. Vitamin A, B1, B2, B6, and C, nicotinic acid and pantothenic acid are also present in the syrup."

*Lemon*
"The lemon is a loosening and cleansing agent with many important building factors. The ability of the elements in the lemon and in the maple syrup working together creates these desired results.
Its 49% potassium strengthens and energizes the heart, stimulates and builds the kidneys and adrenal glands.
Its oxygen builds vitality.
Its carbon acts as a motor stimulant.
Its hydrogen activates the sensory nervous system.
Its calcium strengthens and builds the lungs.
Its phosphorus knits the bones, stimulates and builds the brain for clearer thinking.
Its sodium encourages tissue building.
Its magnesium acts as a blood alkalizer.
Its iron builds the red corpuscles to rapidly correct the most common forms of anemia.
Its chlorine cleanses the blood plasma.
Its silicon aids the thyroid for deeper breathing.
The natural iron, copper, calcium, carbon, and hydrogen found in the sweetening supplies more building and cleansing material. It truly is a perfect combination for cleansing, eliminating, healing, and building. Hence, supplements are not needed during the diet and may actually interfere with its cleansing action.

Blend a part of the lemon skin and pulp with the lemonade in a blender for further cleansing and laxative effect. (Note: commercially grown lemons may have had their skins dyed with yellow colouring and may have been subjected to poisonous insect sprays - be sure to peel off the outer skin if you cannot get uncoloured, organically grown lemons.) The properties in the lemon skin also act as a hemostatic to prevent excess bleeding and to  prevent clotting internally should there be any such prevailing condition. (Don't worry - normal conditions will occur during the menstrual periods.) "

*Cayenne*
"Adding cayenne pepper is necessary as it breaks up mucus and increases warmth by building the blood for an additional lift. It also adds many of the B and C vitamins."

----------


## jsu718

> *Maple Syrup*
> "The maple syrup has a large variety of minerals and vitamins. Naturally the mineral and vitamin content will vary according to the area where the trees grow and the mineral content in the soil. These are the minerals found in average samples of syrup from Vermont: sodium, potassium, calcium, magnesium, manganese, iron, copper, phosphorus, sulphhur, chlorine and silicon. Vitamin A, B1, B2, B6, and C, nicotinic acid and pantothenic acid are also present in the syrup."
> 
> *Lemon*
> "The lemon is a loosening and cleansing agent with many important building factors. The ability of the elements in the lemon and in the maple syrup working together creates these desired results.
> Its 49% potassium strengthens and energizes the heart, stimulates and builds the kidneys and adrenal glands.
> Its oxygen builds vitality.
> Its carbon acts as a motor stimulant.
> Its hydrogen activates the sensory nervous system.
> ...


The problem is that none of that is actually true.

Also, Grade B isn't any more or less processed than Grade A syrup, they are simply collected in different temperatures or different times of the year and therefore contain slightly different flavors and color. The nutritional difference is negligible.

----------


## idirtify

> Why do I need to prove it to you? I already know it for myself, I'm just trying to give some advice to people. You are beyond skeptical over nothing.. it's $#@!ing lemon juice, maple syrup and cayenne pepper.. who cares if you drink that for 10 days? Tons of people do it and they are fine, in fact the vast majority say it was a positive life changing experience that vastly improves their overall health and well being.. in the LONG term..
> 
> The first time i saw somebody use this diet was about 16 years ago.. this isn't some new fad, it's been around for a while and people who know, know it works.
> 
> Your 24 hour maximum excretion theory is pretty bull$#@! considering you are $#@!ting solid material all the way through the 10 days of the diet without eating anything. You are $#@!ting stuff that you didn't just eat in the last few days. That's a pretty tell tail sign that you are wrong. You'd be absolutely blown away if you did it.


You are making an exceptional claim; one that is not founded in any science that I am aware of. I would think you would want to back it up with exceptional evidence; evidence that not only supports your claim, but also serves your credibility. Do you not care about your credibility?

AnywayI just did a little research into the master cleanse. While it appears that more than one cleanse is being discussed here, and the master cleanse does not use any psillium fiber, it DOES include lots of fiber. It claims to be a liquid program, but thats a deceptive term. It doesnt take a detective to find the solid food in the master cleanse. If you are to drink at least 12 glasses of lemon juice per day with at least 1 tablespoon of Cayenne Pepper Powder in each glass, it adds up to eating at least a whole pound of fresh peppers a day.

----------


## idirtify

> The master cleanse has been around in this form since 1941, and it was probably around in other forms long, long before that.  How long has juice fasting been practiced?
> 
> All the fecal matter isn't just from the intestines.  Once the intestines are cleaned out, and the cleansing organs are given a break from processing processed foods, then the ingredients from the cleanse help to clean out other areas of the body.  Especially the lymphatic system, but a lot of other areas you wouldn't normally think of as well.  When the cleansing organs get blocked up, the whole body gets backed up with dead matter, and that's what causes most of the modern "incurable" diseases.


Thats not quite accurate. Cleanses can provide health benefits, but not for the reasons you describe. Its true that the system is being given a break, but its not true not that the whole body gets backed up with dead matter. The only healing comes from no new toxins being introduced or produced.

----------


## MelissaWV

> ya'll need to start differentiating between Type 1 diabetes and Type 2.
> 
> Type 1-- you got an auto-immune disease, your body attacked your pancreas, your pancreas, now dead, doesn't produce insulin, you gotta take multiple shots or wear an insulin pump the rest of your days. ain't no cure-- not even maple syrup will do the trick.
> 
> Type 2-- you're a fat $#@! and need to lose a few pounds because your perfectly healthy pancreas can't produce enough insulin to reach all your rolls. lose some weight, change your diet, and get off the meds permanently.


I'll simply say "untrue" and leave it at that.  The thread's getting derailed enough as it is, and I moved intelligent conversation on the subject to PM.

----------


## dannno

> I will say this... I have fasted for 7 days before, just water, and have gotten exactly the same "results" as that of what people are saying they got from the master cleanse. Looking at things from the standpoint of someone who not a doctor but thinks logically and actually teaches science, the syrup is simply carbs for energy, lemonade is simply extra calories and flavor, and the pepper is just an appetite suppressant for those of weak will. This is nothing different than any other fad starvation diet out there. If you have less than 500 calories a day your brain will not function properly, and at anything less than 1200 calories a day your body will simply feed on itself. There is nothing about the ingredients that makes this diet work any differently or provide any magical "nutrients" that any others don't.


Actually you're wrong, lemon juice helps cleanse the system better than water. Cayenne pepper helps break up and remove mucus. Maple syrup does in fact have the nutrients that you claim that it doesn't, there was a discussion about that earlier in the thread.

You're saying it's ok to drink just water for 7 days, but it's not ok to drink a solution that provides all the proper nutrients one needs for a 10 day fast. You've never done the lemonade diet so you have no clue what type of comparison you would find between the two. I don't understand your reasoning at all.

----------


## dannno

> You are making an exceptional claim; one that is not founded in any science that I am aware of. I would think you would want to back it up with exceptional evidence; evidence that not only supports your claim, but also serves your credibility. Do you not care about your credibility?


Ya I care about my credibility, anybody who does the diet and takes care to do it properly will give me credibility where it is due. Those who don't will continue to argue and be stubborn and continue to be wrong. 






> Anyway…I just did a little research into the master cleanse. While it appears that more than one cleanse is being discussed here, and the master cleanse does not use any psillium fiber, it DOES include lots of fiber. It claims to be a “liquid” program, but that’s a deceptive term. It doesn’t take a detective to find the solid food in the master cleanse. If you are to drink at least 12 glasses of lemon juice per day with at least 1 tablespoon of Cayenne Pepper Powder in each glass, it adds up to eating at least a whole pound of fresh peppers a day.


What kind of research are you doing?!?!


1 Serving:

o    2 tablespoons of freshly squeezed organic lemon juice

o    2 tablespoons of grade B organic maple syrup

*o   A 10th of a teaspoon of  powdered organic cayenne pepper*

o    Distilled water in 10 oz glasses



...ya.... there goes that theory

----------


## dannno

> Also, Grade B isn't any more or less processed than Grade A syrup, they are simply collected in different temperatures or different times of the year and therefore contain slightly different flavors and color. The nutritional difference is negligible.


You are correct about the processing, but incorrect about the nutrient and mineral levels. 








> Grade B vs Grade A: Nutrition Facts.
> 
> *Grade B has 8% RDA of calcium per 1/4 cup serving, while Grade A only has 4% RDA of calcium per serving.
> 
> *All grades of maple syrup contain the minerals: zinc, manganese, potassium, magnesium, iron and calcium. *Grade B contains higher quantities of these nutrients, the darker the color the more minerals are present.*
> 
> *The vitamins that are present in trace amounts in maple syrup are B1, B2, B5, B6, biotin and folic acid.
> 
> more nutrient facts: http://www.massmaple.org/nutrition.html






> Maple syrup Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz)
> Energy 	1,093 kJ (261 kcal)
> Carbohydrates 	67.09 g
> Sugars 	59.53 g
> Dietary fiber 	0 g
> Fat 	0.20 g
> Protein 	0 g
> Thiamine (Vit. B1) 	0.006 mg (0%)
> Riboflavin (Vit. B2) 	0.01 mg (1%)
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maple_s...l_significance

----------


## Danke

> Ya I care about my credibility, anybody who does the diet and takes care to do it properly will give me credibility where it is due. Those who don't will continue to argue and be stubborn and continue to be wrong.


Besides weight loss, I didn't achieve most of the touted effects and results (that I could tell..).  But I know many locally that have (~ ten of my acquaintances).  I seem to be the oddball.

Not sure why the folks that want to argue about the MC don't just start their own thread.  Every time someone bumps this thread with their MC story/progress, someone else comes along to derail it.

You have a lot of patience with them, dannno.

----------


## dannno

> Besides weight loss, I didn't achieve most of the touted effects and results (that I could tell..).


How did you change your diet after?

----------


## Danke

> How did you change your diet after?


I'm just saying what others (people I know) have reported during the cleanse.  Similar to what has been written up here.

I already wrote of my experience.  And like I said, they all had positive effects, mine were just in losing weight.

----------


## idirtify

> What kind of research are you doing?!?!
> 
> 
> 1 Serving:
> 
> o    2 tablespoons of freshly squeezed organic lemon juice
> 
> o    2 tablespoons of grade B organic maple syrup
> 
> ...


Oops. I misread the amount listed here: http://themastercleanse.org/

So let me adjust my equivalency estimation down to a minimum of about120g of fresh pepper, and a maximum of 250g. Thats at least several peppers worth of solid food  probably still enough to account for the continued bowel movements (not to mention the small amounts of solids in the lemonade and syrup). But if you really want some evidence, take one days stool and dry it and weigh it. If it weighs more that the dried weight of what you are consuming, you would certainly have something interesting.

----------


## jsu718

> Actually you're wrong, lemon juice helps cleanse the system better than water. Cayenne pepper helps break up and remove mucus. Maple syrup does in fact have the nutrients that you claim that it doesn't, there was a discussion about that earlier in the thread.
> 
> You're saying it's ok to drink just water for 7 days, but it's not ok to drink a solution that provides all the proper nutrients one needs for a 10 day fast. You've never done the lemonade diet so you have no clue what type of comparison you would find between the two. I don't understand your reasoning at all.


1. I never said that I hadn't done a lemonade/master cleanse diet. I also never said it wasn't okay. I said the claims were bogus.
2. Maple syrup does not have nutrients that I claimed it didn't. The only nutrients of significance in maple syrup, as you already posted and therefore agree to, are manganese and zinc.
3. The master cleanse diet comes nowhere near providing "all the proper nutrients" for a 10 day fast. Let's look at what you get in a day.
- Lemon juice yields 40 calories and 115% of daily Vitamin C
- Syrup yields 630 calories, 67% of daily Zinc, 400% of daily Manganese... and nothing else more than 20%.
- Cayenne Pepper, less than 20% of Vitamin A... and not much else.
So assuming your body only needs 670 calories with some Zinc, Manganese, and Vitamins A and C, you would be fine. Otherwise the statement is a "big fat lie". Trace amounts of vitamins would be better gained by simply licking a multi-vitamin every day.
4. You said cayenne pepper helps break up and remove mucus. Doctors say it stimulates the production of stomach and intestinal mucus. I know which side I will believe.

Anything else I missed?

----------


## idirtify

> 4. You said cayenne pepper helps break up and remove mucus. Doctors say it stimulates the production of stomach and intestinal mucus.


Thats interesting. Maybe this is another source of fecal matter. Actually it makes more sense that the irritating action of the hot peppers would cause the GI to PRODUCE NEW mucus. One of the most important jobs for the GI is to deal with toxins (directly consumed and/or metabolites). Apparently it treats the capsaicin from hot peppers like a toxin (mucus production is a typical protective response). In any case, here is even more information that disputes the detoxification/cleansing theory.

----------


## Nyte

I'm on Day 3 of my second cleanse. (First Cleanse was last February).

i can testify to the effectiveness of the cleanse for chronic gout. I was having gout episodes about once a month prior to the cleanse. I went on a 19-day cleanse last Feb and haven't had a gout episode since.

This time I'm cleansing because I've been having severe congestion caused by allergies for about almost 3 months. It's time to break it up!

----------


## lucius

Day 5 for me. It is so effortless; I can see the particular mindset gained from a previous extended fast, which I had read about urging 40 days. I will not do this one for as long. I weigh about 195 lbs now, which is far better than the 310 lbs when I discovered this health freedom forum. The information gleaned from here is the most valuable thing I learned during this experience. I still eat a mostly raw food diet.

I am experimenting with cane syrup and molasses on this one, because I can pick both up cheaply at Wal-Marx. Steens's 100% Pure Cane Syrup and Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses. From a caloric standpoint only, I changed the ratios to 3/4 cup for the cane syrup and 5.1 oz for the Molasses (the quick nasty measure is 1/2 a contrainer, ie. 6 oz, per day of lemonade of either). I am using limes because they are 12 for a buck.  Out of the two syrups, I prefer the molasses the best. 

I am not very political now, except for the several run-ins I had with the census people. I see terrifying laws being passed, not unlike 1930’s Germany—same plan, different decade.

-l

----------


## lucius

Day 6, so easy. Pretty high energy, before I began this cleanse, I swam a mile a day. First day of the cleanse, I could only manage 1/4 mile, 2nd to 4th day 1/2 mile, 5th day back to a mile. Weight is coming off to fast, have lost an easy 10 lbs.

The first post on this thread was actually from my third attempt, which was successful. I had two mis-starts before it, just to hungry and would fall off. I considers this one as my second cleanse, and it is far easier than the other three times that I tried.

----------


## lucius

Day 7, very easy. Swimming 1.5 miles/day. There seems to be many reasons to stick with maple syrup. Here is a press release of a pretty interesting study from the University of Rhodes Island:

"Several of these anti-oxidant compounds newly identified in maple syrup are also reported to have anti-cancer, anti-bacterial and anti-diabetic properties."

*URI pharmacy researcher finds beneficial compounds in pure maple syrup*

Media Contact:  Dave Lavallee, 401-874-5862

KINGSTON, R.I.  March 22, 2010  Before you dig in to your next stack of French toast or waffles, you might want to pour on pure maple syrup.

Thats because University of Rhode Island researcher Navindra Seeram, who specializes in medicinal plant research, has found more than 20 compounds in maple syrup from Canada that have been linked to human health, 13 of which are newly discovered in maple syrup. In addition, eight of the compounds have been found in the Acer (maple) family for the first time.

The URI assistant professor of biomedical and pharmaceutical sciences in URIs College of Pharmacy presented his findings Sunday, March 21 at the American Chemical Societys Annual Meeting in San Francisco. The project was made possible by Conseil pour le développement de l'agriculture du Québec (CDAQ), with funding provided by Agriculture and Agri-Food Canada's Advancing Canadian Agriculture and Agri-Food (ACAAF) program. (Seeram will be interviewed about this on NPR's Science Friday, March 26.)

Several of these anti-oxidant compounds newly identified in maple syrup are also reported to have anti-cancer, anti-bacterial and anti-diabetic properties.

Prior to the study, the Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers already knew that its product was full of naturally occurring minerals such as zinc, thiamine and calcium. But it enlisted Seeram to research the presence of plant anti-oxidants. The Federation awarded Seeram a two-year, $115,000 grant with the help of the CDAQ and Agriculture and Agri-Food Canada. His research continues to determine if the compounds exist in beneficial quantities.

Serge Beaulieu, president of the Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers, said Seerams lab is but one in an expanding multi-national network of research facilities dedicated to the study of maple products from Canada.

We are proud that our producers are generously supporting this research, bringing to light a greater understanding of the gastronomic and health benefits of maple products. It is not just for Canada, but for the welfare of consumers around the world, Beaulieu said.

Geneviève Béland, federation marketing director, said the group has learned that maple products are much more than sugars with only calories to contribute.
Recent research findings, such as those by Dr. Seeram, reveal a whole array of bioactive compounds that promise to offer many health benefits, she said. Our journey to understanding these benefits has just begun.

Seeram, who was named the 2009 Young Scientist of the Year by the American Chemical Societys Division of Agricultural and Food Chemistry, said his goal is to educate the research community and the public about the many benefits of a variety of plant and berry foods, as well as natural products. His message is receiving widespread attention. Seeram had two of the Top Ten Most Accessed Articles in the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry in 2008.

We know that plants must have strong anti-oxidant mechanisms because they are in the sun throughout their lives, Seeram said. We already know that berries, because of their bright colors, are high in anti-oxidants.

Now we are looking at maple syrup, which comes from the sap located just inside the bark, which is constantly exposed to the sun.

During his maple syrup research, Seeram and his research team found phenolics, the beneficial class of anti-oxidant compounds also found in berries. We speculated that the sugar maple is wounded when it is tapped for its sap, and that it secretes phenolics as a defense mechanism.

Seeram said the sap probably has low concentrations of these native phenolics. But when you boil the sap down, there could be higher levels because syrup is a highly concentrated liquid. Plus, the natural plant bioactives could remain intact or undergo process-induced chemical changes during the heating process resulting in furtherderived bioactive compounds.

The biomedical scientist said such early research is exciting because many people would not associate such a sugary product with healthy biological properties.
At this point, we are saying, if you choose to put syrup on your pancakes, it may be healthier to use real maple syrup, he said. The Federation of Quebec Maple Syrup Producers found that 50 percent of consumers dont know whether the syrup they consume is real maple syrup.

Seeram acknowledges that real maple syrup is pricier than commercial brands with maple flavoring or even those with no or very little maple syrup. But you pay for what you get and you get what you pay for, meaning there are consequences for what you eat.

We know that anti-oxidants are present in the leaves, bark and twigs of the maple tree, so looking at the sap make sense.

Seeram now has a sugar maple tree trunk sitting in his lab so he can begin a more comprehensive study of the entire tree.

In a certain sense, people view sap as the life blood of the tree, Seeram said. Maple syrup is unique in that it is the only commercial product in our diet that comes from a plants sap. This is a niche resource for northeast North America. Canada is the biggest producer of maple syrup and the United States is the biggest consumer.

From Here: http://www.uri.edu/news/releases/?id=5256

Would like to find the actual study.

----------


## dannno

> 4. You said cayenne pepper helps break up and remove mucus. Doctors say it stimulates the production of stomach and intestinal mucus.* I know which side I will believe.*


Me too, and it's not you. What do you know about mucus, anyway? Do you even have allergies?








> Clear Congestion
> 
> Capsaicin not only reduces pain, but its peppery heat also stimulates secretions that help clear mucus from your stuffed up nose or congested lungs. Capsaicin is similar to a compound found in many cold remedies for breaking up congestion, except that capsaicin works much faster. A tea made with hot cayenne pepper very quickly stimulates the mucus membranes lining the nasal passages to drain, helping to relieve congestion and stuffiness. Next cold and flu season, give it a try.


http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...spice&dbid=140






> The capsaicin in cayenne pepper stimulates secretions, which helps to clear the mucus from nose and lungs by clearing the sinuses and causing sweating. Cayenne pepper added tea is good for colds and flu.
> 
> When any body part is sick, the blood flow to that area is usually affected. Cayenne helps to remove that blockage and stimulates the blood flow so that the vitamins are properly delivered to all areas of the body and waste is removed.
> 
> In addition to it`s ability to stop heart attacks, cayenne helps to reduce cholesterol levels in the blood. Cayenne also helps to dissolve fibrin which causes formation of blood clots and it reduces triglyceride levels.
> 
> Smelling cayenne helps cure headaches. Topical application of capsaicin also helps to relieve them.
> 
> Cayenne pepper is a source of beta-carotene which is helpful in reducing symptoms of asthma.
> ...


http://www.naturalnews.com/026869_ca...er_health.html





> Ever eat spicy food and suddenly feel like you have to blow your nose? There might be some cayenne pepper in your dish! So the next time you are feeling stuffed up, whether from a bad cold, the flu or allergies, you might want to give a thought to cayennes mucus loosening properties. Some folks swear by the stuff and if you want to have a productive nose blowing session, I think that just adding a bit of cayenne to your next meal with definitely do the trick.
> 
> Actually, adding cayenne pepper to your food throughout the winter may even help boost your immunity, preventing some of those nasty cold from occurring in the first place. But if you do wind up sick in bed, there are a few ways to get that mucus broken up and cleared out of your system without resorting to an expectorant medication. Using cayenne pepper for colds is probably one of its most popular uses.


http://www.cayennepeppercleanse.com/...pper-and-mucus





> Flavor your food with cayenne pepper, chili or other hot spices. These "hotties" can melt and loosen you mucus. They also carry other medicinal benefits.
> 
> Read more: How to Eliminate Mucus | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_2099907_elim...#ixzz0wG7ifLjo

----------


## jsu718

> Me too, and it's not you. What do you know about mucus, anyway? Do you even have allergies?
> http://www.whfoods.com/foodchart.php?id=140
> http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...spice&dbid=140
> http://www.naturalnews.com/026869_ca...er_health.html
> http://www.cayennepeppercleanse.com/...pper-and-mucus


I love how not one single source you cite is from a doctor or medical researcher. And yes, I have in the past had a multitude of allergy issues that I have fixed by paying attention to what triggered it. That, and listening to actual medical research rather than people trying to sell me their overpriced foods.

http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/Capsaicintech.pdf
"greatly increased nasal discharge"
"a neurogenic inflammatory response"
"nasal irritation, coughing, bronchoconstriction, and dyspnea"
Inflammation would be an increase in mucus, the opposite of 'clearing' or 'breaking up'

"Capsaicin has demostrated mutagenic effects in some research"
"People consuming 90-250mg of capsaicin per day had a greater risk of gastric cancer"

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1382666/
"capsaicin also increased gastric juice mucus content although the mucosal content was unaffected."
Once again, more mucus (thicker), not less

"reduction in mucosal mucus depletion"
And even prevents the body from getting rid of the mucus that is already there!


Honestly, if you are going to present something as proof then please have it come from someone who has done actual research and not a website about health food that is presenting untested and unproved anecdotal evidence.

----------


## lucius

You tone is rather self-righteous. But, I think your use of science is somewhat disingenuous. Allow me to illustrate by your use of material and selectively quoting. 




> I love how not one single source you cite is from a doctor or medical researcher. And yes, I have in the past had a multitude of allergy issues that I have fixed by paying attention to what triggered it. That, and listening to actual medical research rather than people trying to sell me their overpriced foods.
> 
> http://npic.orst.edu/factsheets/Capsaicintech.pdf
> "greatly increased nasal discharge"
> "a neurogenic inflammatory response"
> "nasal irritation, coughing, bronchoconstriction, and dyspnea"
> Inflammation would be an increase in mucus, the opposite of 'clearing' or 'breaking up'
> 
> "Capsaicin has demostrated mutagenic effects in some research"
> ...


Your fact sheet is from the National Pesticide Information Center, from page 1:

"Capsaicin is obtained from peppers which are the fruit from plants in the genus Capsicum. The peppers are ground into a fine powder. This may be further refined to the oleoresin, which is a reddish-brown liquid with little odor.2 When extracted from plants, the capsicum oleoresin may contain many volatile compounds in addition to capsaicin.4"

And then further down in the fact sheet, on p. 5, we uncover these little telling gems:

• Capsaicin has demonstrated mutagenic effects in some research46 but not in other studies.26 Impurities in the extract may be responsible for mutagenic effects because the studies that failed to demonstrate mutagenic effects used pure capsaicin.26,43

• People consuming 90-250 mg of capsaicin per day (in the form of jalapeno peppers) had a greater risk of gastric cancer compared with people who consumed less capsaicin (0-29.9 mg capsaicin per day).41

I think you may have recognized these points as I have, that yes capsaicin is obtained from many pepper sources, can be refined for pesticide use and may have additional chemicals in it, "the capsicum oleoresin may contain many volatile compounds in addition to capsaicin.4". and then you deleted the "in the form of jalapeno peppers" and failed to mention "Impurities in the extract may be responsible for mutagenic effects because the studies that failed to demonstrate mutagenic effects used pure capsaicin., just not quite damning enough--huh?  Ok, maybe not? 

Now to the second study which is the effects of capsaincin or chilli on stomachs of ethanol damaged rats and here was what was indicated: "...may have a beneficial effect on human peptic ulcer disease." Ah, ethanol damaged rat, could be the story of my life...  Here is the abstract:

*Effect of capsaicin and chilli on ethanol induced gastric mucosal injury in the rat.*

"Capsaicin, the pungent ingredient of chilli, is gastroprotective against experimental gastric injury when given intragastrically. Epidemiological and clinical data suggest that chilli ingestion may have a beneficial effect on human peptic ulcer disease. This study showed a gastroprotective effect of intragastric capsaicin, in doses of 2 and 5 mg, on ethanol induced gastric mucosal injury using macroscopic, histological, scanning electron microscopic, and biochemical indices. Subcutaneous administration of 2 mg of capsaicin had the same gastroprotective effect as intragastric administration. Acute intragastric administration and chronic ingestion of chilli powder in doses comparable with that consumed in humans (up to 200 mg in single doses or 200 mg daily for four weeks) likewise protected the gastric mucosa. Both the mucosa and gastric juice had higher mucus contents when capsaicin or chilli rather than saline or solvent was used before ethanol challenge. In control animals capsaicin also increased gastric juice mucus content although the mucosal content was unaffected. Increased gastric mucus production may therefore be one mechanism by which capsaicin and chilli exert their gastroprotective effect although an alternative explanation is that the reduction in mucosal mucus depletion is secondary to the protective effect of capsaicin and chilli."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1382666/

Looks like capsaicin may be very beneficial in this aspect as well as in other areas of the body. I do agree with you, about capsaicin increasing mucus content, yet this increase may be actually beneficial and may act as a flushing mechanism similar to the mechanism that the body uses to defend itself from infection, ie. running nose etc. Or maybe not.

Like I said in this first post on this thread, I do not think this type of fast/cleanse is for everybody, but I have seen amazing/phenomenal results with chronic aliments that western allotropic medicine could not address to my satisfaction.

----------


## lucius

Day 13, I broke my fast this morning with this:

A couple of spoonfuls of Oikos Organic Greek Yogurt for the active cultures to get my digestive system going. And this wonderful soup that I made in the Blendtec blender:

Cucado (a Spanish Soup served cold, it is delicious!)

    * 1/2 teaspoon redmond realsalt
    * 1 clove garlic
    * 1 squeeze lime (juice only)
    * 1 tablespoon olive oil 
    * 2 large peeled cucumbers
    * 1/2 teaspoon dill weed (1 teaspoon if it is fresh, which is far better)
    * small handful of fresh cilantro (if you cannot find use parsley)
    * 1 large avocado
    * 1/8 of a small onion
    * 1/i8 of a green pepper
    * 1/2 of a jalapeno pepper
    * 1 medium tomato
    * 1 handful of crushed organic tortilla chips and sprinkled on the top of the soup in the bowl.

Just push the pulse button three short bursts and all done: it is not smooth, and still chunky which is how I like it. It was perfect and tasted great. I ate a huge bowl like a wolf and now very sleepy.

This fast was effortless because of the last one. I think from an anti-oxidant standpoint, maple syrup if probably the best (see the URI study about the new found mojo in maple syrup, something about anti-oxidants are released as a defense mechanism when the tree is attacked, which tapping simulates), but I used cane syrup and molasses on this one for cost and availability(I preferred the molasses).  Had much energy, swam 1.5 miles/day at the end. Feel very good/powerful. I will do another one in a couple months, will do a liver flush in a few weeks.

----------


## lucius

Breakfast:

Tortilla Soup (Blendtec Blender)

    * 3 medium tomatoes
    * 1 squeezed lime (juice only)
    * 2 tablespoons taco seasoning
    * 2" X 2" cube of sharp cheddar cheese
    * 1/2 a jalapeno pepper
    * handful of cilantro (if you cannot find use parsley)
    * 1/2 teaspoon redmond realsalt
    * 1/4 teaspoon black pepper
    * 1 teaspoon chicken bouillon
    * 2 cups hot water
    * 1 clove garlic
    * 1/3 large carrot
    * 1/4 small onion
    * 1/8 bell pepper
    * large handful organic blue corn tortilla chips

Push the soup button, let it run the program. Toss in the tortilla chips and push pulse three short bursts. Excellent!

After fasting, is when the real work begins. For every pound you lost, 50% was fat, 50% tissue, and now is the rebuilding phase--so eat healthy, drink lots of pure water. It is very easy to transition to a new type of diet now, because any food taste good. Somewhere up-thread are great suggestions on diet modification. I try to kinda follow a raw food diet, but I like some dairy and still eat a predominately northern Chinese type of diet. Junk food does not seem like much of a treat now after I eaten well for so long. 

My doctor thinks some kind of miracle has happened: 125lbs of weight lost and stayed off, triglycerides from 800 to 130, blood pressure from 148/100 to 112/60, blood sugar great. No longer take lipitor, tricor, bloodpressure medication etc...  Told that I would never be able to walk again unaided (had a malfunction in a jump, got to know my orthopedic surgeon on a first name bases, then got strung-out, learned how to walk again)--now I can run 10k.  Used have to wake up to pee in the middle of the night, in fact it seemed like the only time I did not have to pee was when I was peeing--not any longer, the clock has been turned back like 20 years for me. This is not for everybody, but I feel blessed that it worked for me. 

Want to learn more about this concept, read this book:



*Detoxify or Die* By Sherry A. Rogers, M.D. http://redpillpress.com/retail/index...products_id=59

----------


## dannno

> My doctor thinks some kind of miracle has happened: 125lbs of weight lost and stayed off, triglycerides from 800 to 130, blood pressure from 148/100 to 112/60, blood sugar great. No longer take lipitor, tricor, bloodpressure medication etc...  Told that I would never be able to walk again unaided (had a malfunction in a jump, got to know my orthopedic surgeon on a first name bases, then got strung-out, learned how to walk again)--now I can run 10k.  Used have to wake up to pee in the middle of the night, in fact it seemed like the only time I did not have to pee was when I was peeing--not any longer, the clock has been turned back like 20 years for me. This is not for everybody, but I feel blessed that it worked for me.

----------


## dannno

> Honestly, if you are going to present something as proof then please have it come from someone who has done actual research and not a website about health food that is presenting untested and unproved anecdotal evidence.


Ok, fine, I'm going to go back to your bull$#@! world view and listen to sales people for the medical industrial establishment, gain 60 pounds and die in 30 years. 

/sarcasm


People who sell natural health food are your enemies, you really think people who sell good wholesome food are enemies. Then the people who peddle all those drugs listed in the post above, those are your friends.  You go ahead an have fun with that.

----------


## Baptist

Today is day 1 of my water-only fast.  I am doing this for spiritual reasons.   I'm not sure how long I will go for, but it will be 21 days or less.  I've done a 21-day fast before, and half a dozen to dozen 3-day fasts.   At the moment I only weigh 157lbs as it is (still haven't recovered from last big fast, which brought me down to 135), so hopefully I won't drop too low.  

I'm not going to post daily as I find that a bit obnoxious.  But at the end of the fast I will post a summary of the fast so that others can see the results of a water-only fast.

----------


## dannno

I'm considering doing a modified version of this diet. The only thing I don't like about it is the 10 days straight part, because I don't feel comfortable doing this diet at work where I have a public bathroom, considering my experience last time (the last place I worked had a private bathroom).

I'm thinking about doing it on the weekend, starting friday evening or maybe even friday morning or at lunch, then going back to eating normal on Monday morning, and then doing that every weekend that I don't plan on either surfing or going out partying, although what i might end up doing is mixing in some vodka into the lemonade and maybe having a drink or two when I'm out. It's certainly not optimal, but I'm thinking it will be a lot better than nothing. I might even eat an apple while I'm doing it.

My metabolism has been going down hill ever since around Thanksgiving, had turkey and a bunch of ribs later on that weekend, and my body doesn't do well with meat.

----------


## teacherone

> Today is day 1 of my water-only fast.  I am doing this for spiritual reasons.   I'm not sure how long I will go for, but it will be 21 days or less.  I've done a 21-day fast before, and half a dozen to dozen 3-day fasts.   At the moment I only weigh 157lbs as it is (still haven't recovered from last big fast, which brought me down to 135), so hopefully I won't drop too low.  
> 
> I'm not going to post daily as I find that a bit obnoxious.  But at the end of the fast I will post a summary of the fast so that others can see the results of a water-only fast.


how'd it go?

----------


## dannno

> My metabolism has been going down hill ever since around Thanksgiving, had turkey and a bunch of ribs later on that weekend, and my body doesn't do well with meat.


Oh ya, and within days I went home and got a grilled cheese at in-n-out.. it ended up being a cheeseburger.. those three meals of meat in one week just began wreaking havoc on my metabolism. I usually go from 150-160 or so, and I've been in the upper 160s for several weeks now. I can't get my metabolism to kick back into gear, so I want to give it a kick start.

----------


## MelissaWV

dannno, all the other observations about this aside, I don't think doing this just on the weekend is a good idea.  You're setting yourself up for a yoyo diet cycle that will give you the worst of all worlds, and your digestion during the week will likely suffer anyhow.  Just my $0.02.

----------


## dannno

I dunno, water, lemon juice, cayenne pepper and maple syrup all sounds pretty harmless to me.. but I could always start the day with some yogurt and apples, then go with the lemonade stuff for the rest of the day on the weekends when I'm not going to be terribly active. Just seems a lot better than doing nothing.

----------


## MelissaWV

> I dunno, water, lemon juice, cayenne pepper and maple syrup all sounds pretty harmless to me.. but I could always start the day with some yogurt and apples, then go with the lemonade stuff for the rest of the day on the weekends when I'm not going to be terribly active. Just seems a lot better than doing nothing.


Yes, but when you toss "real" food on top of that empty/cleansing system on Monday, your first toileting of the day is going to be a bit of an adventure I'd think.  Whatever you do to yourself the Friday before you start it up again will also twist your insides when you swap from solid foods back to your cleansing.  The cleanse is discussed in terms of days at a time for a reason.  I think you wouldn't be cleansing a whole lot from your system, would wind up feeling pretty sick on the weekends, and Mondays would be hell... but it's your body to try it out with

----------


## Andrew-Austin

Do you guys have any reading links you would suggest to skeptics on fasting. There is so much $#@! on the web, people saying this and people saying that, and on subjects like this that I am pretty unfamiliar with its hard to navigate to a clear image of the truth and not just positions people are cheering on because of personal interests and ego. I'm not looking for the "well it worked for me, and it worked for Bob too!" type stuff, I'm more looking for studies, medical facts, explanations as to why its only the "alternative" community that recommends fasting.

edit: never mind, I think I've read enough.

----------


## dannno

> I'm more looking for studies, medical facts, explanations as to why its only the "alternative" community that recommends fasting.


Why would anybody put money into doing a study about whether lemons, maple syrup and cayenne pepper are good for you? None of those things can be patented, so no company or individual will ever profit from doing so. The double-blind peer review process is far too expensive for anyone to want to invest money in this. 

That is why you see mostly see studies out there that advocate patentable items, because the cost for the studies can be recouped.

That is why you don't see a lot of "studies" out there about natural medicines working, because there is no way those expensive studies will ever help the person who invested in them make their money back. If, however, they show that a natural medicine DOESN'T work, and the study favors a patentable medicine, then it will be funded.

----------


## hadenough

Anybody ever tried a honey and lemon fast?  I'm on my third day.  Yesterday, I was looking on the internet and saw something about using lemon and honey, and I was feeling pretty weak because I had been two days on water only, so I started adding some honey to my water, I definately feel more energy now, but just wondering if anybody has any EXPERIENCE?  The information I was reading was saying that honey can dissolve mucous and aid in the purification process, anybody got any advice?

----------


## hadenough

Ok, I just looked back at the book and it says honey is a big NO, so I guess I will go to the health food store to get some Grade B Maple Syrup.

----------


## dannno

> Ok, I just looked back at the book and it says honey is a big NO, so I guess I will go to the health food store to get some Grade B Maple Syrup.


I guess some people use agave syrup as well I don't think it's as good as the grade b maple syrup.

----------


## hadenough

Yes, I've heard that too, and have used it as well.  It actually taste alot like maple syrup to me if you get the amber or dark agave syrup.  I know it's alot cheaper and more easily found.  I'm past the 3 day mark, not sure how long I will go for.  Haven't done this in almost 2 years so I have experienced some great results in just 3 days.  I'd probably be better off fasting one day a week for maintenance, but after that last 21 day MC, I returned full force to food. lol. But I didn't gain anymore weight than I was before I started it, just doing it again for spiritual and health reasons.  Not having to eat and all that it entails, (shopping, cooking, cleaning, etc.) is a nice benefit.

----------


## chudrockz

Bump!

I don't have the time right now to go back through this whole thread, but was wondering how this "master cleanse" worked out for any who have tried it??

In a few weeks, my wife is having the "vertical sleeve" version of gastric bypass surgery. So for a week or ten days leading up to that she cannot eat anything (liquids only) and for quite awhile after will be reduced to eating "mush" (baby food, etc.). So anyhow, since I also need to lose weight (but am almost totally unwilling to go the surgical route) I was considering this master cleanse.

Also, I figure it'd be not very gentlemanly of me to bake up a nice Papa Murphy's five meat stuffed pizza while my wife eats pureed (sp?) green beans and carrots. LOL

----------

